# The Recipe Thread



## WineKitty

Since we aren't getting a food forum, why not have an ongoing thread with the best recipes SASers have to offer?

I personally love to cook. I try to cook healthy recipes that are delicious.

Here is a new favorite of mine, I got this out of a magazine and thought it came out awesome.

*Thai Salmon with Roasted Sesame Asparagus*

1 lb asparagus, ends trimmed
2 tsp toasted sesame oil
1 tsp each sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tbsp Thai red chili paste
2 tsp lime juice
½ tsp each coriander and ginger
4 skinless salmon filets

Heat oven to 450 degrees. On a baking sheet with sides, toss asparagus with oil, ½ tsp of the salt and peppers, arrange in a single layers and roast 5 minutes. Sprinkle with sesame seeds and roast 5 minutes more, tossing until tender-crisp.

Meanwhile, combine chili paste, lime juice, coriander and ginger until blended well. Brush mixture over both sides of salmon, then season with the remaining ½ tsp salt.

You can pan cook salmon in a large nonstick skillet with canola oil cooking spray over a medium-high head or cook on Foreman grill. Personally, I do the Foreman.

Serve by putting salmon over roasted asparagus.

Makes 4 Servings.

Approx 267 calories, 10 g fat, 39 grams protein and 5 g carbs.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*I actually thought about starting a recipe thread. I'm glad someone finally did it 

I'll dig out some recipes soon that I want to share. I'm also really getting into Turkish/Mediterranean/Middle Eastern cuizine, so I'll try to share those recipes as well.

You're recipe sounds really good btw.*_


----------



## Medicine Wheel

I was bored one day and cooked some Chicken Adobo... Filipino recipe that my grandfather use to always cook so i pulled it up. Video comes with a little story too


----------



## seanybhoy

Good stuff guys, i can cook a few Indian and Italian dishes but id really like to learn how to cook Mexican though that would be neat.


----------



## WineKitty

So I tried to make some homemade chicken soup completely from scratch. It came out okay but not great. I am really not sure what I am doing wrong. It comes out a bit too thick and the stock, regardless of how long I cook it or what I add always seems a wee bit bland.


----------



## Amocholes

I use my crockpot for chicken soup. 

Put the chicken in and add water. 
Salt pepper garlic powder and a bay leaf.
I taste it when I get home. If it needs salt then I add more. 
I freeze what I don't eat immediately and then add other ingredients as I feel like it. noodles, veggies etc.

Sunday I was at a friend's and he made Chicken & Dumplings
He started with by sauteing a few cloves of garlic and and an onion.
Added about 6 chicken thighs (skinned) and let them cook just a little.
Next he added 2 boxes (40 oz each I think) of chicken broth.
Carrots, peas, celery, broccoli and cauliflower.
When the chicken was pretty much falling off the bones we mixed up some Bisquick and dropped it into the boiling liquid. (small spoonfuls) About 30 minutes later we were ready to eat.
The outer edges of the dumplings had dissolved into the broth and thickened it just a little. We had a delicious, creamy soup with little pieces of dumpling floating in it.


----------



## seanybhoy

That sounds really nice btw ^
K , suddenly i feel hungry.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*K, so here's a couple of Turkish recipes I learned from Turkish cooking class. There's supposed to be another class on Thursday so hopefully I'll have some more good ones then 

The first recipe, I really like a lot. Looking at the ingredients it probably sounds really gross, but I like it anyway. Hopefully someone on here will find it yummo too. The second recipe is a healthy snack and goes well with the Kısır IMO.*_

_*Kısır (Wheat salad)

Ingredients: (serves 2-3)
1 cup finely cracked bulgur (cracked wheat)
1 cup boiling water
3 tbs red pepper paste
1/2 cup chopped parsley, mint, and dill
1 onion and 2 cloves of garlic, chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
1 green pepper, chopped
1 cucumber, chopped (optional)
1-2 scallions, chopped
juice of 2 lemons 
salt, thyme, black pepper, cummin, sumac, red pepper

a few leaves of romaine lettuce and pickles for garnish

1. In a large bowl,cover the bulgur with boiling water (the water and bulgur should be at the same level). Cover the lid and set it aside for about 10-15 minutes.
2. Meanwhile sauté the onion and garlic in olive oil, for about 10 minutes. Then add 1 tbs of the pepper paste and stir, sauté for a few minutes more.
3. Chop the all the veggies except the lettuce leaves.
4. Bulgur must have absorbed the water now. Add 2 tbs of pepper paste and mix it using your hands. Knead it for a few minutes as if you're kneading a dough so that the color of bulgur turns reddish at this process. Then you can wash your hands and continue with a spoon 
5. Add all the spices, lemon juice, sautéed onions and garlic and all the other veggies. Stir well and serve with lettuce leaves and pickles.*_

*Sigara Böreği (Turkish Sigar Pastry)

Sigara boregi is a Turkish cigar shaped pastry made with feta cheese and phyllo dough. This fried pastry is perfect with coffee, but can be eaten as an appetizer or side dish. 
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 4 minutes
Ingredients:
1 package of phyllo dough, thawed (8 oz) 
1 lb. feta cheese 
1/2 cup parsely 
1 egg 
olive oil for frying 
half stick melted butter
Preparation:
In a mixing bowl, mix feta, egg, and parsley together. This is best done with a fork, mashing the feta.

Prepare oil to fry. The desired heat of the oil is 350 degrees.

While the oil is heating, remove phyllo from refrigerator. Be sure to have a damp towel on hand to cover the phyllo you are not working with. Phyllo dough dries out quickly if left uncovered.

Take one sheet of phyllo and cut into fourths. Each piece should be about 4x8. Brush each piece with melted butter. Place about 1 tablespoon of cheese mixture at the base and roll up. Seal by adding a little melted butter. Repeat with remaining phyllo and cheese mixture.

Fry in about 2 inches of oil for 2-4 minutes, or until golden brown. Use to a sieve to remove from oil. Drain on paper towel. Serve immediately.*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

seanybhoy said:


> Good stuff guys, i can cook a few Indian and Italian dishes but id really like to learn how to cook Mexican though that would be neat.


_*I've always wanted to try Indian food. What kinds of foods have you made?

Mexican food totally rocks. But I only know how to make guacamole and salsa at the moment *_


----------



## seanybhoy

Whats up tiff just like yanno all the run of the mill stuff like Dal (lentil curry) , Veggie Curry , Korma , Shorba (can be made with lamb, chicken whatnot) n just like chipattis, samosas n stuff i guess.

I probably sound like a housewife i know but yeah i used to work in an indian restaurant and my lil sis taught me the rest lol.

That sigur pastry n guacamole sounds good ive never tried either unfortunately.

Im guessing you took catering class at college or sumfin ?


----------



## WineKitty

Here is a tried and true recipe for salsa that is easy to make and comes out delicious.

3 cans Hunt's roasted tomato chunks (You can also roast your own which is actually recommended but is more time consuming, I have found using this brand of canned makes little difference in the final outcome). Drain well.

4-6 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro

1/2 to 3/4 of a medium yellow onion, chopped

1 tsp minced garlic

A pinch of salt

2 tbsp vinegar

3/4 to 1 tbsp liquid mesquite flavor smoke

1/4 of a cup jalapenos You can roast your own (must have skins peeled after roasting) but be warned this can make your salsa WAY too hot. I prefer to use jarred "tamed" jalapenos to give it lots of flavor and some heat, without being over the top.

Put all ingredients in food processor. Pulse about 15 to 20 seconds. You can serve it immediately but its best when you let refrigerate for a while to let the flavors really blend.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

seanybhoy said:


> Whats up tiff just like yanno all the run of the mill stuff like Dal (lentil curry) , Veggie Curry , Korma , Shorba (can be made with lamb, chicken whatnot) n just like chipattis, samosas n stuff i guess.
> 
> I probably sound like a housewife i know but yeah i used to work in an indian restaurant and my lil sis taught me the rest lol.
> 
> That sigur pastry n guacamole sounds good ive never tried either unfortunately.
> 
> Im guessing you took catering class at college or sumfin ?


_*lol, nah, The Turkish organization on campus has cooking classes like three times a semester or something so I go for the fun of it plus I know like half the turkish population on campus so I kinda feel bad if I don't go lol.

You worked in an Indian restaurant? That's pretty awesome. I bet you can cook up some d*mn good cuisine. I really wanna learn to make some Indian food myself.

You should definitely try guacamole It's not really hard to make either. Just mash up like 4-6 avocados and blend it with garlic salt, cilantro, some onion, some jalapeno pepper/juice, a little lemon to keep it from turning brown... I think that's it :con lol, sorry I can't remember exactly, but you can find an exact recpie on the internet i'm sure.*_

_*EDIT: oh yeah, and I like to chop up some tomato to put in it.*_


----------



## seanybhoy

That's cool id like to do some form of culinary class too that prolly sounded so gurly but you know what i mean.

I'll try guacamole this weekend , im s'pposed to be cookin for the fam so yeah fingers crossed it goes well lol.


----------



## seanybhoy

......if it goes t1ts up i'll just order a takeaway. ops lol


----------



## WineKitty

Amocholes said:


> Put the chicken in and add water.
> Salt pepper garlic powder and a bay leaf.


Okay, so are you putting a whole chicken in? And just water, salt, pepper and a bay leaf? That is what you are using to make the stock? Does it come out with a lot of flavor? Maybe a simpler route is better, read on to see what a chore I am making this.



> I freeze what I don't eat immediately and then add other ingredients as I feel like it. noodles, veggies etc.


And when do you add the other ingredients? Maybe this is where I went wrong?

I put an entire chicken in the stock pot along with various root veggies (celery stalks and leaves, carrots, onion, asparagus ends), clumps of fresh parsley, various spices like sage, basil, oregano, and let the chicken boil for about 30 minutes in this veggie/spiced water. I removed the chicken, picked the meat off and returned the bones to the water. I let this cook and reduce for about 3 hours. I drained and strained the stock. I let it cool and skimmed some fat off the top. I then added celery, turnips, potatoes, carrots and onion, a bit of poultry seasoning, salt and pepper, dried parsley and let it cook until veggies were done. Then I added cooked and cooled brown rice.

It thickened up more than I would have liked overnight in the fridge. Maybe I added the rice too soon?

And, despite all the veggies and simmering, I still thought the stock was a little lackluster.

:fall I am not sure I will ever get this right. I like things to have lots of flavor; I dont go for bland at all.


----------



## Atticus

Now I'm really hungry. Thanks Penny


----------



## Amocholes

Penny
I use either a whole chicken or just some legs and thigh quarters. If you cook the chicken before putting in the veggies, the flavor won't be covered up by the veggies. Also the veggies will not taste all the same. Carrots will taste like carrots, etc. 

Rice should probably be added last. Remember that it will expand about 3 times and absorb a lot of the liquid. I would use no more than 1 cup of dry rice for about 6 cups of liquid. It will also absorb a lot of the salt, resulting in soup that is rather bland. If you're adding rice, the broth should taste pretty salty before adding the rice.


----------



## WineKitty

I cooked the rice separate and cooled it completely before adding to the soup. I found out the hard way what happens when you add it while its cooking. :lol

I think I needed to add a bit more sage and pepper to the final product. The stock actaully tasted good, just somewhat bland.


----------



## Amocholes

What had you been feeding the chicken? That would have a definite effect.


----------



## justpassinby

I love making homemade chicken soup, I make so much that I also have to freeze some. 

I use dark meat (chicken thighs usually the 8 piece) with the skin on, boil it in water until its soft enough to remove from the bone. 

Usually the water boils down quite a bit, so I add about 4 cans of chicken stock, the powdered bag of onion soup mix, a couple of bullions, olive oil, lots of thyme, salt, pepper, one onion, garlic powder, chives and garlic cloves. I add about three potatoes and let it slow cook all day. I then let it sit in the refigerator over night, and then scrape off the hard fat on the top. The potatoes cooking all day and the dark meat add a lot of substance and flavor. 

Also its more flavorful if you brown the onions and garlic in olive oil and then add to the mix. This has been my favorite soup for as long as I can remember, hope this helps.


----------



## Amocholes

I made some interesting soup today.
I had gotten a package of my leftover Christmas turkey out of the freezer and noticed that it was starting to get that 'freezer' taste. This was a bit of a surprise since it hasn't been in that long. I still had a leg and 2 wings in there and figured I'd better use them.

The turkey went into the crockpot along with an onion, a couple of large chopped carrots and some celery. 1 can of chicken broth (it was all I had) and 3 cans of stewed tomatoes. Garlic, sage, cumin and some oregano. There didn't seem to be enough liquid so I figured, "What the hell!" and filled up the pot with my finest box merlot. Set the pot on low and left for work.

When I got home, dinner was ready. It turned out rather well. Lots of flavor and very warming. (Not that I needed to be warmed up. It was 40 degrees today.)


----------



## Kelly

I bet your house smelled amazing.

I've already packed my cookbooks! 

My favorite soup is Golden Pepper Bisque. It's low-fat. This is from memory.

2 yellow peppers, cut in half
2 potatoes, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
6 cups chicken or veggie stock
1 tblsp. olive oil
Salt, pepper, red pepper flakes to taste

Broil peppers in broiler for about 8-10 minutes, until they can easily be peeled. Peel, throw away stems and seeds. Chop peppers.

Saute onion in olive oil until cooked.

Add peppers, potatoes, onion, carrots, celery, and stock. Season w/ salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes. (Red pepper flakes are optional, but I like to give the soup a bit of a kick. They're especially helpful if you use low-sodium broth.)

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until veggies are cooked through.

Remove from stove, add ladelfuls into blender. Blend in batches. Soup should be creamy and smooth. Season w/ more salt and pepper if necessary.

Serve topped with grated Parmesan and/or croutons.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

I have copied and pasted that soup, Kelly, since it sounds like something I would love. I hope to make it over the next few days.

I just found what sounds to be a great soup recipe, I havent personally made it but will in the next few days. This one sounds pretty quick and easy too!

*Mushroom and Tortellini Soup*


2 tsp olive oil
2 med carrots,cut into 1/4' dice.
1 rib celery,in 1/4" slices
1 garlic clove,minced
2 tsp tomato paste
8oz. mixed wild mushrooms
4c beef broth
1Tbs dry sherry(optional)
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp kosher salt
3c frozen cheese tortellini

In large pot over med-low heat,combine olive oil,carrots,celery,and garlic. Cover pot,cook,stirring occasionally until vegetables are tender,about 15 mins.
Raise heat to medium,add tomato paste and stir 1 min. Add mushrooms,broth,sherry,thyme,salt and 2 cups water. Cover and bring to boil. Add tortellini and cook 4 mins or till tender.

PER CUP: 120 Calories, 3.5 g total fat, 1.5 sat fat, 648 mg sodium, 16 g carbs, 11 mg chol, 6 g protein, 1 g fiber

I am going grocery shopping either today or tomorrow and have a few new recipes to try!! I find cooking relaxing, I really enjoy getting in the kitchen.


----------



## WineKitty

I cut and pasted that....I personally am going to omit the sherrry, not like I have any of that around with a nice dry red wine.


----------



## WineKitty

:nw Kelly!!

I made the Golden Pepper Bisque tonight and it came out fantastic. I am glad that I have a food processor because it takes a lot of blending but comes out amazing. I might have put a wee bit too much red pepper in this batch but it still tastes great!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been on a cooking frenzy the last 24 hours. I have made:

Hummus
Salsa

Marinated Pork Tenderloin with garlic mashed potatoes and roasted asparagus

Golden Pepper Bisque

Guacamole

I like to make things ahead so I can NOT cook during my workdays. I kept out a few cups of the soup and am going to freeze the rest.


----------



## Kelly

Yay! I'm glad you like it!! :yay

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## A SAD Finn

I'm not as skilled in cooking as I'd like to but nevertheless I love it as a hobby. Here is a dish that I believe is not well-known in America:

Pyttipannu

This is a modernised version of a traditional Finnish/Swedish dish which I have made numerous times with different variations. It's healthy and cheap, although for my horror it seems that some heavily processed **** is nowdays even cheaper than basic raw ingredients. For the etymology: pannu = a pan, and pytti comes from Swedish meaning "little things" according to the Swedish Wikipedia article. Pyttipanna, the Swedish name, is probably used in English.

Ingredients:

Various root vegetables such as:
- potatos
- rutabaga/yellow turnip/whatever it's called
- carrots
- celery root
- parsnip

Onion or leek
Butter or vegetable oil for frying
Sausage (eg. Braatwurst)
Mild paprika powder
(Powdered caynne pepper)
Salt
Black pepper

Instructions:

1. Cut the root vegetables into some 1/2-inch cubes.
2. Melt the butter / heat the oil in a large pot and add the vegetables. Cook in low heat for about half an hour stirring occasionally.
3. Slice the onion or leek and add in the pot. Add enough of the paprika powder (and caynne pepper if you like the hot) to give a nice colour. Cook for some 20 minutes.
4. Cut the sausage into pieces and fry in butter/oil in a frying pan. Add into the pot and season with salt and black pepper.

Variations:

- Instead of sausage you can use small meatballs or beef/lamb/pork cut into small pieces.
- In the very end you may add rucola leaves.
- Grinded cuming seeds can also be used for seasoning.
- You can use vegetables that have been boiled beforehand to reduce cooking time. Traditionally pyttipannu is made from leftover potatos.
- Without meat you can use pyttipannu as a side dish or as a vegetarian version.
- Sometimes pyttipannu is accompanied with a fried egg.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

*Ashura (Noah's Pudding) - Dessert*

_*I went to Turkish cooking class tonight and here's what we made (broken into two posts):

I actually like this one a lot:

Ashura, aka Noah's Pudding 

Servings: 20
Ingredients:

1/2 lb barley
1 can (15 oz) northern beans
1 can (15 oz) chickpeas
1/4 cup rice
100 g Dried raisins
100 g Dried apricots
100 g Dried figs
2 cups granulated sugar
1 tbsp ground cloves

Toppings:

Walnut
Cinnamon
Pomegranate (optional)

Prep:

-Boil barley. Puit into a big pot.
-Add beans after draining the water from the can. Wash and drain rice and add to the pot.
-Chop the apricots and figs into small pieces. Add into the pot with raisins.
-Add cold water till the top of the pot and cook it on medium-high heat until it becomes consistent. 
-Then add sugar and cloves, stirring well.
-Put into pudding cups and decorate with the topping.*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

*Lahmajoun (Turkish style pizza)*

_*This one's traditionally made in Turkey with homemade dough, but we used soft tortilla instead.

Lahmajoun 

Ingredients:

1 package original tortillas (flat bread, 10 pieces)
1 lb. ground beef
1 big chopped onion
1 medium size chopped green pepper
1/5 cup chopped parsley
1 chopped garlic
1 tsp salt, 1/5 tsp black pepper and red pepper
5 tbs vegetable oil

For filling:
lemon, cut in 8 pieces
chopped lettuce
tomato, cut in 8 pieces

Preparation:

-Set the oven to 450 degrees F. (If you use pizza stone put it into the oven)
-Mix all the ingredients using your hands in a large bowl. Brush all the tortillas gently with oil. 
-Take some mixtures with the spoon and apply on the flat bread evenly as a thin layer. Brush on the trays a little bit. Place two per oven tray or pizza stone.
-Bake them about 15 to 20 minutes. Place them on a paper towel. When all are baked, squeeze lemon piece on the bread, put the lettuce and tomato pieces on one side of lahmajoun and fold it like a taco or roll it. Serve with ayran (yoghurt drink) or any drinks while they're still warm.*_


----------



## Kelly

Both of those recipes sound amazing.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## bezoomny

This really isn't my recipe, but I make it all the time. It's from America's Test Kitchen, and it's for TRIPLE CHOCOLATE COOKIES. Imagine the best part of fudge mixed with the best part of a cookie.

- two cups all purpose flour
- 1/2 cup Dutch processed cocoa powder
- 2 teaspoons baking powder
- 1/2 teaspoon salt
- 16 oz/squares semisweet chocolate
- 4 large eggs
- 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
- 2 teaspoons instant coffee
- 10 tablespoons (1 1/4 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
- 1 1/2 cups packed light brown sugar
- 1/2 cup granulated sugar
- 1 bag semisweet chocolate chips

1. Sift together flour, cocoa, baking powder and salt into medium bowl, set aside


2. Melt chocolate in a medium saucepan. If you don't chop the chocolate first, be prepared to constantly stir to avoid burning. Beat eggs and vanilla lightly in a small bowl with a fork, sprinkle coffee powder over, and stir to dissolve


3. In the bowl of a Cuisinart (electric hand mixers will not work!), beat butter at medium speed until smooth and creamy, about 5 seconds. Beat in sugars to combine, about 45 seconds, mixture will look granular. Reduce speed to low and gradually beat in egg mixture until incorporated, about 45 seconds. Add chocolate in steady stream and beat until combined, about
40 seconds. Scrape bottom and sides of bowl with a rubber spatula. With mixer at low speed, add dry ingredients and mix until just combined. Then mix in chocolate chips...do not overbeat! Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let stand at room temperature until consistency is scoopable and fudge-like, about 30 minutes (do not refrigerate, it'll turn into a block).


4. Meanwhile, adjust oven racks to middle position, and preheat to 350 degrees. Line baking sheet with parchment paper. Leaving about 1 1/2 inches between balls, scoop dough onto cookie sheets using an ice-cream scoop. The balls should be about the size of golf balls.


5. Bake, reversing position of baking sheets halfway through baking (from top to bottom and front to back) until edges of cookies have just begun to set, but centers are still very soft, about 10 minutes. The cookies will look like they are not done, but don't bake them any longer than this...they will firm up as they cool.


6. Cool cookies on baking sheets for about 10 minutes. If using parchment, then carefully slide the parchment with cookies onto wire racks, and let cool to room temperature.


7. Continue until you run out of dough.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

*Sweet Potato Casserole*

_*Ingredients:

3 cups cooked sweet potatoes 
3/4 cups sugar
1/2 cup butter
2 eggs, beaten
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup evaporated milk

Topping:
1/2 box light brown sugar (Domino Brand or equivalent. I use 1 lb box and use 1/2 lb)
1/4 cup self-rising flour 
1/2 cup chopped pecans
2 1/2 tbsp melted butter

Bake the potatoes in foil until soft, let cool, and then dig out 3 cups (no skin).
Mix first six ingredients and put into a casserole dish. 
Mix the toppping ingredients until crumbly, and add them evenly to the top of the sweet potato mix. 
Bake for 25-30 minutes at 325 degrees F. *_


----------



## Kelly

I made dinner for the first time in the communal kitchen where I live - couscous with veggies. I made this up. It's actually a spin-off of something I have in a cookbook at home called "Mediterranean chicken." I just didn't make it with chicken and I cut out a lot of steps. I used what I had. I used instant couscous because that's what I could find. 

This made about two servings:

Two servings of couscous
Veggie broth (chicken broth also okay.)
Half medium onion, diced
One small to medium clove garlic, chopped
Half yellow bell pepper, chopped
Half a can of canned tomatoes, sliced, reserve juice from can
Fresh or dried basil, to taste
Dry white wine
Salt, Pepper, Red pepper flakes to taste.

Heat oil in pan. Add onion. Add garlic and saute onion until done. Add peppers, tomatoes, half of the can of tomato juice, about 1/3 cup of wine, and some broth. Add basil, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes to taste. 

Bring to a boil. Let simmer until the liquid reduced to what you consider to be an acceptable amount. (Seriously, I made this up.)

Meanwhile, make two servings of couscous according to package instructions. I used broth instead of water, because I like the extra flavor.

When the amount of liquid is acceptable and the peppers are cooked through, it's done. Serve the veggies on top of the couscous. I thought it was really full of flavor. Feel free to experiment with spices and get back to me. I used what I had. This would probably also be good with olives or capers. The original recipe in the cookbook included zucchini, rosemary, a bay leaf, chicken, etc. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## deanna_b87

I just read all this and was gonna post a recipe of my own, but thanks to all those yummy recipes I'm freaking starving.
Haha.
Thanks a whole lot y'all.


----------



## WineKitty

Mmmmmmmmm that sounds awesome Kelly!

Today I whipped up a quick and delicious stir fry.

1 bag of FRESH mixed stir fry veggies
1 bag large shrimp (frozen, defrosted before cooking)
Chinese5 spice
ground ginger
minced garlic
olive oil
Kikoman stir fry sauce
parsley

This is a quick and easy recipe, too easy almost to be a recipe.

After defrosting and drying shrimp, cook with about a tsp or so of olive oil, a pinch of Chinese 5 spice, a pinch of ginger, and about a tsp of garlic, 2 tsps of parsley. Cook until opaque. 

Meanwhile, put veggies in microwave until tender crisp.

Add about 1/3 of a cup of stir fry sauce to shrimp and veggies. Sprinkle with a bit more of ginger and Chinese 5 spice (be VERY careful not to add too much; they are strong spices and I don't indicate an amount because its really to one's taste).

Stir fry for about 2 minutes. Serve over rice. I microwaved some instant brown rice with a cup of chicken stock, parsley, Chinese 5 spice and a hint of ginger. Came out great. It took about 15 minutes to make and tastes amazing.


----------



## VCL XI

Lunch today:

Grabbed some leftover ciabatta sandwich bread
Poured on some olive oil
Added grated mozzarella cheese (of questionable date)
Sprinkled on parsley, garlic, oregano 
Added salami & ham (of questionable date)
Added some thinly-sliced onion
Threw it in a microwave for a half a minute or something
Ate it
?????

I'm such a classy sloth.


----------



## Amocholes

Sounds good VCL.

As for the questionable date of your mozzarella, real cheese does not expire. If it gets fuzzy, simply cut off that portion. The rest of the cheese is still good. Cheese is, after all, nothing more than soured milk with the liquid removed. As cheese ages, it's flavor matures as well. The cultures in the cheese continue to change it's flavor making it "sharper".

The salami and ham on the other hand, could result in a good case of ptomaine.


----------



## VCL XI

Amocholes said:


> The salami and ham on the other hand, could result in a good case of ptomaine.


Hmm well, something to look forward to I suppose.

Still was pretty tasty for something made out of whatever was around.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cereal Killer:

1 cup of All Bran

1/2 cup of blueberries

1 cup of milk

1/2 tablespoon of honey

blended for a nice smoothey.


----------



## timidgeek

I'm usually not good at making my own recipes. Better at adjusting other ones to my own tastes. One i adjusted to the point i can call it my own =)

Tofu Papaya salad

1 block firm Tofu
1 red sweet Papaya
mixed green (spring mix preferably)
Satay dressing

Drain tofu and press between towel or paper sheets for 20mins to remove moisture.

marinade for tofu:
2tbps Soy Sauce
2 tbsp rice wine
2 tbsp sesame oil

Tofu-chop into small squares and marinate for 1hr.
Oven 425 degrees-roast tofu for 20 mins.

Dressing-
2tbsp-peanut butter
1/4 c Silk vanilla soy milk
2 cloves garlic-minced
2 teaspoon-rice vinegar
2 tea soy sauce
1 tea-honey
1 tea- asian yellow curry powder
juice 1 lime
food blender it-if too thick add more soy milk. taste for seasoning.

Cube papaya

Mix dressing with salad greens and top with papaya and roasted tofu.

(i use alot of garlic because i really like garlic  and i like the spiciness it adds to this recipe raw-plus its really healthy. i put tons of garlic in everything almost haha.)

I use RecipeZaar alot to get ideas and good simple recipes.


----------



## WineKitty

Tonight I tried a new recipe and it wasnt all that great.  It was a salmon with spices. One of those spices was called Saigon Cinnamon which to me didnt smell or taste any different than regular cinnamon. It was okay but I think the cinnamon made it a wee bit strange. I WILL NOT be making this one again.

Here is the link:

http://www.mccormickgourmet.com/gcrecipedetail.cfm?id=12950

I wouldnt recommend anyone waste money on Saigon Cinnamon. I fail to see how it differs from the much cheaper costing regular cinnamon.


----------



## Sunshine009

1 dead mouse
1 dead tweety bird
catnip
salt
pepper

remove feathers and fur and de-bone, cut in chunks, mix, sprinkle seasonings on liberally and enjoy


----------



## WineKitty

Well its my day off...I find cooking to be a relaxing thing for me to do. I really enjoy taking my time in the kitchen and preparing something from scratch.

Tonight I plan to make some standards...salsa and guacamole. And despite it being unseasonably warm I plan to make a big batch of chili. I freeze it and have enough for 4 or more meals (serving 2 people).

This is my own original recipe, I comprised this after a lot of trial and error. 



Spicy Slow Cooker Chili

1 pound very lean ground beef
1 15 oz can each of dark red kidney beans and pinto beans, rinsed well and drained
1 ½ cups chopped sweet Vidalia onion
¾ cup chopped green bell pepper
Cayenne pepper to taste (aprox 1/2 to 1 tsp)
1.5 tbsp brown sugar
2 tbsp oregano
2-3 tsp coarse ground black pepper
1 tsp sea salt (optional)
3 tbsp ground cumin (you can use less, I really love cumin)
1/8 cup chili powder
1 to 2 tsp red pepper hot sauce (NOT a vinegar based one)
1 tbsp unsweetened cocoa
1 ½ tsp roasted minced garlic
1 15 oz can plain tomato sauce
1 ½ tbsp beef stock paste
2 cans diced tomatoes with juice

In large skillet, brown ground beef. Add onions and bell pepper cooking until softened a bit. Drain well, rinsing with water. Transfer to slow cooker. Add all remaining ingredients and stir to blend well. Cook on low for approximately eight hours. Serve with 2% grated cheese and a dollop of light sour cream. 

Freezes well. Makes about 8 - 10 servings.


----------



## Amocholes

I did something very similar to that a week or so back. Instead of using ground beef I used a chuck roast and then shredded it when I got home. It was delicious


----------



## Amocholes

Cucumber sandwiches

2-8oz packages of cream cheese
Garlic powder
Pepper
Basil
1- 3oz pk of smoked salmon

Mix together and place in the fridge overnight.

Spread cream cheese mixture onto slices of "party rye" (the little 2"*2" slices of rye bread. Place a thin slice of cucumber on top. Arrange nicely on a plate and you're ready for company or to take to a party. It's also good on a bagel.


----------



## WineKitty

Hey I like that recipe. I love making appetizers so I think I will be trying that.


----------



## WineKitty

Here is a quick and easy and delicious pasta that I whip up often.

Whole wheat spaghetti or penne pasta

Fresh or frozen cooked veggies about a cup: I use whatever I have on hand, broccoli, carrots, sugar snap peas, asparagus tips -- and about 1/4 of an onion chopped

1 pkg Knorr Garlic and Herb white sauce made with 1.5 cups skim milk.

1 tbsp basil
1 tbsp parsley
1 big tsp or so of minced garlic

Cook pasta. While pasta is cooking, add milk and sauce mix, whip with a whisk and cook until boiling, then for another minute and set aside. Drain pasta.

Steam veggies in microwave. 

Add sauce, veggies and spices to drained pasta. Serve with garlic bread. YUMMY!!!!!!! My husband loves this. Goes well with a buttery, dry chardonnay.


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Medicine Wheel said:


> I was bored one day and cooked some Chicken Adobo... Filipino recipe that my grandfather use to always cook so i pulled it up. Video comes with a little story too


How I love Chicken Adobo. I can do it with my eyes close. Ha,ha. Sometimes, I do combine it with pork and its then called "Pork Chicken Adobo" no joke. Secret to this recipe I've learn is that it just taste better if you mix all the ingredients altogether with your hands. Deliciousness! I don't know but it just taste better when I do that. Or was it just my hands? :duel


----------



## WineKitty

This is a new recipe I tried today...came out great! Dont be shy with the garlic, I only used a clove and definitely could have used more.

Penne Genovese

12 oz whole wheat or multigrain penne
1 ½ cups packed fresh basil leaves
1 -2 cloves garlic
3 tbsp water
3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper
½ cup grated Parmesan
1 small onion chopped
1 can cannelloni beans, rinsed and drained
1 pt grape tomatoes (red yellow and orange mix if available)

Heat large covered sauce pot of salted water to boiling on high. Add pasta and cook according to package directions.

Meanwhile, make pesto. In food processor with knife blade attached, blend basil, garlic, water, 2 tbsp oil, salt and pepper (about ¼ tsp each) until pureed, stopping processor occasionally and scraping bowl with rubber spatula. Add Parmesan, pulse to combine.

In 12-inch skillet, heat remaining 1 tbsp oil on med until very hot. Add onions and cook 5 to 7 minutes or until beginning to soften. Stir in white beans and cook 5 minutes longer, stirring occasionally.

Reserve ¼ cup pasta cooking water. Drain pasta and return to saucepot, stir in white bean/onion mixture, pesto, cut up tomatoes and cooking water. Toss to coat

Each Serving (makes 6)

About 375 calories, 15 g protein, 59 carbs, 10 g total fat (2 sat), 9 g fiber, 5 mg cholesterol, 435 mg sodium.


----------



## Kelly

I am so going to make that, Penny.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I love baking sweet potatoes and instead of butter/sour cream, I squeeze lemon, salt, pepper and add some hummus. It's delish. *


----------



## papaSmurf

This thread is pretty much amazing! I've been trying to teach myself to cook for the past few months, so I'll be sure to post some of the better recipes soon.


----------



## Kelly

Chick Pea and Roasted Tomato Curry.

http://www.eatbetteramerica.com/recipes/global-flavors/chick-pea-and-tomato-curry.aspx



> Prep Time:30 min
> Start to Finish:30 min
> makes:6 servings (1 cup each)
> 
> 1 tablespoon olive or vegetable oil
> 1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
> 3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 tablespoon finely chopped gingerroot
> 1 tablespoon curry powder
> 2 cans (15 oz each) chick peas or garbanzo beans, drained, rinsed
> 2 cans (14.5 oz each) Muir Glen® organic fire roasted diced tomatoes, undrained
> 1/2 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro
> 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
> 1/2 teaspoon coarse salt (kosher or sea salt)
> Hot cooked rice, if desired
> Plain yogurt, if desired
> 
> 1. In 3-quart saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion, garlic, gingerroot and curry powder; cook about 2 minutes, stirring frequently, until onions are tender.
> 
> 2. Stir in chick peas and tomatoes. Heat to boiling. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir in cilantro, lemon juice and salt.
> 
> 3. Serve over rice; top each serving with yogurt.
> 
> High Altitude (3500-6500 ft): No change.
> 
> Nutritional Information *1 Serving:* Calories 270 (Calories from Fat 50); Total Fat 6g (Saturated Fat 1/2g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 0mg; Sodium 380mg; Total Carbohydrate 42g (Dietary Fiber 10g, Sugars 5g); Protein 12g *% Daily Value*:* Vitamin A 6%; Vitamin C 15%; Calcium 10%; Iron30% *Exchanges:* 2 Starch; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 1 Vegetable; 1/2Very Lean Meat; 1 Fat *Carbohydrate Choices:* 3 *MyPyramid Servings:* 1 tsp Fats & Oils, 3 oz-equivalents Meat & Beans, 1 1/2 c Vegetables
> *% Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.


For the record, canned, fire-roasted tomatoes don't exist in Germany. Instead, I roasted cherry tomatoes in the oven at about 400 degrees F (200 C) for about half an hour. They were drizzled with olive oil. I added salt, pepper, garlic, and dried basil. I used a dry, white wine in lieu of the liquid from the can. I did this after I went to every grocery store in Mainz trying to find canned, fire-roasted tomatoes.

It was delicious. I would use a bit more curry powder though. I also halved the recipe, since there's only one of me. And I have leftovers.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

Okay...here is one I made the other day. This came out wonderful. Its got simple subtle flavors and the best part-- you have to open a bottle of a nice dry chardonnay (or a pinot grigio would work) and you get to drink the rest with the meal.

A note on cooking with wine: While they have "cooking wine" sold in grocery stores, I do not recommend one use these. You must use a wine that you like and would drink, because that is the flavor you will get in the food. Using a bitter, poor quality wine will result in that taste transferring to your food.

As long as the wine tastes good from the glass, it will be fine in your food.

*Spaghetti With Clams*

*Spaghetti, 8 oz Dry* (Original recipe called for twice this amount but I thought it would be too dry and I think I did the right thing)

*Extra Virgin Olive* , 3 tbsp, plus more for garnishing

*FRESH Garlic Cloves*, 3 ea, minced

*Chardonnay* ¼ cup or any dry white wine

*Red Chili Flakes* ¼ tsp

*Chopped Clams*, 2 Snow's Brand 6.5 with broth

*Italian Parsley* ½ cup coarsely chopped ( or you can use 2 or 3 tbsp of a good dry parsley)
*
Salt and pepper *to taste

Cook pasta according to package directions. While the pasta is cooking, make the sauce. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over a medium burner. Add the garlic and cook until translucent about one minute. Add the wine and reduce by half. Strain the clams from the broth with a slotted sppon and set them aside. Add the clam broth and chili flakes and reduce by half over high heat, then turn the heat to low. Drain the spaghetti and add it to the skillet. Add the reserved clams and parsley, and season with salt and pepper. Toss well and serve with generous drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## WineKitty

Today, I am going to try to make a homemade thin crust pizza. Despite my love for cooking, I am horrible at baking so I have serious reservations about this. I dont even have a rolling pin but am going to try using a full bottle of wine as a substitute. I will let you all know how it comes out. :b


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

Haha, I envisioned you pounding the dough with the bottle but you're going to roll with it. duh. 

I made a very tasty sandwich today. Very dense multi-grain bread, slathered with hummus, topped with red peppers (baked and peeled), olives and black beans. Wow.


----------



## WineKitty

That sounds really good. I like to make my own hummus, its so much cheaper that way and I like to add lots of sweet red pepper and garlic to make it interesting.


----------



## Kelly

I agree with Penny on two points: 1) Cooking wine is absolute ****. Only cook with wine you'd want to actually *drink* and 2) homemade hummus is one of the greatest things in the whole wide world.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## downbutnotout

I've never tried the meal, but i saw it on the film "once upon a time in mexico"

Sure looks interesting!

*Puerco Pibil *

Serves 4 - Preparation and cooking time - 4 hours 15 minutes

Ingredients
2½ tbsp Annatto Seeds
1 teasp Cumin Seeds
2 teasp Black Peppercorns
4 Allspice Berries
½ teasp Cloves
1 Habañero Chilli Pepper, deseeded and chopped
120ml/4fl.oz. Orange Juice
90ml/3fl.oz. White Vinegar
Salt
4 Garlic Cloves
The juice of 3 Lemons
A splash of the finest Tequila
1.2kg/2½ lb Lean Pork (from the leg)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 170C, 325F, Gas Mark 3. Place the annatto, cumin, peppercorns, allspice and cloves in a grinder or use a mortar and pestle, and grind to a fine powder.

2. Transfer the ground spices to a blender or food processor together with the orange juice, vinegar, salt and garlic and blend until smooth.

3. Add lemon juice and tequila and blend again briefly.

4. Cut pork into 5cm/2-inch cubes and place in large mixing bowl together with the sauce. Mix well with your hands until the meat is well coated.

5. Line roasting pan with aluminium foil, add entire contents of the mixing bowl then cover very tightly with more foil. Traditionally, banana leaves are used to line the roasting tin and more placed over the meat, but always put extra foil on the top and make sure it is sealed well otherwise it will burn. Roast for 4 hours.

Serve hot with white rice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Italian Sandwhich:

Hoagie roll or any bread

ham or salami

mozzeralla cheese

Pasta sauce


----------



## Kelly

I made this today. It was phenomenal. I made it up so sorry for the lack of exact measurements.

1/2 box whole wheat farfalle (bow tie) pasta
1/2 medium onion, diced
1 package firm basil tofu
1 large clove garlic, chopped
cherry tomatoes, cut in half
1/2 yellow bell pepper, chopped
small plate of pine nuts
basil pesto from jar
olive oil
salt and pepper to taste
Freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 350F/177C. Add plate of pine nuts - toast until golden, about 20 minutes.

Boil water and cook pasta according to package directions.

Meanwhile:
Heat a little olive oil in a large frying pan. Cube tofu or cut in strips. Add to pan and saute until outside is slightly brown. Drain on paper towels.

Add diced onion to frying pan (adding more oil, if necessary.) Add garlic. Saute until done.

Drain pasta when done; reduce frying pan heat to low; add pasta and pesto sauce to frying pan - enough until pasta is coated. 

Add tomatoes, peppers, salt, pepper. Stir (not constantly) until tomatoes and peppers are soft, but not mushy (still a little crunchy.) Stir in tofu. Cook until everything is stirred together and looks done (a minute or two).

Remove from heat; stir in pine nuts, and top with Parmesan cheese.

Yum! :yes The pine nuts really make this recipe. And make sure you use enough garlic. I used Barilla brand pesto sauce, since I have a habit of buying the brands I recognize while I'm in Germany.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

Wow Kelly that sounds amazing. I am going to try this dish. I loved your Golden Pepper Bisque so I am anxious to try this one as well.

I am going to make a childhood favorite dish, something my mom used to make me as a kid....and its really simple. Its about as non-nutritious as you can get but something about this dish has always tasted great to me. Its loaded with carbs and salt. This greatly contrasts what I usually eat. (Tomorrow I will make grilled Thai Salmon with roasted sesame asparagus).

1 box mac and cheese
1 can of tuna packed in water
1 can of sweet peas

Cook mac to package directions, stir in tuna and peas and voila...done. 

Its packaged junk food really but 3 or 4 times I year I indulge in this. :lol 

I am making this for me as I couldnt get my husband to touch this for anything.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Brunch: got the recipe from the abs diet.

two slices of whole wheat bread toasted

two strips of turkey bacon

1 egg and 3 egg whites

1 apple

1 cup of milk


----------



## WineKitty

After my mac and cheese day, I am back to eating normal.

Today I am making Roasted Citrus Cod, whole grain rice pilaf, corn and peppers, and avocado slices.

*Roasted Citrus Cod

*1 ¼ cups panko
¼ melted margarine
¼ cup chopped Italian parsley
1 tsp each grated orange, lemon, and lime zest
6 6-oz skinless cod filets
½ tsp each salt and peppers mixedHeat oven to 450.

Combine panko, margarine, parsley, and citrus zest until evenly blended. Arrange cod fillets on baking sheet, coated with a light spray of no sticking cooking spray. Season with salt and pepper mix. Top with panko mixture, pressing lightly to adhere to fillets. Roast until breadcrumbs are browned and cod is barely opaque in thickest part, about 8 to 10 minutes.

You can use less margarine, I do, but I thought I would print the original recipe.


----------



## nemasket

I had a great sandwich recently at a local restaurant, and I've tried to adapt it for my lunch routine with my limited culinary skills 

Curried Chicken Banana Sandwich:

2 slices whole wheat bread
1 Tbsp peanut butter
1/2 banana
Chopped chicken breast (I use 1/5 of a breast, so I have enough for lunch each day at work)
1 Tbsp dried cranberries
Curry powder
Yogurt
Shredded sweetened coconut

Spread the peanut butter on one slice of bread. Slice banana into strips and layer over peanut butter. In a bowl, sprinkle chicken and dried cranberries with curry powder; add enough yogurt to bind together. Spread over banana layer. Sprinkle with a small amount of coconut, and top with remaining slice of bread.

So many of the recipes sound delicious - I'm definitely going to try a few


----------



## Desperate

*Cup Noodle:*

1 cup noodle
1 cup water...

First, open the cup noodle and pour the cup of water.. Pop in the microwave on high for 3 minutes. let stand for a minute or two... You can add lemon, salt, hot sauce, whatever you prefer.. Enjoy.


----------



## LoneLioness

For people too anxious to go out to eat/order or who don't trust food prepared by other people but missing those *steak and cheese subs *:

-subrolls (small preferably, you can get them at any local bakery or your local grocer) 
-the philly steak (look for package that says 16 all beef sandwich steaks)
-slices of mozzerella cheese 
-mushrooms, lettace, tomatos, onions, etc (optional obviously)

-Fry philly steak in frying pan for about 2 minutes on each side at about medium to low temperate (4 is what I use) Don't use too much oil in the pan when frying or it will take longer. And watch it carefully do not leave that stove it burns fast! 
-After turning steak over melt half a slice of mozerella cheese on it
-About 3 philly steaks should be enough for 1 sub, it depends on how much other things you're going to add to it obviously the less other things in it the more steak you would want to put on. Best is to already have your rolls toasted before frying (if you desire them toasted) and then put the steak into the rolls as you do it. You'll be able to then better judge how much steak to use.

optional:
-Add in mushrooms, tomatos, onions, and/or lettace, whatever you want
-toast subrolls in oven for 10 minutes at 350, I like to throw throw the mushrooms in with them as cold mushrooms on a hot sub=nasty imo


----------



## TheRob

This is totally unhealthy, but I've been making it since I was a kid.

1 lb. smoked sausage (beef sausage preferred) - cut into small pieces
3/4 cup uncooked converted rice
1 can Cream of Celery soup
3/4 cup water
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 celery stalk - chopped
1 small onion - chopped
1 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp. butter

Mix everything in the same frying pan. Bring to a boil and cover. Reduce heat and simmer for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## liliaceae

I'm a cookie person. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/lighter-snickerdoodles/Detail.aspx

INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)

* 1/4 cup butter
* 1 1/2 cups white sugar
* 4 ounces lowfat cream cheese
* 1 egg
* 2 egg whites
* 2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
* 2 teaspoons cream of tartar
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 1/4 cup white sugar
* 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large bowl, cream together the butter, 1 1/2 cups of white sugar, and cream cheese. Beat in the egg and egg whites until smooth. Sift together the flour, cream of tartar, baking soda, and salt; stir into the creamed mixture. Cover, and refrigerate dough for at least 1 hour.
2. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). In a small dish, mix together the remaining white sugar and the cinnamon. Roll the dough into walnut sized balls, and roll the balls in the cinnamon and sugar mixture. Place the balls at least 2 inches apart on cookie sheets, and flatten slightly.
3. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes in the preheated oven. Remove from cookie sheets to cool on wire racks.


----------



## whiterabbit

I just made a nice and inexpensive dessert - 'chocolate cookie log'.

You will need:
A packet of chocolate chip cookies
2 tablespoons of apple juice
4 tablespoons of a spirit of your choice (I used rum)
A carton of double cream
A flake

Whip the cream
Mix the apple juice with the spirit
Dip a cookie into the mixture
Spread cream on top of the cookie
Repeat with each cookie, sandwiching them all together to create a 'cookie log'
When finished, spread the rest of the cream on top and sprinkle with a crumbled up flake

Chill in the fridge for three hours

Eat


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I should dig out some recipes of my stepmom's soon she is one mean cook 
Some of my favorites are beef and coconut curry, canelloni, beef and red-wine casserole and a few others. Food is my obsession. I must become well versed in cooking before I finally decide to move out of home. Or move to Canada, either one of the two..


----------



## WineKitty

My latest find, I cooked this tonight and it was incredible! Better than a restaurant!!!!!!!! Well, maybe! 

*Citrus Scallops*

1 lemon
1 lime
1-¼ pounds scallops, rinsed
3 tsp olive oil
1 Tbsp finely chopped shallot
1 tsp Dijon mustard
5 to 6 ounces baby spinach
Parsley

From lemon, grate ¼ tsp peel and squeeze 2 tbsp juice. From lime do same thing. Set juices aside. In small bowl, combine peels, 1/8 salt and 1/8 tsp pepper.

Place scallops on paper towel lined plate, pat dry. Sprinkle with citrus-peel mixture.

In 12 inch nonstick skillet heat teaspoons oil on medium 1 minute. Add scallops, cook 6o to 8 minutes or until opaque throughout turning once. Remove from pan and cover.

To skillet, add 1 tsp oil and shallot, cook 3 minutes or until tender. Stir in Dijon and citrus, scraping up browned bits, cook 1 minute. Toss sauce with greens, cooking until just wilted.

Place wilted spinach on plate and place scallops on top.

Sprinkle with parsley.

Serve with rice pilaf.

I also tossed the scallops through the citrus juiced pan before serving. It was great!


----------



## SAgirl

I don't make this often, but with Summer coming up, I might make this again. 

Italian Pasta Supreme

3 cups whole wheat or white pasta (I like to use whole wheat penne) 
1 cup Parmaesan cheese 
1 cup Golden Italian Kraft Salad dressing (has to be Golden Italian, not Italian)
1/2 cup red pepper, chopped
2 cups of broccoli 
1/2 cup black olives, sliced 

Combine all ingredients. Toss gently and chill for approximately 2 hours before serving. 
If you don't like parmaesan cheese you could always use mozza, cheddar, or any kind of other cheese and sprinkle it on top.


----------



## bowlingpins

I have one that is not nearly as complicated as some of the above recipes but if you are looking for a healthy, easy to make shake then this is perfect for you.
Ok, here is what you do.
Take blueberries, howmuchever you like (probably 2 handfuls?)
1 Banana,
Soy milk, 
Blend.
Enjoy.

It's important to only use soy milk and not regular milk because milk protein/ lactose interferes with body's absorption of nutrients from blueberries.


----------



## WineKitty

I dont know what I am going to cook tomorrow but I am going to get out there and cook something, hopefully something that requires chopping garlic and some prep time. I find cooking relaxing and creative. I think I really missed my calling; I should have gone to culinary school. Cooking is an art and I love doing it and I think I have a flair for it. I have a ton of recipes to try and tomorrow I am going to go through them and find something different to try. I will post what I make.


----------



## WineKitty

SAgirl said:


> I don't make this often, but with Summer coming up, I might make this again.
> 
> Italian Pasta Supreme
> 
> 3 cups whole wheat or white pasta (I like to use whole wheat penne)
> 1 cup Parmaesan cheese
> 1 cup Golden Italian Kraft Salad dressing (has to be Golden Italian, not Italian)
> 1/2 cup red pepper, chopped
> 2 cups of broccoli
> 1/2 cup black olives, sliced
> 
> Combine all ingredients. Toss gently and chill for approximately 2 hours before serving.
> If you don't like parmaesan cheese you could always use mozza, cheddar, or any kind of other cheese and sprinkle it on top.


Lady, this sounds good!!! I love pasta salads (and so does my husband). Will be sure to try!

Question: Do you put the red peppers and broccoli in raw or do you steam them first?

A cup of Parmesan sounds like a lot...is that right? And, if so, is it fresh or the powdered stuff?


----------



## WineKitty

Well I decided to make some old standbys... Salsa, hummus, and homemade pizza. I have tried to make my own crust before as I would like to use whole wheat flour or at the very least a blend but it always comes out like crap. Does anyone know how to make good wheat or wheat blended pizza crust (preferably on the thinner side, I dont like thick pizza crust).


----------



## ericj

I am a no-measurements chef. People want measurements and I tell them that only people that pray to cookbooks use measurements. Cooking is an art, not a science.

Basic fresh salsa:
- Tomatoes, remove the seeds and chop into pieces.
- Onions, chop into similar-sized pieces.
- Jalapenos, remove the seeds and dice into much smaller pieces.
- Cilantro (coriander greens), chop finely.
- Lime juice (from fresh limes or out of a bottle, little difference).
- A little tiny bit of salt, to taste.

Mix it all together and let it sit in the fridge for a couple hours to as long as about three days. It is technically probably safe through about a week or so, but starts getting kinda mushy-weird when aged too much. It usually peaks in flavor consistency after about 12 hours. Serrano peppers can replace jalapenos, but use less of them and dice very finely. Any seeds and the white part of the peppers will make the resultant salsa much hotter.

Basic guacamole is roughly the same, but I usually omit the tomatoes and switch from jalapenos to serranos. Just get the meat out of some avocados, mush it up or food processor it (mattering on how chunky/smooth/light you like it), then mix with the above basic fresh salsa (sans tomatoes, but it works either way). Use some extra lime juice to keep the guacamole from turning an ugly color quite as quickly. Oh yes, don't get suckered by the big smooth-skinned green sandwich avocados, which are ghastly and make really terrible guacamole; the little black wrinkly-skinned Hass type make the best guacamole and have better flavor, but any darker-colored (like dark green) wrinkly-skinned avocado will make better guacamole because they have a better texture.

The seeds and other remnants from the inside of the tomatoes and peppers can be run in a blender until smooth with some salt and a bit of tart citrus juice (lime or lemon) to make hot sauce.


Breakfast burrito:
- Chorizo (Exceptionally-inexpensive spicy pork sausage (less than a dollar a pound))
- Refried beans (Canned is fine, if you know how to make them you probably don't need these recipes)
- Queso fresco
- Tortilla (flour or rice, anything you can wrap in)

Fry up the chorizo in a pan, drain.
Heat the tortilla up until pliable.
Put some beans and chorizo in the middle of the tortilla, top with crumbled queso fresco.
Roll up into a burrito.
Microwave for long enough to warm the beans (if cold), and about 15 if you just need to melt the cheese a bit.

These should be easy enough starters for Mexican food. Tacos are merely warmed corn tortillas, meat (lots of types), and salsa on top.


I may release my secret incredibly-popular one-pot soup recipe sometime...we'll see. I've only made it once for people I didn't know, and according to the bride, of all the wedding potluck items, it was the most requested recipe by a very wide margin, which is funny because nobody seemed to want to try it at first. I'd tell the story, but it is getting late.


----------



## WineKitty

Mac and Goat Cheese 

1/2 box whole grain macaroni or rotini pasta
1/4 cup GOOD olive oil
8 oz fresh spinach
3 to 4 cloves fresh garlic, minced
3/4 cup grape tomatoes, halved
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
salt and peper
6 oz goat cheese
1/4 cup pasta water

Heat oil in skillet. Add garlic; cook until golden. Add tomatoes and spinach. Stir in water; cook until spinach is wilted. Add cooked pasta,walnuts, and goat cheese; stir until mixed and season with salt and pepper to taste. 

Made this for my husband and me; it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly

I am _so_ making that, Penny. Do you think the walnuts are necessary? (What if I substituted pine nuts?)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

I found that the walnuts give it a really good nutty flavor but you could try pine nuts. Let me know if those work too.


----------



## Amocholes

Apple-Cranberry Crisp

4 Granny Smith Apples - peeled, cored and sliced ( I prefer them somewhat chunky
1 cup of frozen cranberries

Mix the fruit together in a glass baking dish sprayed with cooking spray.

3 Cups Old Fashioned Oatmeal
1 Cup Brown sugar 
2-3 Teaspoons ground Cinnamon
1 Cup Pecans (crush slightly)
2 sticks melted butter

Mix dry ingredients together in a bowl. Add melted butter and stir until mixture is moistened. Spread over the top of the fruit in the baking dish. Press down slightly on the top. The topping should be about 1/2 inch thick.

Bake in a 350 degree oven for 30-40 minutes, depending on how you like the apples. I prefer them to be slightly crunchy but not mooshy. Allow to cool slightly before serving.

This makes a nice dessert with the tartness of the apples and cranberries offset by the slightly sweet, granola-like topping. It is good by itself hot or cold. It's also excellent when served warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## WineKitty

Pasta Salad

2 cups cooked whole wheat rotini pasta (you can use white pasta, of course, but the wheat is so much better for you  )

1/3 cup Kraft Sun Dried Tomato Vinagrette

1/2 of a small can of chopped black olives

1/3 cup finely diced red onion

1 cup grape tomatoes, quartered

1 package (6 oz I think or it could be eight ounces) of chunked feta cheese

1/3 cup loosely packed fresh basil leaves, sliced into super thin slices

Cook pasta to tender and rinse in cold water until pasta is cold. Drain well.

Add all ingredients and either serve immediately or allow to chill in refrigerator for a while.

Very quick, very easy, very delicious. I stole this from a Kraft recipe on their website.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

Has anyone made "dal"? It's a ground lentil dish that is really tasty.


----------



## Kelly

Paul'sBunyon said:


> Has anyone made "dal"? It's a ground lentil dish that is really tasty.


I have not made daal, but I ate some at an Indian restaurant two days ago.

If you have a recipe, I would love it. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

Here is something I whipped up for lunch today and it was rather good. 

Salmon Quesadillas

Whole wheat tortillas
Shredded pepper jack cheese
1 to 2 cloves of garlic minced
basil
olive oil 
black pepper
1 can of boneless/skinless chopped salmon

Add 1 tbsp of olive oil to a small pan; let it warm up but not brown. Add basil and pepper. Remove from heat and set aside.

Using a light butter or margarine, butter one side of a tortilla and put in med hot pan sprayed with cooking spray. Cover with a goodly amount of cheese; cook for a minute or two. Add salmon mixture to cheese tortilla and allow cheese to melt and outside to brown.

Remove from pan and cut into wedges. Delicious. Serve with a lowfat/fatfree sour cream.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

For a six-pack breakfast:

Waffles Rancheros:

1 egg

1 whole wheat toaster waffle

1 tablespoon salsa
crack egg in a small bowl, stir well until yolk and white are well blended, and microwave for 2 minutes, 30 seconds. Prepare waffle according to package directions. Top with egg and salsa, cut in half and stack.
Serves 1


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Any good peanut/treenut/dairy free SNACK recipies?


----------



## pita

This is a pretty simple tomato sauce. I needed something that would use up some of that basil taking over my yard.

1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, minced
1 celery stalk, minced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp chili flakes
28 oz can of crushed tomatoes (I used Aylmer because the other brands aren't so tasty)
a couple handfuls of fresh basil and oregano, very finely chopped (once chopped, it looked like I had maybe half a cup)
salt and pepper to taste

Heat the oil in a saucepan. Saute onion and celery until it starts to get soft, then add garlic and chili flakes. When the garlic has softened, add tomatoes and simmer uncovered for 10 minutes. Add herbs, salt and pepper; cover, and simmer for another 5.

I served this sauce with conchiglie pasta and sauteed zucchini, bell pepper and broccoli.


----------



## Arachne

No good at cooking... But whenever I'm hungry, in the middle of the night, I make a chocolate cake in the microwave... It's so nice.


Ingredients:

4 Tablespoons cake flour
4 Tablespoons sugar
2 Tablespoons cocoa
1 Egg
3 Tablespoons milk
3 Tablespoons oil
1 Mug

Instructions:

Mix flour, sugar and cocoa:

Spoon in 1 egg

Pour in milk and oil, and mix well

Put in microwave for 3 minutes on maximum power (1000watt)

Tip contents out of mug onto saucer and enjoy!



It's good for people who don't have anything in the fridge in that hungry hungry time and feel like having something delicious!


----------



## WineKitty

This is super easy and amazing in flavor. I just made this is morning to eat later today at work:

GLAZED ORANGE-MAPLE CHICKEN

1/3 cup orange juice
1/3 cup REAL maple syrup
2 tbsp Balsamic Vinegar
1-1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tsp salt divided
1 tsp pepper divided
1 tbsp basil
1 tsp grated orange peel
4 boneless chicken breasts

In small saucepan, combine the orange juice, syrup, vinegar, mustard and half of the salt and pepper. Bring to boil and reduce until its a 1/2 cup.

Sprinkle remaining salt and pepper on chicken. Grill on Foreman grill for 8 minutes until cooked, basting frequently with glaze.

Tastes amazing. 

1 chicken breast= 240 calories, 4 g fat, 94 mg cholesterol, 508 mg sodium, 15 g carbs, 34 g protein.


----------



## WineKitty

A note on the above recipe^^^^

MUST be served right off the grill. I tasted it off the grill and it was great. However, I refrigerated it and ate it later for dinner. Lost something in the process. Must be eaten when freshly cooked.


----------



## Kelly

Penny: Fresh or dried basil in that last recipe?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty

You can use either but, of course, fresh is always preferred.

And, of course, the orange peel should be fresh.


----------



## TheRob

WineKitty said:


> This is super easy and amazing in flavor. I just made this is morning to eat later today at work:
> 
> GLAZED ORANGE-MAPLE CHICKEN
> 
> 1/3 cup orange juice
> 1/3 cup REAL maple syrup
> 2 tbsp Balsamic Vinegar
> 1-1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
> 1 tsp salt divided
> 1 tsp pepper divided
> 1 tbsp basil
> 1 tsp grated orange peel
> 4 boneless chicken breasts
> 
> In small saucepan, combine the orange juice, syrup, vinegar, mustard and half of the salt and pepper. Bring to boil and reduce until its a 1/2 cup.
> 
> Sprinkle remaining salt and pepper on chicken. Grill on Foreman grill for 8 minutes until cooked, basting frequently with glaze.
> 
> Tastes amazing.
> 
> 1 chicken breast= 240 calories, 4 g fat, 94 mg cholesterol, 508 mg sodium, 15 g carbs, 34 g protein.


I tried this tonight. I liked it! Now if I could capture the aroma in a room spray, I would be set.


----------



## nightrain

I made a hash today. It was just for me, so I kind of made it up as I went :sus

some sliced roast beef
some sliced turkey
3 diced potatoes
half a sweet onion
a hand full of shredded cheddar and mozzarella cheese 
1 diced carrot

Pour oil on a frying pan
fry potatoes, onion, carrot, meat
throw cheese on top
mix everything together

Here's a pic. It was really tasty  (sorry about the sloppy instructions)


----------



## Amocholes

Looks delicious. It's always nice to see a young guy who's not afraid to experiment in the kitchen. It's a skill that will serve you well in life. When my brother 1st got married, he would have starved to death if he hadn't known how to cook. The only thing his wife knew how to cook was heating up a jar of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## pita

Basil continues to take over my garden so I made some basil-lemon hummus.

I used this recipe: http://www.ehow.com/how_5018103_make-delicious-lemon-basil-hummus.html

but I used 8 cloves of garlic instead of 1, and sauteed them until soft and golden. I also used waaaaay more basil, like 5 or 6 cups (not chopped, not packed down). I didn't add the soy sauce or the parsley, and I think I used about 2 tablespoons of olive oil instead of 1.

It's very tasty and very basily. Think pesto but without the parmesan or the pinenuts.


----------



## bezoomny

Easy huevos rancheros (a lot of the recipes I've seen for this are over-complicated)

- Put a little oil in a skillet, and cook a tortilla (or multiple tortillas). It's done when it's slightly browned. You'll just have to gauge when to do this, it has to be fresh and not soggy and still warm when served.
- Sautee green bell peppers, onion and a smashed and chopped clove of garlic. They're done when the onions are semi-translucent. Spice to taste, cayenne is always good. Add it towards the end of the sautee.
- Fry an egg or two, I like over easy but you do whatever you like.
- Try to warm up some salsa if you can. I like Arriba salsa on this (made with roasted peppers!).
- To plate, first add your cooked tortilla, then add your eggs, then spoon over the veggies, then the salsa. Add cracked pepper and salt if you like. Cheese is optional.


----------



## bezoomny

Oh, and the easiest recipe in the world (utilizing basil, pita!)

Caprese Salad

- Slice very fresh tomatoes. You'll only need one or maybe two. It's very important that they're fresh, they're the heart of the salad.
- Slice mozzarella from a ball (don't use shavings).
- Pat down your tomatoes, then put down a leaf or two of fresh basil, then the circular mozzarella slice, drizzle with balsamic vinegar and add cracked pepper.

It's delicious in the summer.


----------



## pita

That salad sounds amazing. I'm going to have to get some mozzarella.


----------



## Jnmcda0

Here's an awesome meatball recipe I found. These meatballs are great for tailgating or parties:

Ingredients:
1 lb. Mild pork sausage
1 lb. Lean ground beef
½ cup seasoned breadcrumbs
2 eggs, lightly beaten
¼ cup milk
½ cup finely diced Vidalia onion (optional)
½ teaspoon each - salt and pepper

Combine all ingredients and shape into 1 ½ inch balls. Place on a lightly greased jelly roll pan or cookie sheet. Bake at 375° for 30 minutes, turning after 15 minutes. 

Sauce:
½ cup apple jelly 
¼ cup spicy brown mustard
¼ cup whiskey (optional)
1 tsp each- Worcestershire sauce and Tabasco sauce

Combine sauce ingredients in a large skillet or wok over medium heat. Cook for one minute, then add meatballs and cook for 5 more minutes, stirring to make sure they all get coated.

Here's a Tip: You can make these ahead of time and store them in a disposable foil casserole dish (about $1-2 dollars at the grocery store). Put them in the fridge overnight, then just toss the foil dish right on the grill. They reheat in about 5 or 10 minutes. Serve with pretzel sticks (tastier than toothpicks, and no splinters!).


----------



## nightrain

I made some Cajun chicken pasta for my birthday. It was really good, so I thought I would share 

Ingredients:
4 ounces linguine pasta
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning
2 tablespoons butter
1 red bell pepper, sliced
1 green bell pepper, sliced
4 fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 green onion, chopped
1 cup heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon lemon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:
Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes.

Place the chicken and the Cajun seasoning in a plastic bag. Shake to coat. In a large skillet over medium heat, saute the chicken in butter or margarine until almost tender (5 to 7 minutes).

Add the red bell pepper, green bell pepper, mushrooms and green onion. Saute and stir for 2 to 3 minutes. Reduce heat.

Add the cream, basil, lemon pepper, salt, garlic powder and ground black pepper. Heat through. Add the cooked linguine, toss and heat through. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese and serve.


----------



## splattice

Drinking Chocolate that actually tastes like dairy milk chocolate:

Ingredients:
90g dark chocolate - 35-45% cocoa
250ml Double Cream, or somewhere between double and normal
Tablespoon or two of milk

Method:
Melt chocolate gently in bowl over simmering water. Start with small chunks, adding more until all is melted.
Now add cream small bits at a time. Pour in and stir into chocolate but don't add more until the mixture has heated up.
With all chocolate and cream in the bowl, pour in drops of milk to taste.

Yummy. With double cream, there's enough in the quarter of a litre for two people.

:b Two people?


----------



## WineKitty

So has anyone here tried cauliflower "mashed potatoes"? They are quite good, taste amazingly like potatoes without the carbs. 

You simply steam a bunch of cauliflower til its super tender, then put in food processor to blend with a bit of skim milk (NOT a whole lot, maybe 1/8 or less of a cup), a bit of butter (NOT much, I use Fleischmann's Olive Oil Spread 1 1/2 tbsp) and I add powdered garlic and black pepper. You grind it all up until it has the mashed potato consistency. 

Its a great and very healthy alternative to potatoes, much lower in cals and carbs.


----------



## tlgibson97

Hot Chicken Dip

2-4 baked chicken breast
1 package cream cheese
1 bottle blue cheese dressing 
1 bag shredded cheddar cheese
1 bottle Franks red hot sauce
1 bag tortilla chips

Bake enough chicken breast that when finely shredded covers about 1/2 or so of a cake pan. Probably 2 breasts for a 8x11 pan.

Shred the chicken as fine as possible.

Coat the chicken with franks Hot sauce and pack the chicken into the bottom of the pan.

Melt the cream cheese in a sauce pan. Once melted add an equal amount of blue cheese dressing and mix together.

Pour the cream cheese/blue cheese dressing mixture on top of the chicken and spread evenly.

Cover the mixture with shredded cheddar cheese.

Bake at 350 for 25-30 min. The cheese should be well melted.

Put on tortilla chips and enjoy. I like to scoop an amount onto a plate and mix together, then use a fork to place a small amount onto chips. Can be used as an appetizer at a party or as a meal.


----------



## leonardess

hey - can anyone post a recipe for:

biscotti 

&

lasagne

to replace the crap recipes I have now??


----------



## tlgibson97

leonardess said:


> hey - can anyone post a recipe for:
> 
> biscotti
> 
> &
> 
> lasagne
> 
> to replace the crap recipes I have now??


Lasagne:

Preheat oven
Open package, place on cookie sheet, cut celophane, put in oven
bake for 1 hour
:teeth

Or you can just alternate cooked lasagne noodles, italian sausage, tomato sauce, and ricotta (or cottage) cheese as many layers as you can fit into a pan. Top with lots of mozzerella cheese and bake until fully cooked.

MMMM, sounds good. I love Lasagne


----------



## leonardess

tlgibson97 said:


> Lasagne:
> 
> Preheat oven
> Open package, place on cookie sheet, cut celophane, put in oven
> bake for 1 hour
> :teeth
> 
> Or you can just alternate cooked lasagne noodles, italian sausage, tomato sauce, and ricotta (or cottage) cheese as many layers as you can fit into a pan. Top with lots of mozzerella cheese and bake until fully cooked.
> 
> MMMM, sounds good. I love Lasagne


That's the recipe I have now.....

I love lasagne too. I'm feelin all domestic and would like a good recipe....I mean, another recipe....


----------



## tlgibson97

leonardess said:


> That's the recipe I have now.....
> 
> I love lasagne too. I'm feelin all domestic and would like a good recipe....I mean, another recipe....


In my mind thats the only recipe.

You could always make one of those yucky veggi lasagne.
I'm not much into veggis though.


----------



## Amocholes

Quality of ingredients will affect how lasagna turns out. Most of the flavor is going to be in the sauce so start there.


----------



## leonardess

tlgibson97 said:


> You could always make one of those yucky veggi lasagne.
> I'm not much into veggis though.


oh ick! that's just unnatural.


----------



## leonardess

Amocholes said:


> Quality of ingredients will affect how lasagna turns out. Most of the flavor is going to be in the sauce so start there.


Good tip - in fact, i remember reading somewhere that sauce actually tastes better then next day, because whatever herbs and spices go into it have time to absorb moisture and sort of "come back to life".


----------



## tlgibson97

I would say the sauce first then the meat when it comes to the flavor. I just use the johnsonville italian sausage found in the meat section. Has nice flavor. You could also try a spicy itialian sausage if you want to add some kick to it.

Also, be sure to add plenty of sauce to it. It may be runny at first, which is good to dip your garlic bread into, but the next day it will be mostly absorbed. You might even have to add alittle more sauce when you reheat it to keep it from drying out too much.


----------



## Amocholes

Don't overcook the pasta. It should be fairly "chewy" (al dente) when you assemble the lasagna. The pasta will absorb some of the liquid (and flavor) from the sauce. You can also do it the day before but only partially cook it. It can be frozen at this point if you want to use it later. Finish baking it the day you want to use it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

*Healthy Chocolate Treats Recipe*

Yep, you heard right a healthy chocolatey treat that tastes great and is actually good for you.  Relatively easy to make too, and very few ingredients - I don't think it can get any better really 

*Ingredients:* 
almonds (unroasted)
water 
cocoa powder
dates

*toppings (optional)

-Ok first off, soak about 9-10 dates and a cups worth of almonds in seperate bowls of water overnight. A weird step I know, but by doing this the 2 main ingredients will soak up water slightly and get the needed moisture for later on. 
-drain the almonds, put in food processor, blend on low till grounded.
-Add a teaspoon of cocoa powder, and blend to mix together.
-drain dates, put into food processor with other ingredients, blend on low till mixed together. 
-Finally, mould into small ball shapes. Add toppings, such as more cocoa powder, coconut or dried fruit.

Done.


----------



## WineKitty

Paper Samurai said:


> *Healthy Chocolate Treats Recipe*
> 
> Yep, you heard right a healthy chocolatey treat that tastes great and is actually good for you.  Relatively easy to make too, and very few ingredients - I don't think it can get any better really
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> almonds (unroasted)
> water
> cocoa powder
> dates
> 
> *toppings (optional)
> 
> -Ok first off, soak about 9-10 dates and a cups worth of almonds in seperate bowls of water overnight. A weird step I know, but by doing this the 2 main ingredients will soak up water slightly and get the needed moisture for later on.
> -drain the almonds, put in food processor, blend on low till grounded.
> -Add a teaspoon of cocoa powder, and blend to mix together.
> -drain dates, put into food processor with other ingredients, blend on low till mixed together.
> -Finally, mould into small ball shapes. Add toppings, such as more cocoa powder, coconut or dried fruit.
> 
> Done.


Do they have to be refrigerated?? It does sound good.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Paper Samurai said:


>


They look good..I should try making them. Anything to satisfy my chocolate cravings...


----------



## leonardess

tlgibson97 said:


> I would say the sauce first then the meat when it comes to the flavor. I just use the johnsonville italian sausage found in the meat section. Has nice flavor. You could also try a spicy itialian sausage if you want to add some kick to it.
> 
> Also, be sure to add plenty of sauce to it. It may be runny at first, which is good to dip your garlic bread into, but the next day it will be mostly absorbed. You might even have to add alittle more sauce when you reheat it to keep it from drying out too much.


Thanks for the lasagne tips, tlgibson97 and Amocholes.

Sorry about the flashing thing.


----------



## Paper Samurai

WineKitty said:


> Do they have to be refrigerated?? It does sound good.


After you've made them they last about 3 days refrigerated, but my guess is that they'll be long gone by then 



strawberryjulius said:


> They look good..I should try making them. Anything to satisfy my chocolate cravings...


They do that very well :yes Another good thing about them is that they're vegan friendly if that's your standing. I'm not personally, but I've never really tolerated dairy products very well, so this recipe is a god send for me.


----------



## WineKitty

Lentil Soup


2 medium onions -- chopped
2 stalks celery -- chopped
4 whole carrots -- chopped
2 whole parsnips -- peel and chop
2 cloves garlic -- minced
1 1/2 cups lentils -- rinsed and drained
3 tbsp Fresh Thyme
8 teaspoons vegetable bouillon cube
8 cups water
Combine all ingredients in the insert of the slow cooker. Cover, and cook on high until the lentils are soft and the vegetables are tender, about 5 hours. Add salt and pepper to taste, if desired. Add additional heated vegetable broth if the soup is too thick.


This simple soup came out amazingly delicious and is ULTRA good for you. Lentils are a powerhouse when it comes to their fiber and nutrients. 

I also used organic veggie stock rather than the bouillon and water. It does cost considerably more than the bouillon cubes though.


----------



## WineKitty

I am really getting into homemade soups this fall!!!

Next up:

*Rich Tomato Soup, Vegan Style*

5 large tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and chopped.

10-12 ounces silken tofu

1 tbsp GOOD olive oil

2 shallots

1 clove of minced garlic

1 sm can of tomato sauce

In medium saucepan, saute the oil and shallots until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Add garlic, cook another few minutes. Add tomatoes cook four minutes, then add tomato sauce and cook for about 10 until super tender.

Add tofu to food processor. Blend until smooth. Remove about half and add half of tomato mixture, pulsing until smooth. Do the same with the rest, return to heat until hot, season with a bit o' salt.

I added too much tofu on my first attempt, and while it was still good I think it needed more tomato. It comes out really creamy and it offers heart healthy foods, antioxidant rich, and very light although tastes creamy and rich. ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WineKitty

SUPER EASY SWEET, SPICY, AND SMOKEY BBQ BEANS

1 can black beans, rinsed and drained

2/3 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce

1 tsp chipolte chili powder (less if you choose as this makes it rather spicy)

1/3 of a small to medium onion

Black ground pepper, about 1 tsp

1.5 tbsp minced garlic

1.5 tsp liquid mesquite smoke

1 tbsp olive oil


Heat oil in small pan and add onion and garlic; cook for a few minutes over medium high heat until it begins to get translucent. Add chipotle powder and black pepper. Saute another minute. Then add BBQ sauce and liquid smoke and heat for a few minutes. Add drained beans and heat on medium until thoroughly heated through out.


----------



## WineKitty

PS.....Be sure to use Sweet Baby Ray's sauce as its one of the best out there!!!!


----------



## Amocholes

WineKitty said:


> PS.....Be sure to use Sweet Baby Ray's sauce as its one of the best out there!!!!


I was unimpressed.


----------



## WineKitty

Amocholes said:


> I was unimpressed.


Well taste is subjective though isnt it?


----------



## Sunshine009

You have some great soups there, WineKitty!


----------



## WineKitty

Sunshine009 said:


> You have some great soups there, WineKitty!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine009

WineKitty said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't take sugar and that's in a lot of recipes, and also too many ingredients too. Your recipes look good and I'm going to try some of them.


----------



## rruahfhk

WineKitty said:


> Lentil Soup
> 
> 2 medium onions -- chopped
> 2 stalks celery -- chopped
> 4 whole carrots -- chopped
> 2 whole parsnips -- peel and chop
> 2 cloves garlic -- minced
> 1 1/2 cups lentils -- rinsed and drained
> 3 tbsp Fresh Thyme
> 8 teaspoons vegetable bouillon cube
> 8 cups water
> Combine all ingredients in the insert of the slow cooker. Cover, and cook on high until the lentils are soft and the vegetables are tender, about 5 hours. Add salt and pepper to taste, if desired. Add additional heated vegetable broth if the soup is too thick.
> 
> This simple soup came out amazingly delicious and is ULTRA good for you. Lentils are a powerhouse when it comes to their fiber and nutrients.
> 
> I also used organic veggie stock rather than the bouillon and water. It does cost considerably more than the bouillon cubes though.


I can't take sugar and that's in a lot of recipes, and also too many ingredients too. Your recipes look good and I'm going to try some of them.


----------



## mindy88

Arachne said:


> No good at cooking... But whenever I'm hungry, in the middle of the night, I make a chocolate cake in the microwave... It's so nice.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons cake flour
> 4 Tablespoons sugar
> 2 Tablespoons cocoa
> 1 Egg
> 3 Tablespoons milk
> 3 Tablespoons oil
> 1 Mug
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> Mix flour, sugar and cocoa:
> 
> Spoon in 1 egg
> 
> Pour in milk and oil, and mix well
> 
> Put in microwave for 3 minutes on maximum power (1000watt)
> 
> Tip contents out of mug onto saucer and enjoy!
> 
> It's good for people who don't have anything in the fridge in that hungry hungry time and feel like having something delicious!


This sounds really interesting. I'm definitely going to try it


----------



## WineKitty

I know that maybe one person out of 100,000 might be interested in this one but I have to say it was amazingly good. I spent the last 35 years thinking I hated Brussel Sprouts but finally gave them another try as I have learned that a lot of times its how something is prepared that makes it horrific. Sprouts are no exception. I only had them boiled, I believe, and I would have rather gnawed off my own arm than eat them again. But they are DELICIOUS this way! 

Roasted Brussel Sprouts

30-40 Fresh Brussel Sprouts (top layer peeled, end trimmed, and cut in half lengthwise)

balsamic vinegar

GOOD Olive Oil ( Cannot emphasize the GOOD enough. You really do get what you pay for with Olive Oil)

salt

Pepper

After slicing up sprouts, add them to pan and add about a tbsp of the oil (more if needed) as this is what helps them roast. Then add balsamic vinegar to taste 2 tbsp perhaps and stir with hand until all are nicely covered. Season with salt and pepper. Roast in hot oven, about 450 for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring a few times. They are done when they are roasty looking on the outside, brownish tinged.


----------



## pyramidsong

A SAD Finn said:


> I'm not as skilled in cooking as I'd like to but nevertheless I love it as a hobby. Here is a dish that I believe is not well-known in America:
> 
> Pyttipannu
> 
> This is a modernised version of a traditional Finnish/Swedish dish which I have made numerous times with different variations. It's healthy and cheap, although for my horror it seems that some heavily processed **** is nowdays even cheaper than basic raw ingredients. For the etymology: pannu = a pan, and pytti comes from Swedish meaning "little things" according to the Swedish Wikipedia article. Pyttipanna, the Swedish name, is probably used in English.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Various root vegetables such as:
> - potatos
> - rutabaga/yellow turnip/whatever it's called
> - carrots
> - celery root
> - parsnip
> 
> Onion or leek
> Butter or vegetable oil for frying
> Sausage (eg. Braatwurst)
> Mild paprika powder
> (Powdered caynne pepper)
> Salt
> Black pepper
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1. Cut the root vegetables into some 1/2-inch cubes.
> 2. Melt the butter / heat the oil in a large pot and add the vegetables. Cook in low heat for about half an hour stirring occasionally.
> 3. Slice the onion or leek and add in the pot. Add enough of the paprika powder (and caynne pepper if you like the hot) to give a nice colour. Cook for some 20 minutes.
> 4. Cut the sausage into pieces and fry in butter/oil in a frying pan. Add into the pot and season with salt and black pepper.
> 
> Variations:
> 
> - Instead of sausage you can use small meatballs or beef/lamb/pork cut into small pieces.
> - In the very end you may add rucola leaves.
> - Grinded cuming seeds can also be used for seasoning.
> - You can use vegetables that have been boiled beforehand to reduce cooking time. Traditionally pyttipannu is made from leftover potatos.
> - Without meat you can use pyttipannu as a side dish or as a vegetarian version.
> - Sometimes pyttipannu is accompanied with a fried egg.


I love pyttipanu. I have Swedish family, they tend to make it with leftover beef or lamb. I'm vegetarian now so I make mine with just vegies with a fried egg on top and gravy on the side. Good stuff, ja.


----------



## Miss Meggie

WineKitty said:


> I know that maybe one person out of 100,000 might be interested in this one but I have to say it was amazingly good. I spent the last 35 years thinking I hated Brussel Sprouts but finally gave them another try as I have learned that a lot of times its how something is prepared that makes it horrific. Sprouts are no exception. I only had them boiled, I believe, and I would have rather gnawed off my own arm than eat them again. But they are DELICIOUS this way!
> 
> Roasted Brussel Sprouts
> 
> 30-40 Fresh Brussel Sprouts (top layer peeled, end trimmed, and cut in half lengthwise)
> 
> balsamic vinegar
> 
> GOOD Olive Oil ( Cannot emphasize the GOOD enough. You really do get what you pay for with Olive Oil)
> 
> salt
> 
> Pepper
> 
> After slicing up sprouts, add them to pan and add about a tbsp of the oil (more if needed) as this is what helps them roast. Then add balsamic vinegar to taste 2 tbsp perhaps and stir with hand until all are nicely covered. Season with salt and pepper. Roast in hot oven, about 450 for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring a few times. They are done when they are roasty looking on the outside, brownish tinged.


Pretty funny... (Or coincidental, as my boyfriend would correct me.)
I was thinking about posting a roasted brussels sprouts soup. 
I know, sounds strange, but it's actually delicious. 
I'll have to post it later, though. It's 1 am and I'm going to bed!


----------



## mumdosub

WineKitty said:


> SUPER EASY SWEET, SPICY, AND SMOKEY BBQ BEANS
> 
> 1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
> 
> 2/3 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce
> 
> 1 tsp chipolte chili powder (less if you choose as this makes it rather spicy)
> 
> 1/3 of a small to medium onion
> 
> Black ground pepper, about 1 tsp
> 
> 1.5 tbsp minced garlic
> 
> 1.5 tsp liquid mesquite smoke
> 
> 1 tbsp olive oil
> 
> Heat oil in small pan and add onion and garlic; cook for a few minutes over medium high heat until it begins to get translucent. Add chipotle powder and black pepper. Saute another minute. Then add BBQ sauce and liquid smoke and heat for a few minutes. Add drained beans and heat on medium until thoroughly heated through out.


Pretty funny... (Or coincidental, as my boyfriend would correct me.)
I was thinking about posting a roasted brussels sprouts soup. 
I know, sounds strange, but it's actually delicious. 
I'll have to post it later, though. It's 1 am and I'm going to bed!


----------



## bezoomny

I recently moved and left all my herbs at the other house.

Aside for herbs I'm familiar with (herbs used in baking like cinnamon, anise, clove, etc.) can someone give me a list of like five essential herbs for a kitchen? I really am very bad with putting herbs in non-dessert foods, so I think if I had a few "starters" to experiment with, I'd do better.

Oh, and I really don't have a lot of money, so no saffron/other crazy expensive herbs.


----------



## Amocholes

Garlic
Basil
Oregano
Rosemary
Sage


----------



## bezoomny

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly

Cilantro
Thyme
Parsley
Red pepper flakes
Lemon pepper
Paprika

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly

Sometimes I am amazed at the things I can do. This tasted FANTASTIC. Oh, and there's a picture below. Check it out. 

http://www.eatbetteramerica.com/recipes/global-flavors/chicken-marsala.aspx



> Prep Time:20 min
> Start to Finish:25 min
> makes:4 servings
> 
> 1/4cup Gold Medal® all-purpose flour
> 1/4teaspoon salt
> 1/4teaspoon pepper
> 4boneless skinless chicken breasts (about 1 1/4 lb)
> 2tablespoons olive or vegetable oil
> 2cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1cup sliced fresh mushrooms (3 oz)
> 1/4cup chopped fresh parsley or 1 tablespoon parsley flakes
> 1/2cup dry Marsala wine or Progresso® chicken broth (from 32-oz carton)
> 
> 1.Mix flour, salt and pepper. Coat chicken with flour mixture; shake off excess flour.
> 
> 2.Heat oil in 10-inch skillet over medium-high heat. Cook garlic, mushrooms and parsley in oil 5 minutes, stirring frequently.
> 
> 3.Add chicken to skillet. Cook uncovered about 8 minutes, turning once, until chicken is brown. Add wine. Cook uncovered 8 to 10 minutes, turning once, until chicken is no longer pink in center.
> 
> Nutritional Information *1 Serving:* Calories 290 (Calories from Fat 100); Total Fat 11g (Saturated Fat 2g, Trans Fat 0g); Cholesterol 85mg; Sodium 230mg; Total Carbohydrate 9g (Dietary Fiber 0g, Sugars 2g); Protein 32g *Percent Daily Value*:* Vitamin A 6%; Vitamin C 4%; Calcium 2%; Iron 10% *Exchanges:* 1/2 Starch; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Vegetable; 4 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 2 Fat *Carbohydrate Choices:* 1/2
> *Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.


I halved the recipe and added paprika to the flour mixture. Even though the recipe was halved, I added 1/4 a cup of chicken broth AND 1/4 a cup of chardonnay, since I didn't have Marsala wine. I also added a shallot, since someone gave me one. I made a sauce out of flour, broth, and chardonnay. I served it with parsley mashed potatoes.

EDIT: Oh, and I used "chicken-schnitzel" - meaning it's flatter than regular chicken breast. I totally recommend this or beating your breasts with a rolling pin or something else heavy like that. Plus, it cooks faster. 

I am awesomeness. :banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Inturmal

Macaroni and Cheeeeeeze 

Boil the noodles. Add butter, milk, and as many different cheeses as you can. I like using velveeta, cheddar, mozzarella, pepperjack, parmesan, and the powdered cheese packet. Add crushed red pepper. It's ready to eat when it gets so thick that your hand hurts from stirring.

Not very healthy, but deliclious. :yes


----------



## Paper Samurai

Jook/Okayu 「お粥」 　(Rice Porridge)

A very Asian dish I must say  but incredibly simple to make, filling and easy to digest. In fact people in Asian countries tend to eat it particularly when they're feeling unwell - sort of like chicken soup in the west. For the most part though it's eaten for breakfast like regular oat based porridge or late in the evening.

The only mandatory ingredients here are cooked rice, water/broth and an egg. Everything else is optional - but it makes for a boring dish if you just stick to the essentials :b

Ok then, put cooked rice and 3/4 times the amount of liquid in a large pan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 15-20 minutes and about 2-3 minutes from being ready add a beaten egg.

_Extras:

finely chopped ginger
spring onions 
any leafy green (spinach, pak choi etc.)
pressed garlic 
soy sauce
meat or fish for the more canivorous. _

















pic courtesy of google. :b

*personally, I add ginger pretty much straight away when it's left to simmer and garlic not to long after. Leafy greens near the end just before the egg, so they don't get obliterated and finally the chopped green onion and soy sauce as a finishing touch.


----------



## bowlingpins

^ Fast, easy and good for you. Perfect.



Paper Samurai said:


> Ok then, put cooked rice and 3/4 times the amount of liquid in a large pan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 15-20 minutes and about 2-3 minutes from being ready add a beaten egg.
> .


Do you mean uncooked rice instead of cooked? I don't see the point of cooking cooked rice for another 15-20 minutes?
Also, do you mean 3 or 4 times the amount of water as rice (I think this is correct) or 3/4th as much?


----------



## Paper Samurai

bowlingpins said:


> ^ Fast, easy and good for you. Perfect.
> 
> Do you mean uncooked rice instead of cooked? I don't see the point of cooking cooked rice for another 15-20 minutes?
> Also, do you mean 3 or 4 times the amount of water as rice (I think this is correct) or 3/4th as much?


Your eyes don't deceive you, it's cooked rice boiled for another 15-20 minutes  Of course you could just cook a single batch of rice for about 30-45 minutes or so if desired adding water every so often and ensuring it doesn't over-flow, which to me is a pain in the neck lol. (this is the traditional way though apparently)The point of the whole thing is to further break down the starch in the grain - thus making you your porridge. You may not realise it, but the oats you usually buy in the shops have been partially cooked already hence why you can just bypass this additional step.

The 2 part cooking process makes thing a whole lot easier in my opinion. I think I should mention too that usually 2 regular servings of rice equals about 3 rice porridges, as I find you need less rice than you think making one. Also, I generally cook a medium batch of rice when I have some free time and keep it in the fridge, I then have rice porridge on tap for about half a week :b

And to answer your other question, it's about 3 or 4 times the amount of liquid per quantity of grain. Or as a general rule of thumb about an inch more water in the pot that rice. Let me know how this turn out if you make some  oh and one more thing, the porridge retains heat post cooking like no other - let it cool down !


----------



## bowlingpins

^ Tried it today. Only thing I did differently was using brown rice instead of white because that's all I have. It turned out great. Going to make this more regularly from now on.


----------



## Paper Samurai

bowlingpins said:


> ^ Tried it today. Only thing I did differently was using brown rice instead of white because that's all I have. It turned out great. Going to make this more regularly from now on.


Good to hear  Did your brown rice version take longer to cook by any chance? And how was the taste, I remember the first few times I did one - it turned out quite bland. Took me a few attempts before I perfected the art of good okayu lol.


----------



## bowlingpins

Paper Samurai said:


> Good to hear  Did your brown rice version take longer to cook by any chance? And how was the taste, I remember the first few times I did one - it turned out quite bland. Took me a few attempts before I perfected the art of good okayu lol.


Brown rice does take longer to cook, though I have heard you can shorten the time by soaking it in water overnight. The taste was great though it might have been bland for some people. I will experiment more next weekend. thanks for the recipe, who knew you could cook cooked rice to make something so good..


----------



## iuseings

Supper tonight: Canadian pasta with citrus.

Ingrediants:
1. box of Kraft diner
2. 1/2 tsp Becel margerine butter
3. .5% milk
4. orange (peeled)
5. Grapefruit

Read the instructions on the back of the box, the orange can be eaten by hand and the grapefruit is cut in half and eaten with a spoon. Enjoy! I also like to have some italian loaf bread slices as appetizer,but it could also be a great addition to your meal.

lol.

I do like to cook for realz... when I can afford it.


----------



## Dub16

Aye, simple as... its a fine meal if done proper like...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colcannon


----------



## Gandalfthewhite

man these are good yo anyone should i use normal flour for cookie bread or is it a different techiniqe??


----------



## Noir6

When I was a kid, I used to have the Bisquick chicken and dumplings like the one posted by Amocholes early in this thread. It's so good! even when water is used instead of broth.

And I'm looking forward to making the Roasted Brussels Sprouts that WineKitty posted.
cool thread. let's keep cooking


----------



## Brit90

Oh, I LOVE cooking! So, of course I'd love to share some of the great recipes I've found. 
*
Red Curry Beef with Sweet Potatoes*

2 tablespoons of cooking oil
3 cups of beef steak
2 cloves of garlic, chopped finely
1 onion, sliced
3 cups of sweet potatoes, cubed
2 cups of coconut milk
3 lime leaves
2 table spoons of curry paste
Salt to taste.

1. Slice beef into cubes.
2. Heat oil over medium high heat, in wok.
3. Cook beef for 2 minutes.
4. Add onion and garlic, cooking them for 2 minutes.
5. Add sweet potato, red curry paste, lime leaves and coconut milk.
6. Reduce head, cover wok and let simmer for 15-20 minutes.
7. Remove lime leaves. 
8. Serve over white rice.

*Sweet Peas and Bacon*

2 (15-oz) cans LeSueur Very Young Small Early Peas
3 slices of bacon, cut up
1/4 cup of chopped onions
1 teaspoon of flour
1/4 cup of cider vinegar
2 tablespoons of sugar

1. Cook peas as directed on package. Drain and place in serving bowl; cover to keep warm.
2. Cook bacon and onion in medium skillet until bacon is crisp and onion is slightly browned. Remove bacon and onion from skillet; set aside.
3. Stir flour into bacon drippings. Add vinegar and sugar, cook until bubbly and thickened. Stir constantly.
4. Pour sauce over peas; top with bacon and onions.

*Tangy Sliced Pork Sandwiches *

1/4 cup of butter
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons of lemon juice
2 table spoons of white sugar
1/8 teaspoon of salt
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
1/2 pound of boneless pork, cooked and cubed.
4 hamburger buns.

1. Melt butter in a large sauce pan over medium heat.
2. Add the Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, sugar paprika, salt and cayenne pepper.
3. Mix together and bring mixture to a boil, stirring often.
4. Add cooked pork and let simmer just until pork is heated through.
5. Divide into 4 equal portions, onto hamburger buns.


----------



## WineKitty

Havent added to this thread in a while. But I came across an amazing recipe, just had to share.

Its baked onions with gruyere cheese and its delicious. Baking the onions for this long makes them very tender, juicy and sweet. YUMMY!!!!!!!!

Baked Onions With Gruyere

4 medium sweet white onions such a Vidalia
2 tsp extra virgin olive oil
1 cup low sodium beef broth
salt and freshly ground pepper
2 tsp low sodium soy sauce
1 cup about 4 ox finely shredded Gruyere cheese
2 tsp finely chopped sage (dried works just as well, IMHO).

Heat oven to 400. Spray large shallow baking dish with cooking spray. Trim about 1/4 inch off top and bottoms of onions so that the halves sit flat on a plate. Cut onions in half crosswise and then peel them. Arrange onion halves in baking dish, cut side up.

Brush exposed onion tops with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bake for about 35 minutes.

Mix beef broth and soy sauce together. Remove dish from oven and pour sauce over onions. Return to oven and continue to bake for an hour, basting occasionally. Add water if liquid evaporates (although that didnt happen when I tried it).

Remove dish from oven and sprinkle evenly with sage and cheese. Bake 5 to 7 minutes more or until cheese melts. Serve alone as an appetizer or as a side dish.


----------



## PickaxeMellie

Holy crap, the Baked Onions and Guyere looks delicious!

Here's a vegan chocolate cake recipe I've been going on about. 

Mountain-High Chocolate Cake

1 1/2 c flour
1/3 c cocoa
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 c sugar
1 1/4 c water
1/4 c vegetable oil
2 tsp vanilla
2 tbsp plain white or red vinegar

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a glass, ceramic, or stainless steel baking pan (8" square, 9" round, 9x6" rectangle).

2. Combine flour, cocoa, baking soda, salt, and sugar in a bowl.

3. Combine water, vegetable oil, and vanilla in a small bowl. Pour the liquid into the dry ingredients and whisk with a fork to mix. Add vinegar and mix just until the vinegar is evenly distributed around the bowl. (There will be color variations in the batter from the reactions of the vinegar to the baking soda.)

4. Pour mix into pan. Bake for 25-30 minutes. Let cool and ice with vegan mocha buttercream frosting.

I'm not a vegan, but I made this recipe when I was really poor and had nothing but baking ingredients in the house. In my opinion, it's better than conventional chocolate cake. I expected it to be dry, but it's actually very moist. If you're in a pinch and don't have vanilla, you can use Kaluha (I did). Also recommended is some vegan mocha buttercream frosting.

Vegan Mocha Buttercream Frosting

1/2 c vegan margarine, softened
1/4 c cold coffee
3 c powdered sugar
1 1/2 tsp vanilla (or like me, more kaluha)

Combine all ingredients in a bowl until smooth. 

This recipe will also work with regular butter if that's all you have on hand. 

The not-so-frilly aspects of veganism work really well with being poor.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

I'm not much of a recipe person, I'd love to learn how to cook.

Perhaps I'll search for some of my grandmas wonderful recipes and share them. If I can ever find them haha.


----------



## introvert33

I feel kind of bad posting on this thread, as WineKitty is gone, but I like the idea so...

This *Curried Chicken Shepherds Pie* is delicious!

1 large onion
2 celery ribs
1/2 cup chopped carrots
1/2 cup peas 
butter
3tbsp flour
1 tsp curry powder
1-1/2 cups chicken broth
1/2 cup milk
2 cups of cooked chicken
parsley, salt, pepper
2 cups mashed potatoes
paprika

In large skillet saute celery carrots and onion in butter, add peas and cook a few minutes more. Add 2 tbsp buuter, stir in flour and curry powder. Gradually add broth and milk and bring to a boil. Cook 1 min or until thickened. Add chicken parsley, salt, pepper.

Poor into a 2 qt baking dish, top with mashed potatoes and sprinkle with paprika. bake at 350 for about 25-30 min.

*Whole Wheat Pizza Dough (so handy to pull from freezer)
*
1 1/2 cups warm (115 degrees) water
2 packets ( ounce each) active dry yeast
1/4 cup olive oil, plus more for bowl
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons coarse salt
2 cups all-purpose flour (spooned and leveled), plus more for kneading
2 cups whole-wheat flour (spooned and leveled)


 Place water in a large bowl; sprinkle with yeast. Let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes. Brush another large bowl with oil.
 In bowl with yeast, whisk sugar, oil, and salt. Stir in flours with a wooden spoon until a sticky dough forms. Transfer to oiled bowl; brush top of dough with oil. Cover bowl with plastic wrap; let stand in a warm spot until dough has doubled in size, about 1 hour.
 Turn dough out onto a well-floured surface. With floured hands, knead until smooth, about 15 seconds; divide into two balls.
 Set balls on a plate (they should not touch); freeze until firm, about 1 hour. Then freeze in a freezer bag up to 3 months. Thaw overnight in refrigerator.
 Divide each ball of dough into 4 pieces. Using your hands, stretch each piece into a 5-inch disk (if dough becomes too elastic to work with, let it rest a few minutes). Freeze shells on two parchment-lined baking sheets. Stack frozen shells between layers of parchment paper. Freeze in a freezer bag up to 3 months. Bake from frozen (about 450 18-20 min)

And the peas, bacon, and shallot combo someone posted earlier is great on pasta with a little added cream to make it a sauce


----------



## Still Waters

^I'm going to make your Sheperds Pie next week. I LOVE curry!!


----------



## introvert33

^yay


----------



## meepie

4 lbs red potatoes
5 hard-boiled eggs, separated
1 teaspoon salt, divided
3 green onions, sliced
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons sweet pickle relish
1 tablespoon prepared mustard
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery seed

Cook potatoes in boiling water to cover 40 minutes or until tender; drain and cool.2Peel potatoes and cut into 1 inch pieces.3Chop egg whites.4In a large bowl, stir together potato, egg whites, 1/2 t. salt and green onions.5Using a fork, mash the yolks in a small bowl; add in remaining 1/2 t. salt, mayo, pickle relish, mustard, pepper, and celery seed; stirring until well blended.6Gently stir yolk mixture into potato mixture; adjust seasoning to taste with salt and pepper.7Cover and chill 2 hours (it is even better if you can chill this overnight and serve the next day).

Picture on my profile of this recipe i Made. You may want to use less potatoes for more tastier one.


----------



## Amocholes

*Pork and Sauerkraut*

about 3-4 lbs of pork. (butt or shoulder roast, country style ribs, ribs or whatever, should have some fat though.) I'm using a slab of ribs today

1 bag of sauerkraut (2 lb)
1 large onion - chopped 
1 Apple, peeled, cored and chunked
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
1 can beer

Place pork in bottom of crock pot. It may need to be cut a bit to fit.
Dump in onion and apple
Cover with sauerkraut
Sprinkle with caraway seeds
Pour in beer

Set crock pot on low.

Go away for 8 -10 hours

Remove bones

Serve with dark rye bread and beer.

If living alone, leftovers can be packaged into individual portions and frozen.


----------



## leonardess

there's some really great recipes in here. I shall have to post my tiramisu, if I can find it.


----------



## Amber78

Sweet and Nutty Stir Fry

Healthy, tasty, and easy to make.

Pasta
4 ounces dried multigrain vermicelli or spaghetti, broken in half
2 teaspoons curry powder

Sauce
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce (lowest sodium available)
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/3 cup fresh orange juice
2 teaspoons grated orange zest

Stir-Fry
1 teaspoon canola or corn oil
1/2 cup thinly sliced onion
2 cups bite-size broccoli florets (about 5 ounces)
1 cup thinly sliced (not shredded) red cabbage
1 cup matchstick-size carrot pieces
1/2 cup unsalted peanuts, dry-roasted

Cooking Instructions

Prepare the pasta using the package directions, omitting the salt and oil and adding the curry powder. Drain well in a colander.

Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, combine the sauce ingredients except the orange zest, stirring until the cornstarch is completely dissolved. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and boil for 1 minute. Remove from the heat. Stir in the orange zest. Set aside.

In a large nonstick skillet, heat the oil over medium-high heat, swirling to coat the bottom. Cook the onion for 1 minute. Stir in the broccoli, cabbage, and carrots. Cook for 4 minutes, or until just tender-crisp, stirring frequently.

Transfer the pasta to a serving platter. Top with the broccoli mixture. Pour the sauce over all. Sprinkle with the peanuts.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'll be making these caramel apple cinnamon rolls tomorrow. So excited!

http://annies-eats.com/2010/09/30/caramel-apple-cinnamon-rolls/


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I invented this soup one day and I continue to make it. My measurements might be a bit off, I usually wing it to an extent.

It's a fall spiced potato soup.

Start by sauteeing some (1 large or 2 small) diced yellow onions in olive oil in a large soup pot. Add diced ham steak (I use a frozen kind thats already cooked, roughly 3-4 servings) and lots (4-5) of chopped potatoes (perferably with peel) and a diced yam. Pot should be 2/3 full. Lower heat to med-low heat.

Add a cup or two of chicken stock (homemade is best, if you are using storebought go for less because of the high sodium), a table spoon a garlic, teaspon of thyme (fresh is sooo good but dried works), 1/2 teaspoon of allspice, 1/2 teaspon of chipotle chili powder, 1/2 teaspon of cinnamon. Add milk (you could probably use cream but its too fatty for my taste) until all the ingredients are covered. Simmer until potatoes are nice and soft.

Add a cup or a cup and a half of frozen peas, sprinkle red pepper flakes to finish. Add salt and pepper to taste. If you don't like spicy food go easy on the chili powder and red pepper flakes. 

If the broth is a little bland, add of red spices.


----------



## Robot the Human

Not much of a recipe, but this is what I've been eating a lot lately. It's simple and spicy. 

lettuce
tomatoes (sometimes not)
fresh spinach
fresh mushrooms sliced/broken


tobasco sauce
very light amount of italian dressing


----------



## Mercedes

Chocolate Cheesecake

Two 1-ounce squares unsweetened chocolate
1/2 cup honey
1 1/2 cups cream cheese, softened (12 ounces)
1 1/2 cups sour cream
3 eggs
2 tablespoons light rum
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 prebaked Graham Cracker Crust with almonds

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Melt chocolate on low flame in small saucepan. Remove from heat and allow to cool a few minutes. Beat rest of ingredients until smooth in medium-sized bowl. Add chocolate and mix well. Pour into cooled Graham Cracker Crust. Bake 30 minutes or until set. Cool, then refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving. 
Serves 8


Graham Cracker Crust

1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1/4 cup chopped almonds (reduce graham cracker crumbs to 1 1/4 cups) 
(optional)
1/4 cup butter, melted

Mix graham cracker crumbs (and almonds) with butter. Press into buttered 10-inch pie plate. Bake 10 minutes at 325 degrees, until golden brown. Cool.
One 10-inch pie shell


----------



## Hunterhod

After reading everything in this thread, I'm SOOOOO hungry. Everything here sounds so delicious, but unfortunately right now fast-food is my only choice


----------



## glitterfish

Take a huge bar of chocolate.
Melt it in a large bowl.
Add zillions of rice crispies to the bowl.
Squirt in some syrup.
Take a large spoon.
Stir like crazy.
Spoon the mixture into cake cases.
Place in the fridge till they set.

voila!! There you have it, the recipe for crispy cakes!!


----------



## Amocholes

Found this on another forum and it sounds great!

Best damned eggnog. Ever. Period.

Ingredients:

12 eggs
3 cups of sugar
1-1/4 cup Canadian whiskey
1-1/4 cup dark rum
3/4 cup scotch
3/4 cup brandy

1 pint vanilla ice cream
1 pint half and half
1 quart heavy whipping cream
1 tbsp vanilla extract 
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Makes about a gallon and a half.

Day 1:

Separate the eggs, keeping both the yolks and the whites.

Cover and place the whites in the refrigerator.

Whisk the egg yolks, slowly adding two cups of sugar. Once well blended, slowly whisk in all of the alcohol. Cover and place in the refrigerator for 24 hours.

Day 2:

In an extremely large bowl (think two gallons), allow ice cream to soften, then whisk the ice cream with the half and half until the ice cream is fully melted, then add the alcohol/yolks mixture.

In a separate bowl, whip the heavy cream with 1/2 cup of sugar and the vanilla. Continue to whip until soft peaks form, then set aside.

In yet another bowl, whisk the egg whites until thick, then slowly whisk in 1/2 cup of sugar.

Fold the heavy cream (already whipped) into the whipped egg whites.

Add the cinnamon and nutmeg to the large bowl, then pour in the remaining ingredients on top.

Mix well and pour into two one-gallon pitchers/jars and refrigerate.


----------



## Emptyheart

I'm making the crispy cakes tommorow! Mmmmm


----------



## papaSmurf

Will anyone here be cooking a Thanksgiving meal? I'm covering everything but the turkey this year, recipes courtesy of the Pioneer Woman:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/


----------



## introvert33

my contribution to thanksgiving is pie


----------



## wanna be and cant be

I am from the middle east and if you want to spice it up you can add some raw onion chopped up finely or some dried chilli seeds if you like either or both they are both yummy.I make them all the time for my kids.


----------



## Peddler

For those who like Yule Logs on the Holidays

5 eggs, separated
1 cup sugar, divided
1/2 cup cake flour
1/4 cup baking cocoa
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
MOCHA CREAM FILLING:
1 cup whipping cream
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons instant coffee granules
MOCHA BUTTERCREAM FROSTING:
1/3 cup butter, softened
1/3 cup baking cocoa
2 cups confectioners' sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 tablespoon brewed coffee
2 tablespoons milk


Directions

1. Line a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan with parchment paper; grease the paper. Place egg whites in a small mixing bowl; let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. In a large mixing bowl, beat egg yolks on high until light and fluffy. Gradually add 1/2 cup sugar, beating until thick and lemon-colored. Combine flour, cocoa and salt; gradually add to egg yolk mixture until blended.

2. Beat egg whites on medium until foamy. Add cream of tartar; beat until soft peaks form. Gradually add remaining sugar, beating on high until stiff peaks form. Stir a fourth into chocolate mixture. Fold in remaining egg whites until no streaks remain.

3. Spread batter evenly in prepared pan. Bake at 350 degrees F for 12-15 minutes or until cake springs back (do not overbake). Cool for 5 minutes; invert onto a linen towel dusted with confectioners' sugar. Peel off parchment paper. Roll up in the towel, starting with a short side. Cool on a wire rack. In a mixing bowl, beat cream until it begins to thicken. Add sugar and coffee granules. Beat until stiff peaks form; chill. Unroll cooled cake; spread filling to within 1/2 in. of edges. Roll up again. Place on serving platter; chill.

4. In a mixing bowl, beat frosting ingredients until smooth. Frost cake. Using a fork, make lines resembling tree bark.


----------



## andrew12345

*hi*

i was playing maxxpoker on facebook with worst hand (3 of clubs and 10 of hearts) then also i win a pot of $70k i was bluffing by raising amount the other player folded who was having strong hand then.they was having more capital then me i dont knw why they folded their game.but im vry happy coz i win the $70K.thank you maxxpoker. i loved that game on facebook it is very good game then all other game on facebook


----------



## Justsimplyme

This is my favourite salad, cant have enough of this!!!

Split a red bell pepper in two and put it with the skin up on a baking sheet. Grill high up in the oven for aboute 15 minutes until The skin is all black. Take it out and pull of the skin. Take some salad of your choice and put in a bowl. Put in some avocado, cherry tomatoes, chevre (goat cheese) and some prosciutto if you like meat. Oh, and the bell pepper ofcourse, cut in pieces. Mix honey and balsamico vinegar bout 50/50 and pure over. Top it all with some pine nuts, and you got your salad


----------



## Nathan Talli

Fitness Ice cream:

2 scoops of chocolate whey
4 cups of nonfat milk
2 ripe bananas
4 tbsp of chunky natural peanut butter
4 packets of stevia

Blend. Add 10 toasted almonds, crushed. Freeze.

Enjoy a healthy treat.


----------



## pita

I make soup every couple of days. I made this last night and it's craaaazy. See if you can sub-contract out the peeling and chopping of the celery root, though. That was a pain in the butt.

Roasted Celery Root Soup

Ingredients

1 large celery root, peeled and cut into small chunks (trim knobby bits off with a knife)
2 tbsp olive oil

2 medium onions, diced
2 carrots, diced
1 celery stalk, diced
1 tbsp olive oil

2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
½ tsp sage
½ tsp rosemary
½ tsp basil
½ tsp oregano

6 cups vegetable broth
dash pepper sauce or pinch of cayenne, to taste

1 tsp lemon juice

heavy cream for serving (optional, but I highly recommend it. And by heavy, I mean 'whipping.' Mmmm.)

Method

Preheat oven to 400F.

Mix celery root and olive oil in a large roasting dish. Roast on middle rack of oven for 50 minutes.

Prepare onions, carrots, and celery. Simmer in olive oil in a heavy-bottomed soup pot on low heat, covered. Peel and dice potatoes while you wait, and keep in cold water until you need them. 

When celery root is done, remove from oven and add to soup pot. Add potatoes and herbs. Increase heat to medium-low, and cook for a minute or two. Add broth and pepper sauce/cayenne, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes. 

Test to make sure potatoes are soft—if not, simmer for 5–10 more minutes. Add lemon juice, and pulse with an immersion blender until smooth. Serve soup with a blob of cream.


----------



## Neil Jack

It came out okay but not great. I am really not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Spindrift

I don't have any recipes of my own, so instead I'll post one from the fantastic Chef John of foodwishes.com.

Chili Chocolate Cookies.

Sounds a little weird, but they were great. Big chocolate hit with a slight bite of black pepper and cayenne. Again, it's a lot better than it sounds. I'm planning on making them again soon.


----------



## copper

Sponge cake:

1 Cup of sugar
1/2 Tsp of vanilla
1 Tsp Lemon Juice
1 cup of butter or margarine
4 eggs
2 tbsp of warm water

Beat all these until they are mixed well

Add the following:

2 Cups of flour(It says to use cake flour, but all purpose works well too.)
2 Tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Beat the above at med speed until it turns white. 

Pour into two round pans, but I just pour it into a rectangular pan making a sheet cake. Bake at 350 for 25-30 minutes. Then let it cool. I spread cool whip on the top of it and put berries on top of that and chill the cake in the fridge before serving.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

yum yum spaghetti

half a package Italian sausage
1 T olive oil
one medium bermuda onion
one green bell pepper
half or more mushrooms quartered
1 cup beer 
spaghetti sauce (I like the spicy red pepper variety)
half a package of spaghetti 

brown sausage on med/hi heat until cooked through
drain meat and set aside
heat olive oil and add bell pepper, onion, and mushroom
cook for 3 min and add beer
cook until tender
add favorite spaghetti sauce and meat
simmer

cook pasta to preference

mix together

yum 


Chicken Salad

one 6 oz canned chicken (or fresh chicken breast or tuna)
1/2 cup grapes (can be exchanged for raisins, craisins, Granny Smith apples chopped)
2 large celery stalks chopped
1/4 c fresh onion
1/4 tsp Beau Monde or to taste
1/2 c Miracle Whip
Bread

Mix chicken, celery, onion, grapes, and Beau Monde
Chill for 10 min
spread on bread (I like rye)

may add slice of lettuce


----------



## Amocholes

Beer in Spaghetti? an interesting thought.


----------



## Devil

Thank you for this thread D: <3


----------



## PickleNose

What I made today....

3 cups of Botan Calrose rice (any rice will do though).
2 cans of pinto beans
2 teaspoons of Patak's mild curry paste
Few dashes of Italian seasoning (As far as I know, Costco only sells one kind of this and that's the kind I always use)
Few dashes of black pepper
Salt
Extra paprika 

You don't really need instructions. Just make the rice first, mix in the beans and other ingredients and stir until you're satisfied with the consistency. You will probably have to add water. I was thinking about adding chopped onions, green peppers and stewed tomatoes but I was too lazy. It was good anyway.

This would be great for burritos if you have some wraps.


----------



## pita

^ 
I am going to make that one. 

I've been making this lately:

1 bunch kale or collard greens, washed, de-stemmed, and roughly chopped
1/2 cup vegetable broth
1 medium onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp ginger, minced
1 small can coconut milk (the really teeny baby-size can)
2 tbsp peanut butter
1 tbsp sriracha
1 tbsp lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste

Saute the onion in a large saucepan until the onion starts to colour, then add the garlic and ginger and cook for a couple minutes longer. 

Add the kale or collard greens and the vegetable broth, and cook for a couple minutes until the greens have wilted a bit. 

Add the coconut milk, peanut butter, sriracha, and lemon juice, and cover and cook until the greens are as soft as you'd like them to be (I do mine for about half an hour). Add salt and pepper to taste, and add more sriracha or lemon juice if things aren't tasting zippy enough. At this point, you can eat it like this or mash it up with an immersion blender a bit if you like.


----------



## TheRob

I found this one online, in an effort to use a large package of chicken drumsticks I bought on sale. It probably works better with boneless chicken, though.

1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup water
1 oz package of onion soup/dip dry mix

Preheat oven to 350 degrees (F).

Mix ingredients in bowl. Pour over chicken. Cook in oven for an hour. It's messy, but tasty.


----------



## Jenchu

This is the best macaroni recipe I have ever tried in my life.

*Ingredients *

2 cupsElbow macaroni; uncooked
1/2 cupButter; (1-stick)
1/4 cupAll-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoonSalt
1/4 teaspoonPepper
1/4 teaspoonDry mustard
1/8 teaspoonCayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoonWorcestershire Sauce
2 cupsMilk
2 cupsSharp cheddar cheese; (8-oz), grated

*How to Prepare Homemade Baked Macaroni and Cheese*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. In a large pot of boiling, salted water cook the pasta to al dente.
While macaroni is cooking, melt butter in a heavy-bottomed 3-quart saucepan over low heat. Whisk in flour, salt, pepper, mustard, cayenne and Worcestershire sauce. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is smooth and bubbly; remove from heat. Stir in milk. Heat to boiling, stirring constantly. Boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly; remove from heat. Stir in cheese and cook, stirring occasionally, until cheese is melted.
Drain macaroni and gently stir into cheese sauce. Pour into ungreased 2-quart casserole. Bake uncovered until bubbly, about 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from oven and rest for five minutes before serving.
Makes 6 to 8 servings.

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/164276/homemade-baked-macaroni-and-cheese


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Quick home made chocolate:

- raw eggs whitout egg whites
- cocoa
- sugar

Mix and there u have it, takes less than going to the store to buy one


----------



## keithp

Chocolate pudding + peanut butter, Awesomeness!


----------



## Amocholes

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Quick home made chocolate:
> 
> - raw eggs whitout egg whites
> - cocoa
> - sugar
> 
> Mix and there u have it, takes less than going to the store to buy one


Possibility of salmonella here. Eggs should always be cooked.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Amocholes said:


> Possibility of salmonella here. Eggs should always be cooked.


Also sushi can lead to contamination  intestinal worms or other beauties


----------



## Jnmcda0

Broccoli with cheese sauce, just like my mom used to make.

1 lb. frozen broccoli
2 tbsp. butter
2 tbsp. flour
1 cup milk
1/4 lb. cheddar or colby cheese (shredded)
salt and pepper as desired

Cook broccoli according to directions on package or microwave fresh broccoli in water for 4 minutes. Cheese sauce takes 15-30 minutes to prepare (depending on amount), so plan broccoli cooking accordingly. Melt butter; add flour, salt, and pepper. Mix well and then add milk and cook, stirring constantly until mixture thickens. To this mixture, add shredded cheese. Continue to cook until cheese is melted. Pour over drained broccoli and serve.

Makes enough for 3-4 people.


----------



## Jnmcda0

Here's an easy recipe for chili. I've had several people ask for the recipe when I've made it.

1 pound ground beef 
1 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper 
2 1/2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 clove garlic, minced (optional)
1 bay leaf 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 (29 ounce) can diced tomatoes 
1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1 (16 ounce) can chili beans, undrained 
salt and pepper as desired

In a large saucepan over medium high heat, combine the ground beef, onion and bell peppers. Saute for about 5 minutes, or until beef is browned. Drain excess fat. 
Add the chili powder, garlic, bay leaf, cumin, chile peppers, tomatoes, tomato sauce, and beans. Salt and pepper to taste. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to low. Cover and simmer for 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. 

Makes 6 servings. Serve with crackers and shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## rainbowOne

Amocholes said:


> Possibility of salmonella here. Eggs should always be cooked.


I don't know about in America, but in England if you buy Lion Marked Eggs, they are salmonella free and completely safe to use raw. Yep, you could do a Rocky and drink 'em if you like, you wouldn't get sick from salmonella.


----------



## dominicwalli

TIRAMISU!!!!,here it is,its easy to do,its delicious,and it can be done fastO_O


----------



## rainbowOne

*Ginger Nuts*










12oz Self Raising Flour
4oz Demerara Sugar
4oz Soft Brown Sugar
1tsp Bicarb of soda
4 tsp ground ginger
1 egg (beaten)
4oz butter
1.5tbsp golden syrup

-PREHEAT THE OVEN TO 160C (325F/GAS MARK 3)-

Put all the dry ingredients in a bow, mix thoroughly.

Melt the butter and the syrup together, this can be done 45 seconds in a microwave, or in a saucepan.

Add the wet ingredients to the dry ones, mix completely till it forms a dough.

Place small balls (slightly smaller than an apricot) on a lined baking tray, about 5cm apart, they do spread quite a bit whilst baking.

And then put in the oven for 15-20 minutes till they're getting quite brown.

Leave them on the baking tray for a minute, then transfer them to a cooling rack. Then eat them, and they're yummy.

_Recipe adapted from a Mary Berry recipe, photo by meeeee._


----------



## dominicwalli

hey rainbow.i suggest u google dulce de leche,its a sweet from latin america,its the most sweetest thignu can tasteO_O,its more sweet and greater than caramel in all the aspects
-_-,im telling u this because dulce de leche is 1 think u must taste before u die lmao,and since i see u like food..theres even a dulce de leche flavor for hagen dazzO_O


----------



## dominicwalli

here is 1 of my favorite domincan desserts...it doesnt look too gourmet..but its soo good it doesnt need decoretion lmao


----------



## rainbowOne

dominicwalli said:


> hey rainbow.i suggest u google dulce de leche,its a sweet from latin america,its the most sweetest thignu can tasteO_O,its more sweet and greater than caramel in all the aspects
> -_-,im telling u this because dulce de leche is 1 think u must taste before u die lmao,and since i see u like food..theres even a dulce de leche flavor for hagen dazzO_O


yeah I know, i've had dulce de leche before... you can buy it in cans, you make banoffee pie with it


----------



## caflme

My Alfredo noodles.

Prepare linguine or whatever noodles you want it - in advance and set aside.

Melt a stick of butter in a pan.
Add 1 TBSP crushed/minced garlic.
saute for a bit...
add in the noodles and toss to coat with the buttery garlic...
add one cup Parmesan cheese and one cup Romano (preferably fresh/grated but canister will work)... 
Toss well... Add 1 Pint of Heavy/Whipping Cream...
Toss and stir well to mix the cheese with the Cream.
Add regular milk to cover noodles.
Stir until it comes to a boil then turn down the heat.
Keep tossing/stirring gently while it's on low and it will start to thicken. 
I add extra garlic salt but that's just me as I like salt.
If it starts to get too thick add a little more milk... 
If it seems to runny after about 15 mins... add more cheese.

Sometimes I add shrimp... sometimes chicken and broccoli and sometimes just veggies. It rocks.


----------



## mrmarc

Hey i'm just askin for advice this isnt mine lol
http://bakingbites.com/2007/08/smore-cookie-bars/

Instead of Graham Crackers can i use digestive biscuits? 
Not sure if Graham Crackers are sold over here D:


----------



## rainbowOne

^ yes, I think you can. I know you can with cheesecakes etc. So I imagine you can with this


----------



## jamesd

rainbowOne said:


> ^ yes, I think you can. I know you can with cheesecakes etc. So I imagine you can with this


OMG I love cheesecake.










Recipe @:

http://blogchef.net/peanut-butter-cheesecake-recipe/


----------



## frankle

Good stuff guys


----------



## erika08

This is my favorite dessert recipe 

Peanut Butter Pudding Dessert Recipe

Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cold butter, cubed
1-1/2 cups chopped cashews, divided
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 carton (12 ounces) frozen whipped topping, thawed, divided
2-2/3 cups cold milk
1 package (3.9 ounces) instant chocolate pudding mix
1 package (3.4 ounces) instant vanilla pudding [/COLOR]mix
1 milk chocolate candy bar (1.55 ounces), coarsely chopped

Instructions:

Place flour and butter in a food processor; cover and process until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add 1 cup cashews; pulse a few times until combined.
Press into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. x 2-in. baking dish.

Bake at 350° for 25-28 minutes or until golden brown. Cool completely on a wire rack.

In a small mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese, peanut butter and confectioners' sugar until smooth. Fold in 1 cup whipped topping. Spoon over crust.

In another bowl, whisk milk and both pudding mixes for 2 minutes. Let stand for 2 minutes or until soft-set. Spread over cream cheese layer. Top with remaining whipped topping. Sprinkle with chopped candy bar and remaining cashews.

Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

Enjoy 

*Christmas Dinner Singapore*


----------



## scarecrow

Thanks for posting a thread that will have zero benefit towards my SA.


----------



## B Harvey

what you need:

1 spud
can of tuna
can of sweet corn
mayo

bang all that together, stick it in the microwave for 4mins at 750w n you get this:










bloody lovely specially after a few tinnies of strongbow. dont make the same mistake i dd tho and bang 4 of these bad boys then get in your car. i ended up driving over me own head. stay safe.


----------



## caseyblue

Does anyone have any good dessert recipes for Thanksgiving?


----------



## TheRob

caseyblue said:


> Does anyone have any good dessert recipes for Thanksgiving?


A co-worker gave me this pumpkin spice bar recipe. I have not tried it yet.

Mix one box of spice or gingerbread cake mix, one stick unsalted butter (melted), and one egg. Pour into greased baking pan (13" x 9"). Bake ten minutes at 350 degrees (F).

For the filling:
1 cup pureed pumpkin
8 oz cream cheese
1/4 tsp nutmeg
3/4 tsp cinnamon
6 tbsp unsalted butter (melted)
2.5 cups powdered sugar
3 eggs

Mix pumpkin, cream cheese, nutmeg and cinnamon until smooth. Add eggs, sugar and butter, and beat it together.

Pour the mixture over the "cake" and bake for 35-45 minutes.

Cool for an hour before slicing and serving.


----------



## caseyblue

TheRob said:


> A co-worker gave me this pumpkin spice bar recipe. I have not tried it yet.
> 
> Mix one box of spice or gingerbread cake mix, one stick unsalted butter (melted), and one egg. Pour into greased baking pan (13" x 9"). Bake ten minutes at 350 degrees (F).
> 
> For the filling:
> 1 cup pureed pumpkin
> 8 oz cream cheese
> 1/4 tsp nutmeg
> 3/4 tsp cinnamon
> 6 tbsp unsalted butter (melted)
> 2.5 cups powdered sugar
> 3 eggs
> 
> Mix pumpkin, cream cheese, nutmeg and cinnamon until smooth. Add eggs, sugar and butter, and beat it together.
> 
> Pour the mixture over the "cake" and bake for 35-45 minutes.
> 
> Cool for an hour before slicing and serving.


That sounds really good. I'm about to head to the grocery store AGAIN and that sounds easy to make. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## el flaco

jamesd said:


> OMG I love cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe @:
> 
> http://blogchef.net/peanut-butter-cheesecake-recipe/


Nom nom nom nom!!!


----------



## falling down

jamesd said:


> OMG I love cheesecake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe @:
> 
> http://blogchef.net/peanut-butter-cheesecake-recipe/


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

* No Bake Chocolate Cookies (very good)*
*2 Sticks margerine*
*2/c Sugar*
*1/2c Milk*
*1/4c Cocoa*
*Cook in sauce pan over med-high heat; boil for 4 mins. Then remove from heat.*
*Then add:*
*2 1/2c. Oatmeal (quick cooking)*
*1/4c. Peanutbutter*
*1/4 tsp. Vanilla*
*Stir-up and drop onto wax paper by teaspoons. *

*It is awesome!!!! *


----------



## LainToWired

*Fire Atronach*

1 50g sachet of Fire Salts
1oz Ruby

Place the two in a Daedric offering box, and voila... be prepared to fight.

Super-spicy. Goes well with curry.


----------



## jmacguire

hey WineKitty, Your Recipe thread and recipe, both are Awesome.


----------



## Just Tony

LainToWired said:


> *Fire Atronach*
> 
> 1 50g sachet of Fire Salts
> 1oz Ruby
> 
> Place the two in a Daedric offering box, and voila... be prepared to fight.
> 
> Super-spicy. Goes well with curry.


Skyrim lol.


----------



## Ventura

Yield: 1/2 sheet pan, about 20 three-by-two-inch squares

Pot butter (recipe follows)
3 tbsp plus 1 tsp water (just shy of 1/4 cup)
1 lb 4 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips or baking chunks (Guittard, Scharffen Berger, or better)
6 large eggs
3/4 tsp vanilla extract
3 cups sugar
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tbsp baking powder
3/4 tsp kosher salt
12 ounces bittersweet chocolate chips (1 package)
2 1/2 ounces pretzels
1 pre-made graham-cracker pie crust
1 cup butterscotch chips (optional)
4 cups mini-marshmallows (optional)

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Line a half sheet pan with parchment
paper, set aside.

Melt the pot butter along with the 20 ounces bittersweet chocolate over a double boiler.
Whisk together until smooth and uniform.

Place the eggs, sugar, and vanilla extract into a large bowl. Beat together with an electric beater until thick.

Add the chocolate and butter mixture to the egg mix. Beat together until uniform.

Beat in the flour, baking powder, and salt.

With a rubber spatula, fold in the chocolate chips.

Pour the brownie batter onto the half sheet pan with parchment paper. Gently press the pretzels into the top of the batter. Then crumble up the graham-cracker pie crust and press the chunks into the brownie batter.

Place in the oven and bake for a total of 30 minutes, turning halfway through. If not using marshmallows or butterscotch chips, skip to the last step.

Remove the sheet pan from the oven and sprinkle the marshmallows and butterscotch chips onto the brownie. Put it back in the oven and bake for another 5 minutes.

Remove the brownies from the oven and let them cool to room temperature. Once cool, wrap with plastic wrap and store in the fridge overnight. Enjoy the next day!

Pot Butter

1/2 ounce marijuana
1 lb unsalted butter

Over a double boiler, melt the butter. Once melted, add the marijuana and let it infuse into the butter. Stir regularly, about every 5 minutes. After 30 minutes, take the butter off the heat, and strain through a fine-mesh sieve or cheesecloth. Use right away in the brownie recipe or store in the fridge.


----------



## jenkydora

This is an amazing thread!

Has anyone got a beetroot pesto recipe they want to share. I have a glut of beets and I am a pesto junkie.
thanks


----------



## Tingbatech

*abc*

hello


----------



## JadedCalalily

*Oreo Cheese Cake (DELISH!!!!)

**Crust Ingredients:*
16 Oreo cookies crushed
3 tbsp. melted butter
*Pie Filling Ingredients:*
1 8 ounce package of Philadelphia Cream Cheese, softened
1 Can Eagle Brand condensed milk
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 Cup of Sugar (optional)
6 Oreo cookies crushed
*Topping Ingredients:*
6 Oreo cookies chopped or crushed

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Step 1 Making the Crust:
Put the 16 Oreo cookies into a gallon size plastic bag and remove all the air before sealing it. Crush the Oreos by using a rolling pin. It is important to crush the cookies until there are no large pieces remaining. Place in a mixing bowl with the 3 tbsp. of melted butter and mix thoroughly. Press the mixture into the bottom of a 9 inch spring form pan.

Step 2 Making the Filling:
Place the cream cheese, sugar and vanilla in a mixing bowl and mix with an electric hand mixer until well blended. Add the condensed milk and continue to mix until the mixture is smooth. Add the 6 crushed Oreo cookies and mix for a few seconds until combined. Pour over the crust. Omit the sugar if you want a more traditional cheesecake taste. The sugar helps the Oreos to blend into the recipe better, but some people prefer not to use the sugar in this recipe because it makes the cheesecake very sweet.

Step 3 Baking the Cheesecake
Bake in 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes. Cooking time will vary depending on your oven so it is a good idea check it at 30 minutes to make sure it doesn't overcook. Cool the cheesecake in the refrigerator for at least 3 hours, preferably overnight. Sprinkle with 6 crushed or chopped Oreo cookies just before serving.

You can make a regular cheesecake using this recipe by removing the Oreo cookies from the filling and topping and substituting graham crackers for Oreos when making the crust.


----------



## Ventura

*Mighty big marijuana muffin*

Ingredients:
1 jar any flavor jam
1 cup of butter
1 box of any muffin mix
2 oz of primo Bud
Directions:
prepare a batch of muffin mix as you would, with the 2 oz of finely chopped bud mixed in put in either oven or crock pot (we used a crock pot but it has to be a big one)
let cook for 15 to 20 min. with the middle just a bit moist add the 1 cup of butter and as much of your favorite jam as you want and enjoy.


----------



## RiversEdge

^^^ the recipe thread has been desecrated.


----------



## JenN2791

JadedCalalily said:


> *Oreo Cheese Cake (DELISH!!!!)
> 
> **Crust Ingredients:*
> 16 Oreo cookies crushed
> 3 tbsp. melted butter
> *Pie Filling Ingredients:*
> 1 8 ounce package of Philadelphia Cream Cheese, softened
> 1 Can Eagle Brand condensed milk
> 1 tsp. vanilla extract
> 1 Cup of Sugar (optional)
> 6 Oreo cookies crushed
> *Topping Ingredients:*
> 6 Oreo cookies chopped or crushed
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> Step 1 Making the Crust:
> Put the 16 Oreo cookies into a gallon size plastic bag and remove all the air before sealing it. Crush the Oreos by using a rolling pin. It is important to crush the cookies until there are no large pieces remaining. Place in a mixing bowl with the 3 tbsp. of melted butter and mix thoroughly. Press the mixture into the bottom of a 9 inch spring form pan.
> 
> Step 2 Making the Filling:
> Place the cream cheese, sugar and vanilla in a mixing bowl and mix with an electric hand mixer until well blended. Add the condensed milk and continue to mix until the mixture is smooth. Add the 6 crushed Oreo cookies and mix for a few seconds until combined. Pour over the crust. Omit the sugar if you want a more traditional cheesecake taste. The sugar helps the Oreos to blend into the recipe better, but some people prefer not to use the sugar in this recipe because it makes the cheesecake very sweet.
> 
> Step 3 Baking the Cheesecake
> Bake in 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes. Cooking time will vary depending on your oven so it is a good idea check it at 30 minutes to make sure it doesn't overcook. Cool the cheesecake in the refrigerator for at least 3 hours, preferably overnight. Sprinkle with 6 crushed or chopped Oreo cookies just before serving.
> 
> You can make a regular cheesecake using this recipe by removing the Oreo cookies from the filling and topping and substituting graham crackers for Oreos when making the crust.


Need to make this some time. LOVE Oreos.


----------



## Mr K

*Easy Winter Soup - Makes 6* (You can refrigerate/freeze portions and reheat later)

The veg here are interchangable, this is just what I used last time and it worked pretty well. Very cheap and healthy. Just use whatever root veg you like really but try to get some green in there  you'll need a big pot and also a stick blender to blend the soup.

Also the beans are optional, I put these in to add some protein to the mix but it would be perfectly fine without.

Ingredients

Cooking oil
Dried mixed herbs
Vegetable stock cube
1 Onion
2 Garlic cloves
Swede
2 Parsnips
4 Carrots
2 Potatoes
1 Leek
Celery (stalks and leaves)
1x can cannellini/mixed beans (optional)

Method

1. Chop root vegetables into 1 inch chunks, slice onion and garlic thinly.
2. Fry chopped onion and garlic together until softened.
3. Tip in root veg, add the herbs and crumble in the stock cube. Stir mixture together with a wooden spoon.
4. Boil water, and pour in enough to cover the veg (you can add more water later if needed).
5. Bring to boil, then cover pan, reduce heat and cook for 30 minutes.
6. Take off the heat and let it cool slightly. If you're using the beans drain them and add them at this point.
7. Blend the mixture using a stick blender. If the soup is too thick, you can add cold water.
8. Enjoy


----------



## luffy

Ventura said:


> *Mighty big marijuana muffin*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 jar any flavor jam
> 1 cup of butter
> 1 box of any muffin mix
> 2 oz of primo Bud
> Directions:
> prepare a batch of muffin mix as you would, with the 2 oz of finely chopped bud mixed in put in either oven or crock pot (we used a crock pot but it has to be a big one)
> let cook for 15 to 20 min. with the middle just a bit moist add the 1 cup of butter and as much of your favorite jam as you want and enjoy.


2 ounces?! that's great, $500 for a batch of muffins.


----------



## papaSmurf

"Making Lucky Charms from scratch is an achievement that I am proud of, but like climbing Mount Everest, it is not something that I would recommend to everyone."

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2012/03/homemade-lucky-charms-are-you-up-for.html


----------



## strawberryjulius

^that's pretty cool. i dont think we have lucky charms here.


----------



## virginia

Swordfish With Smoked Paprika is my favorite recipe now a days... 
Ingredients:


3 Tbsp olive oil
1 pound swordfish or other firm, white fish
Salt
Flour for dusting
2 garlic cloves, sliced thin
1/4 cup pine nuts, toasted
2 Tbsp white wine
4 Roma or other paste tomatoes, seeded and diced
1/4 cup chopped parsley
2 teaspoons Spanish smoked paprika
Black pepper
Method:
Remove the skin from the swordfish and cut it into cubes. Salt the fish well and dust the cubes in flour. Heat the olive oil in a sauté pan large enough to hold all the swordfish chunks in one layer. Sear them well on at least two sides. Give the first side 1-2 minutes, then sear other sides for 30 seconds to 1 minute each.

When the swordfish is cooked, remove it to a bowl and reserve. Add the garlic slices and sauté 30 seconds or so - the second it begins to brown, add the tomatoes, parsley, white wine, pine nuts and paprika. Toss to combine and cook 1 minute, then add the swordfish back to the pan, toss to combine and cook another 30 seconds or so. Serve at once.


----------



## papaSmurf

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cake! It's not for the faint of heart, but is nevertheless crazy delicious: http://smittenkitchen.com/2008/08/chocolate-peanut-butter-cake/


----------



## veron

Spinach

1kg fresh spinach
~500ml milk
couple cloves of garlic
flour
salt 
sugar
oil

Clean spinach and boil in water for a few minutes, until cooked. Drain and blend well with blender. Heat oil in a pan and add 2 large tablespoons of flour, as well as a few minced cloves of garlic. Once the mixture is browned, stir in some milk (around 500ml). A thick milky consistency should form. Add the blended spinach, and stir well. Add more milk if desired. Add 1-2 teaspoons of sugar, and salt to taste. Enjoy the green yuminess.


----------



## MommaBear92

*West Texas Stacked Enchiladas

Ingredients: 
**
For the Chile Sauce* 

6 dried ancho chiles, seeds and stems removed
2 canned chipotle chiles in adobo
4 large cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
2 cups chicken broth or water
1 tablespoon lard or vegetable oil
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
Salt and black pepper, to taste

*For the Enchiladas* 

2 tablespoons lard or vegetable oil, divided
12 corn tortillas
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese (6 ounces)
1 1/2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese (6 ounces)
1/4 medium yellow onion, diced
4 large eggs

*Preparation:*

1. In a dry skillet heated on high, toast the ancho chiles on each side for about 10 seconds or just until they start to puff. Fill the skillet with enough water to cover chiles. Leave the heat on until water begins to boil and then turn off the heat and let the chiles soak until soft, about 30 minutes. Once hydrated, discard the soaking water and rinse the chiles.

2. Put ancho chiles, chipotle chiles, garlic, half of the diced onions, cumin, oregano, allspice, and chicken broth in a blender and puree. It should be thick and smooth.

3. In a pot, heat 1 tablespoon of lard or oil on low heat and then whisk in the flour. Pour in the sauce, and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add salt and black pepper to taste, and adjust other seasonings as needed.

4. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease a large baking dish.

5. In a skillet, heat on medium 1 tablespoon of lard or oil. Cook each tortilla for about 30 seconds on each side (or until soft). Keep warm in a towel or a warmer.

6. To assemble the enchiladas, take a tortilla and place it in the baking dish. Drizzle 1/4 cup of the sauce on each tortilla and then add 1/4 cup of the grated cheeses, mixed, and 1 teaspoon of onions. Add another tortilla, and add same amount of sauce, cheese, and onions. Add a third tortilla, and again top with sauce, cheese, and onions. Repeat until you have four stacks.

7. Bake enchiladas in the oven for 15 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbling. While enchiladas are cooking, heat the remaining tablespoon of lard or oil in the cast-iron skillet and then fry the eggs two at a time (or however many will fit). To serve, place an enchilada stack on a plate and top with a fried egg.


​


----------



## erikahawkins

*Pork sinigang*

*Pork Sinigang*
*Ingredients*
1 Kilo Pork (cut into chunk cubes)
12 pcs Tamarind (Sampaloc) (or one packet of sinigang mix)
1 big Onion (diced)
6 big tomatoes (quartered)
2 pcs Radish (sliced)
1 bundle Sitaw Stringbeans (cut into 2" long)
1 bundle Kangkong (cut into 2" long)
Salt and Patis to taste
6 cups water

*Procedure*
Boil Tamarind to soften. Pound and strain all juices and set aside.
In a casserole, bring pork to a boil, lower fire and simmer until pork is tender.
Add onions, tomatoes and Tamarind juice (OR sinigang mix).
Add in all the vegetables.
Season with salt and Patis to taste.
Serve hot.

I learned this when I had a vacation at the Philippines. Very masarap (delicious)!!


----------



## typemismatch

*Cheese on Toast*

Bread
Cheese


----------



## typemismatch

****, i forgot the procedure:

make a fire
hold bread by it's sides above fire
once the bottom side of the bread is golden brown, sellotape the cheese to the other side of the bread (so it doesn't fall off).
hold bread cheese side down over the fire
once cheese starts dripping, it's time to eat

serving suggestion: on a plate


----------



## RuggedMan

Thit Kho Tau - a Vietnamese dish.

Ingredients:

1 lb pork belly with skin (2 slabs), washed & patted dry
8 hardboiled eggs, peeled
2 slabs tofu, fried & quartered
2 tbsp granulated sugar, more to taste
2 shallots, finely diced
4 cloves garlic, smashed 
2-inch knob ginger, peeled & sliced 
1 Thai Bird's Eye chili, left whole 
2 star anise seeds 
Several black peppercorns
13.5 fl oz can unsweetened Thai coconut milk (Chaokoh)
Same amount of water as coconut milk 
¼ cup dark soy sauce, more to taste
Splash of Vietnamese fish sauce to taste 
Coriander & spring onion to garnish

Directions: 

Find a big pot to accommodate all the ingredients for braising. 
Place it over high heat and drizzle with enough oil to fry the 
aromatics and caramelize the sugar. When oil is hot, add shallot, 
garlic, ginger, chili and star anise seeds and toss until fragrant. 
Drizzle sugar over the aromatics and toss until shallots have turned 
golden. Stir in coconut milk, water and soy sauce. If I'm cooking 
outdoors, then the fish sauce goes in at this point, but if I'm 
cooking indoors, then I hold off on the fish sauce until the end so 
that it doesn't perfume the entire house. Add the fried pork belly, 
eggs and tofu into the sauce and slow simmer for a couple hours. 
When pork is tender, taste the sauce and adjust seasoning. 
You can add more water to adjust consistency or braise the pork longer.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2758055687_a66ba661f3.jpg​


----------



## Cam1

I make White Pizza a lot, it's amazing.

Just need a pizza crust, alfredo sauce, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, garlic, olive oil, oregano, and pepper. 

1. Spread the Alfredo Sauce on the Pizza
2. Sprinkle with Mozzarella, but not too much
3. Slice or dice the tomatoes and spread them out on the pizza
4. Mince up the garlic and put it on (or use powder)
5. Add some pepper, oregano, and black pepper to your liking
6. Pour/drizzle olive oil
7. Bake it at 450 for 7-10 minutes


----------



## Myluckystar

papaSmurf said:


> Chocolate Peanut Butter Cake! It's not for the faint of heart, but is nevertheless crazy delicious: http://smittenkitchen.com/2008/08/chocolate-peanut-butter-cake/


Ugh. Yummy.


----------



## PitaMe

*Low Calorie Butternut Squash Soup*

*It's awesome on chilly fall days*

(1) 3 pound butternut squash: peeled, seeded, and cut into 1 inch cubes
3 Tbsp. extra virgin olive oil
salt (to taste)
pepper (to taste)
1 Tsp. butter
1 large yellow onion (diced)
1 Tbsp. fresh chopped sage, or 1-2 tsp. dried sage
6 cups chicken broth
grated cheese of your choice (I like Parmesan or sharp cheddar)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. In a large bowl toss together cubed squash, 2 Tbsp. olive oil, salt and pepper. Place the squash in a baking sheet and roast in oven for 15 minutes or until they are carmelized. Set aside.

In a large stockpot, heat the butter and remaining olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and sage, and saute stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are translucent and tender, about ten minutes. Add the squash, broth, and remaining salt, and bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove from heat. Using a blender or food processor, blend the soup until smooth. Top with your favorite grated cheese.

*I sometimes put croutons in this when serving too*

122 calories
9.2 grams of fat
Makes about 6 servings


----------



## thebadshepard

.


----------



## thebadshepard

burek (from balkans)

Savory fillings baked in a thin pastry dough are popular throughout southeastern Europe, a legacy of the Ottoman Empire. They go by a variety of names - _börek, bourek, böreği, bouréki_. The Bosnian version, _burek_, is an easy ground beef meat pie rolled up into a snail-like form.
_Image  by Wikipedia: Nikola Škorić_

_4 to 6 servings_
*Ingredients*

*Pastry*

Flour -- 2 cups
Warm water -- 1/2 cup
Melted butter or olive oil -- 1/4 cup
Egg, beaten -- 1
Salt -- 1 teaspoon
*Meat Filling*

Ground beef -- 1 1/2 pounds
Onions, minced -- 3
Eggs, beaten -- 2
Paprika -- 2 tablespoons
Salt and pepper -- to season
Melted butter or olive oil -- 1/2 cup
*Method*


In a large bowl, use a wooden spoon to mix together the flour, warm water, melted butter or olive oil, egg and salt until it comes together in a doughy mass. Add more water, a tablespoon at a time, as needed to bring the ingredients together.
Remove the dough to a floured work surface and knead until smooth and pliable. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside to rest for at least 30 minutes.
Preheat oven to 375°F. Mix together the ground beef, onions, eggs, paprika, salt and pepper in a large bowl until smooth and set aside.
Remove the rested dough to a lightly floured work surface and roll out into a large rectangle. Place floured fists underneath the dough and gently pull sections of the dough out to form a very thin rectangle about 2 feet by 3 feet (60 cm x 90 cm). Take care not to tear holes in the dough. If you do, pinch them together. Let the dough rest for 10 minutes or so to dry out a little.
Brush the pastry dough all over with melted butter or olive oil. Place a row of the meat filling along the longer edge of the rolled out pastry dough, leaving a 1-inch border. Bring the bottom of the pastry up over the meat filling and roll it up into a long sausage-shaped roll.
Lay one end of the roll onto the middle of a greased baking pan. Carefully wrap the remainder of the pastry roll around itself to form a snail-shaped pie in the middle of the baking pan. Brush the top of the pastry with melted butter or olive oil.
Place in the oven and bake for 35 to 45 minutes, or until cooked through and golden-brown. Cut into wedges and serve with a large dollop of good yogurt.
*Variations*


You can use commercially produced filo dough if you are intimidated by making your own. Use single sheets to make single servings.
Substitute 1/2 pound ground veal or 1/2 pound grated potatoes for 1/2 pound of the ground beef.
*Sirnica (Cheese burek)*: Pronounced "SEER-nit-sah." For the filling, use a mixture of feta (1 pound) and ricotta (1/2 pound) cheese, 2 eggs and pepper.
*Zeljanica (Spinach and cheese burek)*: Pronounced "zel-YAH-nit-sah." For the filling use 2 pounds of frozen spinach, 1/2 pound feta cheese, 2 eggs, salt and pepper. Thaw the spinach and squeeze it dry before mixing with the remaining ingredients. Or try using chopped sorrel in place of some of the spinach.
A few tablespoons of chopped dill or parsley can add nice flavor to your burek.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

*















Tofu Chocolate Pudding*

This dessert is great for those of you who are avoiding dairy/cream in your diet.  I love it! I make it all the time.

You will need:

About 100g (or more!) of dark chocolate or milk chocolate chips/bar 
1/2 cup of warm soy milk, almond milk, or plain cow milk
10 oz packet of silken tofu
1 tsp of vanilla extract

Directions:

*1. Strain water and remove silken tofu from packet.* Wrap tofu in sheets of paper towel and leave on a plate so that it will absorb excess water. Try to get as much water out as possible.
*2. Melt chocolate slowly over low heat in the microwave or on the stove.* Stir regularly to avoid burning. 
*3. Combine all ingredients in a food processor/blender and blend well until smooth and thick.*
*4. Place in individual ramekins or bowls, chill for a few hours, then serve and enjoy!* You can get creative and add shaved chocolate, almond pieces, coconut pieces, or maybe raspberry or sliced strawberries on top. The texture of blended silken tofu is very much like pudding and tofu itself soaks up pretty much any flavor you add to it so this recipe definitely won't disappoint! 

Serves 4


----------



## Amocholes

"Amish" potato salad

6 medium white potatoes with skin
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrots
1 teaspoon celery seed
4 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and chopped

2 eggs, beaten
3/4 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon prepared yellow mustard
3 tablespoons butter
1 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing

Directions

1. Place the potatoes into a large pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 20 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.

2. While the potatoes are cooking, whisk together 2 eggs, sugar, cornstarch, and salt in a saucepan. Stir in the vinegar, milk, and mustard. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until thickened, about 10 minutes. Remove from heat, and stir in the butter. Refrigerate until cool, then stir in the mayonnaise.

3. Peel the potatoes if desired, and cut into medium dice. Place in a large bowl, and toss with the onion, celery, carrots, celery seed and hard-cooked eggs. Gently fold in the dressing. Refrigerate until serving. I personally like this to sit for at least a day before serving to let the flavors blend, but you may serve it as soon as it is chilled.


----------



## WineKitty

It's been a long time since I posted in this thread and I am glad to see it's still alive and well!!!!!!!

Roasted Portobella Mushroom and Red Pepper Sandwich

Bread of choice
Swiss cheese
Rosemary Aioli
tomato slice
spinach
Portobella mushroom caps
1 red bell pepper
half an onion, sliced
Balsamic Vinegar
Olive oil
Sea Salt
Pepper, freshly Ground
Garlic powder

Wash mushroom caps removing step and gills. 

Mix 2 tbsp of a GOOD olive oil, 2 tsp (or to taste, I like more) of Balsamic vinegar, a bit of salt and pepper both freshly ground, and a good pinch of garlic powder. Pour into caps. Reserve just a bit.

On flat oven pan, spray with oil put slices of red cleaned pepper and sliced onion with the remainder of the oil/vinegar mix into a very hot oven. 450 or 475. Roast for 15 minutes. Add mushroom caps roasting 10 minutes more keeping your eye on the onions so they brown but do not blacken. Remove from oven.

Use bread of your choice but I prefer whole grain. However this works very well on ciabatta bread. Toast bread in oven or toaster oven adding swiss cheese on each slice at the last minute to just barely melt on to bread. Remove from toaster. Spread Rosemary Aioli on bread and add fresh spinach leaves, fresh tomato slices, roasted red pepper, onions and mushroom.

Rosemary Aioli is easy to make. 3/4 cups mayo, 3 finely chopped roasted garlic cloves (or garlic powder added to taste), 1 tbsp finely chopped fresh rosemary, 1 tbsp lemon juice, 1 tbsp balsamic vinegar, freshly cracked pepper to taste, and 2 tsp dijon mustard. Mix all ingredients and refrigerate for a while to let flavors develop and blend.

This takes a bit of effort to make but the result is a gourmet, restaurant quality sandwich.


----------



## PickleNose

Easy chili/stew/whateveritis

1 can of Campbell's chunky beefy stuff (actually tastier than it sounds)

1 can of Stagg chili mix (Or any canned chili mix, I guess)

2 tablespoons of olive oil

Half a red onion. Chopped

Green peppers (I don't have any so I'm sad)

A good scoop or two of any kind of rice

Assorted spices. I like to put curry powder, chipotle seasoning, a bunch of assorted green spices and a bunch of chili powder. Basically, just season to taste. Chili is so easy because you can put just about anything in it and it'll just taste better. 

A couple of basic steps that people probably don't need to be told....

1. Saute your chopped onions in olive oil for a couple of minutes. You can't do this wrong, really. These are the best onions, IMO.

2. Slowly stir in all your other stuff, adding water as necessary.

You can spend a lot more time and money and not end up with results that taste much better than this.


----------



## Isabelle50

I've decided to increase the veggie factor in my life, so as motivation I will post recipes as reviews as I try them.... First, a simple one.

Broccoli with Peanut Dipping Sauce
- 1 large bunch broccoli
- 1 cup good peanut butter
- 3-4 tbsp light honey
- 1 cup hot water
- 2-3 tbsp soy or tamari sauce
- 1.5 tsp crushed garlic
- 2 tsp cider vinegar
- 3-4 tbsp cilantro
- salt and cayenne to taste

Steam the broccoli until tender. Combine peanut butter, honey and hot water in bowl, whisk until well combined. Stir in remaining ingredients. Bam... done.

It was delicious and pretty light when you dip the broccoli instead of drizzling it over. Definitely becoming a staple.


----------



## BlueRubberDonkeyTacos

Cucumber Ginger dip for Seafood.

Grind /grate 1 half cucumber to 1 tablespoon ginger. for 2 servings. 

Use as glaze or dip.

Talk to your guests in a Caribbean accent.

Enjoy.

Serve your guests


----------



## typemismatch

Rice Krispies and Milk:

1. Take a medium sized bowl. Now here we already have a problem because medium is clearly a relative term. But I can't think how else to describe it. So you will just have to work that one out for yourself.

2. Pour out 348 rice krispies into the bowl.

3. Pour into the bowl some milk, such that the top layer of rice krispies are only one eighth submerged in the milk.


----------



## Donness

As a poor staving college kid years ago I perfected the Ramen dinner, here is my favorite one.

1 Package Oriental flavor Ramen
1 Tbs chunky peanut butter
1 Tbs cooking oil
half-handful bean sprouts.
1 egg
chopped white onion

Cook the ramen in a wok with water until its done, drain the water, remove the ramen and put it aside. Add 1Tbs oil in the wok and heat it up. Add the egg and scramble it. Add the white onion and sprouts, cook for 5 mins. Add the Ramen back and mix it up and add the peanut butter and 1/2 of the seasoning packet. Cook till its mixed.


----------



## Isabelle50

*Greek Salad*
- 5 cloves garlic
- 2.5 tsp dried tarragon
- 2.5 tsp dried oregano
- 1.5 tbsp dried basil
- 2 tsp salt
- 1 cup red wine vinegar
- 2.5 cups olive oil
- Salad fixings: Romaine or spinach, diced red pepper, cucumber, olives, feta

Combine salad fixings in one bowl, everything else in a jar... shake said jar. Done!

* Note: this makes an _obscene_ amount of dressing. Although delicious you will be eating this salad noon and night for 2 weeks.... halve it. Or even quarter.

Verdict... Extra delicious, going in the rotation.


----------



## PitaMe

*Chocolate/Peanut Butter Fudge*

3 cups of sugar
2 heaping tablespoons of cocoa
1 1/3 cups of milk
teaspoon of vanilla
1 stick of butter
2 tablespoons of peanut butter

Stir together the sugar, cocoa, milk, vanilla in a pot and put on medium heat. Wait until it starts to boil, then start constantly stirring the mixture. Boil for about 5-7 minutes (you will know its done when after dropping some of the mixture into a cup of cold water it takes the shape of a hersheys kiss). Take off heat, and mix in butter and peanut butter. Place in pan and let harden (takes about two minutes).


----------



## PitaMe

*Nut Cups*


For the dough:
2 cups of butter
(2) 8 oz. cream cheese
5 cups of flour
-Melt together the butter and cream cheese, then add in the flour. Use hands to make sure its mixed evenly. Roll the dough up into the size of marbles and place in tiny muffin pans. (This recipe makes tons of cookies)Use thumbs to push the dough mixture up around the sides of the muffin tins and make a space in middle for the filling.

For the filling:
2 beaten eggs
1 1/2 cups of brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon of salt
2 tablespoons of melted butter
1 teaspoon of vanilla
2 cups of chopped pecans
-Mix all ingredients together, use spoon to fill the dough about half way full with nut filling. Sprinkle a little sugar on top of each cookie. Bake at 375 degrees for about 15 minutes, or until the cookie is a light brown around the edges.

*I also make these using apricot, cherry or pineapple preserves instead of the pecans. They're all good.*


----------



## PickleNose

I just had this about an hour ago.....
Couldn't be much easier to make. It REALLY helps if you have a nonstick skillet though. 
*
Portabello Mushroom burger*
*
------------------
Stuff you need...*

1. Large portabello mushroom caps (You'll generally have to trim off whatever is left of the stem or else it won't lay flat enough on the pan to fry)

2. Seasonings. I used plain black pepper and Kikoman soy sauce

3. Oil (I always use olive oil because I'm too cheap and too broke to buy more than one type and olive oil is my favorite)

4. Some sort of bread product. I just used plain white bread because that was all I had but it only improves it (obviously) if you have real buns of some kind.

5. Onion slices

6. Lettuce and tomato 
*
How you do it...*

1. Pretty simple. Just oil your pan, heat it up and fry the mushrooms until you reckon they're done. Sprinkle your seasonings on whenever you want. Use a generous amount of soy sauce if you (like me) love the stuff. Portabello has amazing flavor synergy with soy sauce.

2. Make your burger and put whatever you want on it

These things are seriously delicious. I'm not even a vegetarian and I could eat them every day.


----------



## Amity

http://www.marthastewart.com/344840/soft-and-chewy-chocolate-chip-cookies

This is the only recipe for cookies I use. They are amazing.

To make them vegan:

Replace the butter with margarine
Replace each egg with 1/4 cup applesauce and 1/2 tsp of baking powder
Cook at 300 degrees for 20-25 minutes

Any other vegans on here? What are your favourite vegan recipes? I need some!


----------



## James1311

Something I like is Salmon cooked in cider with tagliatelle pasta. It seems to work best cooked in a frying pan you can add onions and whatever vegitables you like.


----------



## Arghhh02

Ingredients

2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature, plus more for greasing the pan
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest
2/3 cup granulated sugar, plus up to 1 tablespoon for topping the muffins, if desired
2 large eggs, at room temperature
4 teaspoons poppy seeds
1/2 cup milk

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly brush a 12-cup muffin tin with butter and set aside. Sift the flour, baking powder, and salt into a medium bowl and set aside.

In a standing mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or with an electric hand-held mixer in a large bowl, cream the butter, zest, and 2/3 cup sugar until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Remove the bowl from the mixer. Stir in the poppy seeds.

Fold the flour in 3 parts into the butter mixture, alternating with the milk in 2 parts, until just combined. Take care not to overmix the batter. Divide the batter evenly into the muffin tin and sprinkle the tops with sugar. Bake until golden brown, about 25 minutes. Cool muffins in the pan on a rack. Serve warm.

Cook's Note: Poppy seeds can go rancid easily and should be stored in the refrigerator or freezer.


----------



## Gloomlight

Amity said:


> Any other vegans on here? What are your favourite vegan recipes? I need some!


*waves* I am, some of my favorite recipes are from the Post-Punk Kitchen website. I made the pumpkin muffin recipe from there a few days ago with coconut oil instead of vegetable and they were perfect.  If you are cool with using vital wheat gluten then I recommend the chickpea cutlet recipe, they're a great replacement for chicken in certain dishes.


----------



## cosmicslop

This Deep Dish Cookie for One recipe is currently one of my favorite things because it's easy and quick to make

I double the recipe and make it in my big soup mug. The cooking time I use is around 70 seconds.


----------



## meghasharma

can u people please post some vegetarian easy to make recipes


----------



## Barette

ChampagneYear said:


> This Deep Dish Cookie for One recipe is currently one of my favorite things because it's easy and quick to make
> 
> I double the recipe and make it in my big soup mug. The cooking time I use is around 70 seconds.


Oh my god, thank you for linking that. I was just about to add the chocolate chips when I realized I used them all like, 4 months ago, but I still am eating it sans chips. Super good.


----------



## tbyrfan

My favorite dish to make for breakfast. :yes

*Apple Dutch Baby Pancakes*
Time: about 45 minutes
Serves 8

Ingredients:
6 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup flour
3 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
2 tbsp. brown sugar
1/4 cup butter
2 apples, peeled and thinly sliced

Instructions:
1. Preheat oven to 425° and place a rack in the center of the oven.
2. Mix together the eggs, milk, flour, sugar, vanilla extract, and salt.
3. Combine the ground cinnamon and brown sugar in a small bowl and set aside.
4. Place the butter in a 13 x 9-inch baking pan and place it in the oven until it melts.
5. Add the apple slices to the pan and return to the oven until the butter sizzles; do not let the apples brown. (about 8 minutes)
6. Pour the batter over the apples and sprinkle with the cinnamon-brown sugar mixture. Bake on the center rack of the oven until puffed and brown (about 20 minutes). Serve immediately.

Per Serving: 235 calories, 8g protein, 27g carbohydrates, 11g fat (5g saturated fat), 178mg cholesterol, 206mg sodium, 1g fiber


----------



## blackangel

*Golden Vanilla Cupcakes (Vegan)*

 <3


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Nutella mug cake

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/5-minute-nutella-mug-cake?s=mobile:boogie


----------



## shadowgrl

typemismatch said:


> Rice Krispies and Milk:
> 
> 1. Take a medium sized bowl. Now here we already have a problem because medium is clearly a relative term. But I can't think how else to describe it. So you will just have to work that one out for yourself.
> 
> 2. Pour out 348 rice krispies into the bowl.
> 
> 3. Pour into the bowl some milk, such that the top layer of rice krispies are only one eighth submerged in the milk.


lol beautiful


----------



## shadowgrl

*pizza*

3 cups flour
2 tsp yeast
2 tsp coarse salt
3 tblspn olive oil
appr 1cup water

mix flour, salt, yeast in food processor, gradually adding oil and water until dough forms a slightly sticky ball. turn into an olive oil coated bowl and let sit 1-2 hours, or until doubled in size.

then, preheat oven to 500. separate dough into 2 balls. roll each one out onto a lightly floured surface until thin, round and flat, then transfer onto oiled or floured (i prefer floured) pizza pans. then add your toppings. my favourite simple topping is tomato puree (better flavor than sauce), mozzarella, a little fresh garlic, and some oregano and basil. cook for about 10 min or until cheese is melted.


----------



## Pandemic

I invented an awesome dish.

Step1:
1 Onion
5 Cloves of garlic
Half a chilli
1 Lime
1 Lemon
1 Capsicum 
2 Tablespoons of olive oil. 

^^ Cut into small pieces and mix all of this together (using only half of the lemon and lime, the other half is added afterwards) in a frying pan on a medium-low heat for about 20 minutes.

Step 2:
Cook brown rice- brown rice takes quite a bit longer but is much better for you and tastes amazing. 

Step 3:
Mix cooked brown rice and contents of frying pan together, add lemon and lime juice, enjoy the nutritious awesomeness.


----------



## Tui

Oo something to add flavour to that brown rice I got to improve my diet. Awesome/10


----------



## Screenaddict

Pandemic said:


> I invented an awesome dish.
> 
> Step1:
> 1 Onion
> 5 Cloves of garlic
> Half a chilli
> 1 Lime
> 1 Lemon
> 1 Capsicum
> 2 Tablespoons of olive oil.
> 
> ^^ Cut into small pieces and mix all of this together (using only half of the lemon and lime, the other half is added afterwards) in a frying pan on a medium-low heat for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Step 2:
> Cook brown rice- brown rice takes quite a bit longer but is much better for you and tastes amazing.
> 
> Step 3:
> Mix cooked brown rice and contents of frying pan together, add lemon and lime juice, enjoy the nutritious awesomeness.


That sounds really nice  what do you call it?


----------



## Pandemic

Screenaddict said:


> That sounds really nice  what do you call it?


I love the idea that I get to name a dish. I'm going to give some serious thought to this decision. The first name I came up with will expose my secret identity =( It was really cool too.

Try it! Dooooo it! And then come back and tell me more about how amazing my culinary skills are =)


----------



## Tui

Pandemic said:


> I love the idea that I get to name a dish. I'm going to give some serious thought to this decision. The first name I came up with will expose my secret identity =( It was really cool too.
> 
> Try it! Dooooo it! And then come back and tell me more about how amazing my culinary skills are =)


I made it last night and it was very scrumptious  Your culinary skills rock:clap


----------



## Pandemic

Tui said:


> I made it last night and it was very scrumptious  Your culinary skills rock:clap


Yay! I'm glad you liked it =) I am eating some right now.


----------



## Pandemic

I have another one for people who like steak. (I was a vegetarian for 15 years but decided to eat meat recently and this is amazing but the steak has to be good quality or it doesn't matter what you do to it, it will still suck. 

2 Steaks of some kind
2 Cloves of garlic
1/2 cup Honey-soy marinade
1 teaspoon of steak seasoning salt
1/2 lemon
1/2 lime
1-2 Tablespoon of wholegrain mustard.

Make a marinade with all of the above ingredients. Ensure that the marinade completely covers the steak and leave it to sit in the fridge for at least two hours, but it's best to leave it overnight.

When steak has finished marinating;
Preheat oven to 180 C and heat a table spoon of olive oil in a frying pan. When frying pan is hot, sear the steak on each side for 2-3 minutes (longer for a thicker steak). After frying place in over with the remainder of the marinade for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes Keep checking ever couple of minutes or so until the steak is cooked to your preference. 

The mixture of marinade and drippings can be made into a delicious gravy if your having mashed potatoes as well. 
This meal is deadly but so so yummy.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

This is my favourite drink for when your on the go! 

Cinnamon Milk

- Cup of milk (works best with Skim Milk)
- CINNAMON!

Enjoy!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

MrFunnyPants said:


> This is my favourite drink for when your on the go!
> 
> Cinnamon Milk
> 
> - Cup of milk (works best with Skim Milk)
> - CINNAMON!
> 
> Enjoy!


I do this too  Hot/Cold


----------



## DaddyTotofski

god, i'm i gonna get fat with all these fine recipes. 

i got one for all SASers. i know it sounds quite weird at first, and honestly, the smell can be quite disgusting from afar, but its really amazing.

i use this special sauce with either dumplings or an Asian "pasta". its really simple:

for the pasta, just get some Asian, Japanese like noodles. can be any type that goes well with shrimp and fresh pineapple. 

ok, now guess what comes up next....

MCDONALDS! 

no, shrimps. cook the shrimps in a wok covered in butter. 

when the pasta is cooked, put some pesto on it and make sure it copulates with the noodles. yes, i did use the word copulate. don't you feel its an appropriate term when two foods mix very well together? 

on the shrimps, you must use Moroccan spices while they're still cooking. 

then, mix the shrimps/spices and the pasta/pesto when all is cooked and ready. add a few bits of Pineapple, a little Moroccan spices on the entire dish. and voila. 

seriously, i know it must sound all weird. but at least try it. i'm a very spontaneous cook, so when an idea comes to mind, i must try it. this one, was really good

i gotta couple more  

bon appetit!


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

All of these look delicous


----------



## sxr

Hi, I'm new because I am looking for reasons to why I have thyroid cancer after taking seroquel XR for 8 years, it may or may not be related. Has anyone else got cancer after years on an antipsychotic or antidepressant? Please see my new thread for my details so far.


----------



## oliviakb

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/clone-of-a-cinnabon/detail.aspx

I tried thses and they are very good!


----------



## oliviakb

these in the above post. Not sure what my fingers did to the word.


----------



## Ckg2011

Eggo Waffles:

Open freezer and get yourself 2 frozen Eggo Waffles and place them in a toaster. Activate the toaster. Once done, remove Waffles and place on a plate. Add butter and syrup. Enjoy. 

For faster results place waffles in microwave. :yes


----------



## Robot the Human

Best recipe ever, if you like soft sugar cookies. Subway used to sell them all the time. They taste better if you frost them and seal them in a container to let the moisture balance out. I've always hated hard cookies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Chocolate rise krispy buns!!!

Get lots of rice krispys then melt some chocolate then mix them together put them in bun cases and leave them in the fringe  yummmmehhhh ^_^
(u can even put cadburys minieggs on top) :yes








thennn OM NOM NOM 

Edit: ops I meant fridge not fringe. 
DISCLAIMER: Do not put chocolate rice krispy mix in ur fringe it can leave a dry chocolatey affect on ur hair ^_^


----------



## nrelax11

If you workout and need to gain weight..

16 oz of milk
2scoops of chocolate protein powder
2 tbsp peanut butter 
About 3/4 cup of grinded oats
1 banana
Blend that shiz together and make sure you workout because that 1,400 calories. You'll just get fat without exercise lol


----------



## purplebutterfly

FunkyMonkey said:


> Chocolate rise krispy buns!!!
> 
> Get lots of rice krispys then melt some chocolate then mix them together put them in bun cases and leave them in the fringe  yummmmehhhh ^_^
> (u can even put cadburys minieggs on top) :yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thennn OM NOM NOM
> 
> Edit: ops I meant fridge not fringe.
> DISCLAIMER: Do not put chocolate rice krispy mix in ur fringe it can leave a dry chocolatey affect on ur hair ^_^


I remember those :clap nice touch with the mini eggs by the way.

Along the same lines as this I don't know if anyone remembers those cornflake tarts they used to serve with school dinners? I found the recipe online and attempted, it was gooey and a taste back in time.
Here's the recipe link and a delightful picture:
http://www.littlestuff.co.uk/2010/03/school-dinners-cornflake-tart-remember/


----------



## zonebox

Egg holes:

Ingredients: 
* Bread
* Butter
* Egg

Directions:
1. Pinch a hole out of the middle of bread.
2. Spread butter on one side of bread.
3. In a skillet, on whatever temperature suits your fancy, place bread butter side down.
4. Spread butter on top half of bread.
5. Crack egg, deposit contents in the hole of the bread..
6. I don't know, flip it at some point.
7. Enjoy.. make about three or four more.










Yummy!


----------



## Moceanu




----------



## HappyFriday

Can someone please give me a simple healthy chicken recipe? I want it to be very healthy...nothing complicated.


----------



## marko delic

i wish i could cook..the only thing i know how to make is that war pasta,,with cheese and evenually gorgonzola and bacon


----------



## redstar312

HappyFriday said:


> Can someone please give me a simple healthy chicken recipe? I want it to be very healthy...nothing complicated.


Russian chicken:

1 bottle Russian salad dressing
1 packet onion soup
1 can jellied cranberries

Mix together and pour over chicken breasts. Bake until cooked. Serve with white rice.


----------



## boas

Does anyone have any cheap meal ideas for a student whose cooking ability is (to put it mildly) extremely limited? Hoping to save some money next year.


----------



## Nonsensical

boas said:


> Does anyone have any cheap meal ideas for a student whose cooking ability is (to put it mildly) extremely limited? Hoping to save some money next year.


Cheap meals "without" cooking ability?

Without being able to cook the best you could hope for is simple pasta dishes, get some noodles and a can of sauce. Ramen too of course. There's probably a lot you could do with bread like french toast.

I eat like a monk and know how to cook fairly well. Your best bet would be doing some west-mex cooking style, home made flour tortillas (super easy to make but time consuming) and well seasoned beans for filing is good and nutritious. I have tendency to make bannocks (quick bread) out of oatmeal, flour, and perhaps corn for real cheap.

This is my version of the bannock that I make in the morning :
1 cup rolled oatmeal, pulverized by hand in a small bowl
1 tsp of cooking power
2 tbsp of melted butter

Add all the ingredients into a single bowl. Add a table spoon of water at a time mixing the ingredients until you have a nice pliable ball that isn't gooey but sticks together nicely. Place on a skillet and cook the first side for 5-10 minutes it might take some practice to get it right and you might have to check it to make sure you don't burn it. Flip and cook for an additional five minutes.

There you have your morning bread, I usually spread jam on mine or eat with eggs.

You can make scottish scones using this recipe as well. Simply add brown sugar, raisins (or any other dried fruit), set the oven temp to 350 degrees, spread out onto a baking pan in circular pattern like a pizza. Cook it for 15 minutes until the top is nice and firm. Cut into slices like you would a pizza and there you have a nice snack. I use more oatmeal though, butter, and baking powder though. Just double the amounts.


----------



## boas

Nonsensical said:


> Cheap meals "without" cooking ability?
> 
> Without being able to cook the best you could hope for is simple pasta dishes, get some noodles and a can of sauce. Ramen too of course. There's probably a lot you could do with bread like french toast.
> 
> I eat like a monk and know how to cook fairly well. Your best bet would be doing some west-mex cooking style, home made flour tortillas (super easy to make but time consuming) and well seasoned beans for filing is good and nutritious. I have tendency to make bannocks (quick bread) out of oatmeal, flour, and perhaps corn for real cheap.
> 
> This is my version of the bannock that I make in the morning :
> 1 cup rolled oatmeal, pulverized by hand in a small bowl
> 1 tsp of cooking power
> 2 tbsp of melted butter
> 
> Add all the ingredients into a single bowl. Add a table spoon of water at a time mixing the ingredients until you have a nice pliable ball that isn't gooey but sticks together nicely. Place on a skillet and cook the first side for 5-10 minutes it might take some practice to get it right and you might have to check it to make sure you don't burn it. Flip and cook for an additional five minutes.
> 
> There you have your morning bread, I usually spread jam on mine or eat with eggs.
> 
> You can make scottish scones using this recipe as well. Simply add brown sugar, raisins (or any other dried fruit), set the oven temp to 350 degrees, spread out onto a baking pan in circular pattern like a pizza. Cook it for 15 minutes until the top is nice and firm. Cut into slices like you would a pizza and there you have a nice snack. I use more oatmeal though, butter, and baking powder though. Just double the amounts.


I made pasta quite a lot during my first year at university. But it became repetitive, plus I usually accompanied it with tinned tuna, which is actually quite expensive. I'm reluctant to try recipes that are _too_ elaborate, for two reasons. First, sharing a kitchen with housemates means I try to make my use of the oven quick to avoid arguments. And secondly, I'm apt to mess things up and waste the food I've bought, which drains my funds. Yeah, first world problems I guess.

Anyway, thanks for your advice!


----------



## Stelawn

I am sure i will find great recipes here. Amazing sharing!!!


----------



## Lids

My favorite recipe is a Betty Crocker recipe. It's oatmeal chocolate chip cookies with coconut in them. I love to make them and eat them.

Does anyone know of a good buttered apple cider recipe? I found one, but it was Sandra Lee, and she tends to... kill recipes I guess. So I want one that is not hers.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

This strawberry almond salad with ricotta lemon dressing is beyond amazing. It says to add arugula, but if that's too weird for you it tastes good without it too. This is more of a dessert though, but I think it would go well with chicken as a meal.

*Strawberry-Arugula Salad with Ricotta Topping*
_serves 8-10_ 4 pints strawberries, washed, hulled, and sliced into quarters
1 pint raspberries, washed and blotted dry
1-2 cups sliced almonds
1 small bunch baby arugula, sliced into thin ribbons
Kosher salt
2 lemons, zested and juiced
1 1/2 cups fresh, drained ricotta cheese
2 tablespoons sugar (or more, to taste)
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
Toss the strawberries, raspberries, almonds, and sliced arugula with a pinch of kosher salt and the zest of 1 lemon.
_For the dressing:_
In a separate bowl, mix the lemon juice and remaining lemon zest with the ricotta, sugar, and nutmeg. Taste and sweeten to taste, if necessary.
Serve the salad with the dressing on the side.


----------



## BeautifulRuin

cheap healthy meals as a college student could be:

-black beans and brown rice
-tuna casserole ( all you need is a casserole dish, egg noodles, a stick of butter, 1 egg, 1-2 cans of tuna, peas preferably frozen, 1/2 can of canned milk, and seasonings of your choice; mix this in a pot, stir and let it heat for about 2-4 minutes and then put the mixture in the dish. you want to put the oven on 350 and let it bake for about 45 minutes or when you see some brown on the top.
- homemade pepperoni rolls and maybe some corn for your side. you need pizza dough, pepperoni, sauce if you'd like, and cheese (low-fat if you'd like).
-baked chicken/fish ( i like swai fish)...veggies for your sides
-spaghetti..maybe some ground turkey if you're going the healthier route
- velveeta cheesy boxed pasta is good as well. better than hamburger helper, imo.
-salad...i like using spinach leaves sometimes.


----------



## Lids

I wish quality salmon wasn't so expensive. Salmon is sooooooo good and good for you and I have so many recipes for it. While I can and will eat the cheaper salmon, it doesn't have the same nutritional value, and it doesn't taste quite right.


----------



## Noca

This thread looks fun to write down some of the recipes I invented and post pictures :0


----------



## lisbeth

Pork belly with onions, honey and cumin. Really, really nice with roast mediterranean vegetables and roast potatoes. It takes all day but IT'S SO GOOD. The flavours are amazing. I've cooked it for my family quite a few times and they really like it.

Recipe here.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Soba Noodle Salad with Shrimp and Roasted Bell Peppers


----------



## edwardfranklin

hahahahahah lol  

i Will try it soon


----------



## belle102

lisbeth said:


> Pork belly with onions, honey and cumin. Really, really nice with roast mediterranean vegetables and roast potatoes. It takes all day but IT'S SO GOOD. The flavours are amazing. I've cooked it for my family quite a few times and they really like it.
> 
> Recipe here.


this looks amazing! I can never find pork belly with lots of fat  They usually chop off most of the fats.


----------



## lisbeth

belle102 said:


> this looks amazing! I can never find pork belly with lots of fat  They usually chop off most of the fats.


Ugh that recipe is so good. I really wanna make that again now, but not exactly practical in a student kitchen.


----------



## gunner21

lisbeth said:


> Pork belly with onions, honey and cumin. Really, really nice with roast mediterranean vegetables and roast potatoes. It takes all day but IT'S SO GOOD. The flavours are amazing. I've cooked it for my family quite a few times and they really like it.
> 
> Recipe here.


I'll pay large amounts of money to have this.


----------



## redstar312

I've been practicing making cheesecake from scratch and here is my recipe. I think I've got it to the point where it's better than store-bought, but then anything you make with your own hands is going to taste better than anything you buy in the store.



2 8oz packets cream cheese
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 can condensed milk
8 oz sour cream
2 eggs
Lime juice to taste
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 crusts
Strawberries or blueberries
Syrup, strawberry or blueberry


Put cream cheese in bowl and mix. Add two tablespoons granulated sugar and beat until smooth. Add one can condensed milk and mix until thick. Add eggs one at a team and beat thoroughly. Add sour cream, vanilla, and lime juice. Pour mixture into crust and bake at 325 degrees for 40 minutes. Once finished remove from oven, let stand for a while, and then place in fridge overnight. Immediately prior to serving, add berries and syrup.


----------



## chowfunfan




----------



## markwalters2

Some good recipes here ... http://www.pinterest.com/1mouthful/


----------



## Cam1

Been obsessed with making brownies/cookies, etc. in the microwave lately: http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug

Takes like 5 minutes


----------



## soliloquy

redstar312 said:


> I've been practicing making cheesecake from scratch and here is my recipe. I think I've got it to the point where it's better than store-bought, but then anything you make with your own hands is going to taste better than anything you buy in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 8oz packets cream cheese
> 2 tablespoons granulated sugar
> 1 can condensed milk
> 8 oz sour cream
> 2 eggs
> Lime juice to taste
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 2 crusts
> Strawberries or blueberries
> Syrup, strawberry or blueberry
> 
> 
> Put cream cheese in bowl and mix. Add two tablespoons granulated sugar and beat until smooth. Add one can condensed milk and mix until thick. Add eggs one at a team and beat thoroughly. Add sour cream, vanilla, and lime juice. Pour mixture into crust and bake at 325 degrees for 40 minutes. Once finished remove from oven, let stand for a while, and then place in fridge overnight. Immediately prior to serving, add berries and syrup.


This looks really good! Anything with sweetened condensed milk must be good! I haven't had much luck baking cheescake in the past. I may give your recipe a shot!

Not a recipe, but lately I've been adding about a teaspoon of sweet salted butter to my hot cocoa. It really adds a little something to it!


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

I make some baller mac & cheese, and since I've already shared the recipe on another site I'll be more than happy to copy and paste it here for all to enjoy. It's always been a huge hit at family get-togethers that I've brought it to. Sometimes I make it just because I'm really stoned. Goes down well either way.

3 cups elbow macaroni noodles
1 jumbo egg
16 oz Sour cream
8 oz block colby jack cheese
8 oz block monterey jack cheese
16 oz shredded mild cheddar
8 oz shredded sharp cheddar
16 oz shredded monterey jack
1/2 tsp white pepper
Black pepper as desired

Aight so here's how this pan full of deliciousness is gonna go down. First you gotta boil the macaroni noodles as the box you got them in directs you to. Be careful not to overcook them, cause it's really easy to do that with macaroni noodles. While it's cooking you might as well go ahead and cut the monterey jack and colby jack blocks in to smaller cubes... and preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Now after you've drained out the water you want to add the 16 oz of sour cream in, the egg (after you've beaten it), the white pepper, 8 oz of the shredded mild cheddar, the 16 oz shredded monterey jack and 4 oz of sharp cheddar. Make sure you wait until the noodles are cooled, or you'll end up scrambling your egg. Mix well. Spread it out in a 4 qt baking dish, or a couple of smaller baking dishes as I had to and add your cubes of monterey jack and colby jack cheese. Try to distribute them pretty evenly, or you can have some areas be cheesier than others to create the effect of having galaxies of cheese in your macaroni universe. Put it in the oven for ten minutes. Take it out and spread out the melted cubes of cheese using a fork to cover more noodles. Cover the top with the rest of your shredded mild and sharp cheddar cheese, and any extra shredded monterey jack cheese as well if you so wish to do so. Put it in the oven for about twenty more minutes.

Here's a picture. *The recipe I'm posting is a lot more than this.* On this particular occasion I needed to have two separate batches.


----------



## Kristy81

I made Chili con carne yesterday in my slow cooker! It was amazing! I don't really measure, I just throw stuff in so I'll tell you what I put inside it

Green pepper, chopped
2 cups Beef stock
2 garlic cloves, minced
1-2 small cans of tomato paste
1 big can stewed tomatoes
2 tbsp Chili powder
Half envelope Taco seasoning mix
1 tbsp sugar
2 dashes Thyme
3 cans kidney beans, drained and washed
1 pound lean ground beef

I brown my ground meat in a skillet before I put it in the slow cooker. Throw it all in once the meat is brown, then add all of the ingredients. Cover, and put the slow cooker on low and let it cook for about 5 hours. It's delightful when finished!

I added a bit more chili spice when it was finished cooking.


----------



## Kristy81

Oh I forgot! I also added 3 small cans of kernel corn and 1/2 sliced white onion


----------



## fizamalik

I have read all this recipes and thanks to all those yummy recipes I'm freaking starving.
Haha.Thanks a whole lot y'all.


----------



## aburridon

I've only recently started to cook (because I lived with my parents) and since I'm used to eating well it's only natural that I continue to eat that way. For some reason I've been dabbling in Chinese cuisine lately, for starters something that I assume everybody has had at a Chinese restaurant (or buffet): General Tso's Chicken (recipe copy-pasted from http://rasamalaysia.com/general-tsos-chicken/2/)









How it looks on my plate with coconut rice and salad.

*Ingredients: *
10 oz boneless skinless chicken meat (thigh or breast), cut into bite-sized pieces 
1/2 tablespoon Shaoxing wine
Pinch of salt
1/3 cup cornstarch
Oil for deep frying
1 1/2 tablespoons oil
3 slices peeled ginger, finely minced
1 clove garlic, finely minced
4-5 dried red chiles, rinsed and deseeded
2 stalks scallion, white-part only, cut into 1-inch lengths
*Sauce:*
2 1/2 - 3 tablespoons Chinese rice vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 tablespoon dark soy sauce
1 teaspoon Hoisin sauce
1/4 cup water
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 tablespoon Shaoxing Wine
1 scant tablespoon corn starch
*Method:*
Marinate the chicken meat with the Shaoxing wine and salt for 15 minutes. Mix all the ingredients for the Sauce in a small bowl. Set aside.
Coat the chicken generously with the 1/3 cup cornstarch. Heat up the oil for deep-frying. Deep fry the chicken until they turn light brown. Dish out with a strainer, draining the excess oil by laying the chicken on a dish lined with paper towels.
Heat up a wok with 1 1/2 tablespoons oil. Add the minced ginger, garlic, and dried chilies into the wok, stir-fry until you smell the spicy aroma of the chilies. Pour the sauce into the wok. When the sauce boils and thickens, add the chicken, stir to combine well with the sauce. Add the scallion and stir a few times, dish out and serve immediately.


----------



## myhalo123

A Rachael Ray recipe - 

"Ingredients: 

8 slices bacon 

Directions: 

Place 2 sheets of paper towel on a microwave safe plate, lay the bacon out on the paper towel not overlapping the slices. Place 2 more sheets of paper towel on top. Place in the microwave on high for 4 to 6 minutes."

It's called, "Late Night Bacon Recipe."

WOW. :blank


----------



## Colhad75

How to make a melted cheese toasted sandwich.

Two slices of bread.
Some grated cheese.
Either BBQ or tomato sauce, I prefer BBQ.

Butter one side of each slice of bread. Place grated cheese and BBQ sauce on the sandwich. Place sandwich on the toaster. You can also place some grated cheese on the hot toaster for a cheesy snack.


----------



## RiversEdge

1. Cookie dough on bottom of a pan
2. Oreo's arranged in the middle
3. Brownie batter poured over the top.
Bake until brownies are done....top with ice cream and chocolate syrup to go on over the top.
Can't remember the name of this recipe. Saw it on facebook. 
Will never eat it myself, but others love it.


----------



## dkarazhov

I'm currently trying out Gordon Ramsay's Ultimate Cookery Course (can download from the internet).

These recipes are amazing, I can't get enough of them, and anyone can cook them:

_Ginger Sponge Cake
Sea Bream with Herb and Tomato Salsa
Pork Chops with Sweet Peppers_


----------



## EccentricCat

These are a family holiday favorite. 


Jam Diagonals 

Aebleskivers Another way to make aebleskivers is to use pancake batter.


----------



## ericj

My family calls it "Power Mac":
- Elbow macaroni (or anything along these lines, like rotini or bow tie pasta).
- Nacho cheese sauce from a can (like the huge ones you can get at Costco or Sam's Club usually used for making dirty nachos).

Boil the pasta until al dente and drain. Mix in nacho cheese sauce until it has the consistency of the squeeze-packet macaroni and cheese.

Eat. Enjoy.


----------



## Noca

Home made Kettle chips, really easy to make, and taste great with my blend of spices.

Small Red Potatoes 7-8?
Extra Virgin Olive oil
Paprika
Basil
Fresh Ground Black Pepper
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder


Get a bunch of red potatoes, wash them up, slice them into thin slices.

Get a large zip lock bag, pour about 1/8 cup of Extra virgin olive oil in it, put in all 5 of the spices in generous amounts, with slightly less black pepper than the rest of them.

Toss in potato slices, seal up, shake them up until everything is coated.

Arrange single layer on baking sheet covered in tin foil, cook at 425°F for 30 minutes, or until they are brown and have bubbles coming up on some of them.


----------



## Noca

Sautéed Broccoli and Cashews. Makes a great, simple side dish.

Frozen Broccoli 3 cups
Unsalted Cashews
Organic Liquid Honey 1/8 cup
Basil
Paprika
Garlic Powder
Black Pepper
Avocado Oil (or any other healthy cooking oil)

In a medium sauce pan, heat up some oil. Add the Broccoli on medium-high heat, add the desired amount of spices given above. Cook for 4-5 minutes until the broccoli is soft.

In a blender, blend up the cashews until they are in small pieces, some will turn to dust but most will remain as crumbs. Add to broccoli, and pour honey evenly into the pan, and stir. Cook for another 3-4 minutes on medium heat, and serve.


----------



## copper

Banana Cake:

1/2 Cup of softened butter 
1 1/2 Cup Sugar
2 Large Eggs (I used carton egg whites. 1/4 cup of them equals one egg)
2 Cups flour
1/2 Tsp Salt
1/4 Tsp Baking Powder
1/2 Cup Milk(I used unsweetened Almond milk)
1/4 Tsp Vanilla
3/4 Tsp Baking Soda
3 Ripe bananas

I added a dash of clove powder, ginger, cinnamon, and nutmeg. I also added a handful of raisins to the batter. 

Cream the butter, sugar eggs, vanilla, and spices. Then combine flour with baking powder in separate bowl. Add the flour and milk to creamed mixture. I put the raisins in at this stage. Beat well. Then peel the bananas and puree them. My blender doesn't work anymore so I put the bananas in a zip lock bag and kneaded the bananas until they were pureed good. Also, put in the baking soda and knead it into the bananas. Dump pureed bananas into batter mixture and beat it in. Pour into a 9x13 pan or two round pans. Bake at 350 f for 30-40 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean when stuck into the center of the cake. 

This cake is very moist and is very good. You can also put frosting on the cake, but I don't like frosting and the cake is good enough by itself.


----------



## Bloat

I am currently unable to eat because I'm bloated since yesterday and have been having stomach pain today. Hurts like a mofo.

But here's a good recipe of mine:

one cup of rolled oats
one and a half cup of water
a handful of sunflower seeds
four crushed roasted almonds
Optional: one teaspoon of raw sugar, a few slices of banana/ apples or dried fruits
two cups Cold milk of your choice


Add the water and oats in a small pan and cook for about 5 mins, stirring occasionally. You can add optional in the last minute. When mushy, transfer into a bowl. Add nuts and seeds. Pour the milk into another smaller bowl. 

Eat this way: use your spoon and scoop some of the oatmeal and then dip into the milk bowl adding milk on the spoon. You can hot/cold combo which taste really good.


----------



## Unchained

put toast in toaster


----------



## CasketCase

Homemade General Tso’s Chicken:
For the Sauce:
•	½ teaspoon of fresh garlic
•	½ teaspoon of ginger
•	½ cup of sugar
•	¼ cup soy sauce
•	¼ cup of white vinegar
•	2 cups of chicken broth
•	2-3 scallions (chopped)
•	Broccoli
•	A half of a can of pineapple

For the Batter:
•	½ cup of soy sauce
•	2 eggs
•	1 cup of corn starch
•	Boneless, skinless chicken breasts

Directions: 

1.)	Mix all of the ingredients for the sauce in a bowl and put it off to the side.
2.)	Cut up all of the chicken into cubes or small strips.
3.)	Mix the ingredients for the batter together.
4.)	Fill a deep pan with oil and put it on medium heat.
5.)	Dip all of the cut pieces of chicken into the batter and put them in the oil until they’re cooked all the way.
6.)	Take a big pot and mix the sauce and the pieces of chicken together and put in on high heat until it starts to boil.
7.)	Take a small amount of equal parts cornstarch and COLD water, mix it together and then pour it into the pot. This will make the sauce thicker.
8.)	Serve over rice and enjoy :3


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smoothie Recipe:*

2 Bananas

1 Orange

1 Container of Fat Free Vanilla Yogurt

Hand Full of Ice

Cut up bananas and add to blender. Peel and cut up orange. Add yogurt to blender along with ice. An blend until desired thickness. Pour into glass and enjoy.


----------



## AliceAnna

*Snickers Ice Cream Cake:*
Use a brownie recipe/make a brownie mix from the box.
Spoon it into two cake tins and bake for length of time the recipe calls for for the brownies.
Get vanilla ice cream (or whatever other flavour you want) and put chopped up bits of snickers in it.
Put it in between the two brownie cakes when they are completely cooled.
Put cream at the top of the cake, I like to whip my own cream and put some icing sugar and vanilla extract to take in it. 
Then sprinkle more chopped up snickers on over the cream. I also like to grate some over it just for decoration.
Squirt caramel and chocolate sauce all over the top of that.
Freeze in the freezer for an hour.
ENJOY! It's so good.


----------



## Noca

Apple cranberry shrimp fry

Cranberries
Broccoli
Peeled,deveined, tail off, cooked shrimp
Red pepper diced
Fresh ground black pepper
Ground ginger 
Apple cider vinegar 2 tsbp
Organic maple syrup 4 tsbp
Sesame oil 1tsbp
Extra virgin olive oil or canola oil
1 shallot chopped

Take a large fry pan and heat up some extra virgin olive oil or canola oil then add broccoli (I used frozen) and the chopped shallot. Cook on medium high for about 2 minutes then add the diced red pepper and the defrosted shrimp. Add the ginger coating everything the dish, a little bit of ground black pepper.

Add the apple vider vinegar, the sesame oil and continue cooking for a total of 6 minutes. Try to keep everything in the pan in a single layer. Add cranberries, pour maple syrup into pan, stir then serve.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smoothie Recipe:*

Handful Frozen Pineapple Chunks

2 Bananas

1 Container of Yoplait Vanilla Yogurt

Taste very good.


----------



## Draconess25

Spicy Chickeny Rice Stuff Inspired By These Bowls Of Some Unidentified Golden Food In The Huts In The Desert Of One Of My Favorite Video Games

1 1/2 cup chicken broth (I prefer Swanson)
1/2 cup white Minute Rice or off brand
1/2 cup diced unpeeled potato
1/4 cup frozen diced carrots (I use frozen because it cooks faster, though if you don't mind the extra time, you can certainly dice and precook some fresh carrots)
1/4 cup fresh or frozen corn
1 tbsp butter (Nevernevernever margarine! It would ruin the whole thing!)
1/2 tsp garlic (preferably diced fresh)
1/2 tsp ginger (once again, preferably fresh, though I usually use powder)
1/2 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp cumin (THAT'S what I forgot last time! I knew I did more wrong than add extra corn and butter....)
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp red pepper or 1 small red jalapeno diced (I know a lot of people prefer green, but red fits the color scheme better)

1: Put broth, rice, potato, and carrot in an uncovered pot (never nonstick; ruins your health and, even more so, the taste) on high. Bring to a boil.

2: Turn down to medium. Add butter, onion, garlic, and other spices. Stir until butter is melted.

3: Reduce heat to low and add corn. Let simmer, stirring frequently, until desired thickness.

It'll be pretty thick anyways, but I like to keep as much juice as possible. It's almost like gravy. And after the pot is empty, you should wipe it out with bread and eat it before washing it.

I counted the nutrition facts once, but I forgot. In any case, it has less calories than you'd think, and the nutrients make up for those calories.

I also never timed it, but it doesnt feel like long. And it's hard to mess up. Though I really wish I didn't forget the cumin last time....


----------



## Ckg2011

*Smoothie Recipe:*

*Ingredients*

Pineapple Juice
Frozen Pineapple Chunks
Banana 
Blue Berries
Baby Spinach 
Ice


----------



## Draconess25

Gruel

2 cups whole milk
1/4 cup white Minute Rice
1/4 cup plain oatmeal
1/4 cup Malt-O-Meal
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp cinnamon
A dash of nutmeg
Fruit or nuts of choice

1: Mix all ingredients together in a (preferably not teflon) pot.
2: Cook on medium, stirring almost continuously, until rice is desired softness.
3: Remove from heat and add extra milk if desired.


----------



## Ckg2011

*Strawberry Milkshake Recipe:*

Ingredients.

4 Scoops of Vanilla Ice Cream.

Strawberry Syrup.

5 Strawberries Cut Up.

1/2 Cup of Milk.

Add the scoops of ice cream milk strawberry syrup and strawberries to a blender. Blend until smooth and creamy. Pour into glass and enjoy.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Legend of Zelda's Elixir Soup and a bunch of other video game inspired recipes on that same blog. I've been wanting to make the Elixir Soup one for months.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Chicken with tarragon, mushrooms and cream

This is one of my favorite dishes which I've been cooking at least once a month for years.

- Chicken breasts (with or without bones) or legs, no marinade!
- Butter
- Onion (and garlic)
- Button mushrooms (or whatever you have available), preferably fresh
- Cream
- (white wine)
- Dried tarragon (I've never tried fresh)
- Salt, pepper

Cook the chicken breasts or legs in butter until almost done. Thin breast fillets take only a few minutes while legs may take something like 15 - 20 minutes. Adjust the temperature to get a nice color. Add chopped onion, garlic and sliced mushrooms. Fry for a few minutes and add tarragon. Add the wine if you use it and then add the cream (I use about 1 - 1,5 dl for two breast fillets and 100 g of mushrooms). Cook until chicken is done and the sauce has thickened somewhat. If you use wine you may need to evaporate most of it or use more time to cook the sauce. Try to adjust the cooking time of chicken in the frying phase to the cooking time of the sauce to avoid overcooking. Season with salt and pepper and serve with brown rice.

If you're interested there is a photo in the album in my profile. I'm not much of a food photographer so be warned it may not look very appetizing.


----------



## typemismatch

Boiling an egg to just the right softness is a very tricky thing indeed. Here is my guide. (Please note this guide may contain mild peril)

1. Buy some eggs. Your local supermarket should sell them. If after having tried three supermarkets you still have no eggs then there is clearly an egg shortage, probably brought on by public panic over some kind of impending catastrophe such as nuclear war (mild peril). In this event your best course of action is to buy tinned beans and live under the stairs.

2. Having managed to buy your eggs. Now is the time to think about your saucepan. It's very rare to make sauce in a saucepan but that's what the people who invented saucepans called them. Maybe they were just big fans of sauce. Maybe they were strange. Maybe they were pressured by local gangsters who were bringing out their new sauce. I use saucepans most often to make eggs, whether scrambled, boiled or spontaneous. The size of the saucepan is important and my advice to you is this: you need a saucepan in which you could snuggly fit a crow but not a seagull. 

2. Put water in the pan, enough water to drown your hypothetical crow (lying sideways) but not enough to drown a hypothetical seagull (also lying sideways) in a hypothetical seagull sized saucepan. Heat the water to a temperature that the crow would find uncomfortable.

3. Remove two eggs from the carton. With a tape measure, measure the height and width of the egg in centimetres and multiply the two. Now divide this by pi. This gives you the length of time in minutes that you need to boil the eggs for.

4. Place your eggs in the pan. Make sure to place carefully to avoid splash back (more mild peril). Now turn the heat up bringing the water to the boil. Now boil for the time calculated in step 3.

5. Now is time to remove the eggs. Firstly turn off the heat. Now, because the water will still be very hot, use oven gloves when lifting the eggs out of the pan.

6. Eat your eggs. It's not necessary to remove the shell. In fact the shell is the best part.


----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## Farideh

Well I'm going to be nice and give you all the Chick-fil-A sauce recipe. 

1/4 cup of mayonnaise
2 tsp. yellow mustard
1 tbs. barbecue sauce
1 tsp. lemon juice
2 tbs. honey

mix the ingredients together and then you have your sauce. Tastes exactly like the real thing.


----------



## Aviatrix

Speaking of restaurant copy-cat recipes, here's one for Olive Garden's minestrone soup! One of my favorite soups to make.

http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all/copycat-olive-garden-minestrone-soup-by-todd-wilbur


----------



## Noca

Paloma M said:


> Well I'm going to be nice and give you all the Chick-fil-A sauce recipe.
> 
> 1/4 cup of mayonnaise
> 2 tsp. yellow mustard
> 1 tbs. barbecue sauce
> 1 tsp. lemon juice
> 2 tbs. honey
> 
> mix the ingredients together and then you have your sauce. Tastes exactly like the real thing.


which Bbq sauce? Bbq sauces can taste very different from one another.


----------



## Justlittleme

the recipes here are so good, man I saw so many "i'm craving" foods lol.  and then there were dinner meals too  what we're in Heaven? LOL. jk... I really liked the deep dish cookie though.  so much mac n cheese here LOL

Here's how to make *Home made Chips*:

~get atleast 5 potatoes or more depending how on many chips you want to make.

~ get some seasoned salt or regular, powdered cheese/ cheyenne pepper (I never tried that personally I just stick to salt ).

~you'll also need a pan + vegetable oil, if you don't have that you can use Olive or something else, but vegetable burns less.

~knife/peeler/grater/strainer


1. Wash all the potatoes in a sink. Grab a knife or a peeler.

2. Peel all the potatoes and wash them once more.

3. In a pan (try to use a deeper/wider type of pan) add your oil and leave it on high heat. Atleast half an inch of oil or so, you get the idea.

4. Now you can use a knife to slice the potatoes into very very thin slices of chips. After they are all cut now dry them with a rag or paper towl so there's no excess water.

5. Slowly add in one potatoe chip slice at a time
* (careful it's super hot, and if you want to put the heat to low you could).
Let them cook for about five minutes, keep watching how golden brownish they get. Once they are cooked scoop them out with the strainer or spatula into a plate/whatever covered with atleast 2 paper towels.

6. Sprinkle a bit of your seasoning on top, salt works the best for me.

7. ENJOY! 

Depending on how many people there are you can use that many potatoes.

Whenever I'm too lazy to buy chips I like making my own, it's much more safer knowing that I am not adding in a bunch of preservatives.


----------



## Ckg2011

*BBQ Sauce Chicken Breast:*

*Ingredients:*

4 Skinless Boneless Chicken Breast Halves.

1 Chopped Onion.

3/4 Cup BBQ Sauce.

3/4 Cup Honey.

1/2 Cup Ketchup.

*Directions:*

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a medium bowl combine bbq sauce, honey and ketchup along with the chopped onion. Mix Well. Place chicken breast in a 9 x 13 inch baking dish and pour in the sauce and cover the chicken.

Cover the chicken with foil, bake at 400 degrees for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Or until juices run. Enjoy.


----------



## cosmicslop

Does this count as a recipe? I love making this.


----------



## Randomguy555

http://whatthe****shouldimakefordinner.com/index.php

Replace **** with the appropriate expletive and enjoy!


----------



## Nms563

I can't cook for **** but one of my friends from culinary school taught me an easy recipe. I'm sure people who have gone to school for cooking have heard of this, but it's called "Puppy Chow". All you need is rice cereal, peanut butter, semi-sweet chocolate chips, and confectioners sugar. Awesome way to put on weight for the summer.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/puppy-chow/


----------



## Lorenientha

copper said:


> Banana Cake:
> 
> 1/2 Cup of softened butter
> 1 1/2 Cup Sugar
> 2 Large Eggs (I used carton egg whites. 1/4 cup of them equals one egg)
> 2 Cups flour
> 1/2 Tsp Salt
> 1/4 Tsp Baking Powder
> 1/2 Cup Milk(I used unsweetened Almond milk)
> 1/4 Tsp Vanilla
> 3/4 Tsp Baking Soda
> 3 Ripe bananas
> 
> I added a dash of clove powder, ginger, cinnamon, and nutmeg. I also added a handful of raisins to the batter.
> 
> Cream the butter, sugar eggs, vanilla, and spices. Then combine flour with baking powder in separate bowl. Add the flour and milk to creamed mixture. I put the raisins in at this stage. Beat well. Then peel the bananas and puree them. My blender doesn't work anymore so I put the bananas in a zip lock bag and kneaded the bananas until they were pureed good. Also, put in the baking soda and knead it into the bananas. Dump pureed bananas into batter mixture and beat it in. Pour into a 9x13 pan or two round pans. Bake at 350 f for 30-40 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean when stuck into the center of the cake.
> 
> This cake is very moist and is very good. You can also put frosting on the cake, but I don't like frosting and the cake is good enough by itself.


Sounds pretty cool. Can I swirl peanut butter into it?


----------



## starryeyed00

*Tomato, Chilli & Tuna Spaghetti*

Sounds boring but actually really tasty (and easy!)

350g spaghetti
1 small red onion or ½ a medium one
500g fresh tomatoes
2 tbsp olive oil
1 red chilli
140g tin tuna in brine, drained

Cook the spaghetti in plenty of boiling water according to pack instructions. Meanwhile, finely chop the onion and tomatoes and put in a large pan with the oil. Halve, deseed and finely chop the chilli, then add to the pan. Gently heat through for a few mins, stirring well.
Drain the pasta and add to the sauce, then break up the tuna and add to the pan. Season if you like, then toss well and serve.


----------



## starryeyed00

*Leek & herb stuffed jackets*

Another easy but seriously yummy recipe

2 leeks, sliced
4 baking potatoes, pricked with a fork
150g tub garlic and herb soft cheese
1 egg, beaten

Heat oven to 220C/fan 200C/gas 7. Place the leeks in a microwaveable bowl with a splash of water, then microwave for 3 mins on High. Set aside. Microwave the potatoes for 10-15 mins on High, turning halfway through cooking. Leave until cool enough to handle, then cut in half lengthways and carefully scoop out the middle into the bowl with the leeks, keeping the potato skin intact.
Mash the leek and potato with the soft cheese, egg and parsley, then spoon back into the potato skins. Place on a baking sheet, then bake for 15 mins until the filling is golden brown and piping hot, and the skins have crisped up.


----------



## MariLushi

Nms563 said:


> I can't cook for **** but one of my friends from culinary school taught me an easy recipe. I'm sure people who have gone to school for cooking have heard of this, but it's called "Puppy Chow". All you need is rice cereal, peanut butter, semi-sweet chocolate chips, and confectioners sugar. Awesome way to put on weight for the summer.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/puppy-chow/


I've never heard of it in school its way too American lol , but I've been making some recipes from that side including that one lol it was ok


----------



## Unknown0001

~Jalapeno Tuna Melt~ *Ingredients : one large tuna can(or two small ones) drained, half a jalapeno chopped(more or less, depending on how spicy you like it), 1/2 of a small onion finely chopped, 1 tablespoon (more or less depending how much you like mayo) of mayo, 1/2 a teaspoon of prepared yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish1/2 a teaspoon , and 1/3 or less a cup of grated cheddar cheese . Mix all the ingredients and put on bread(tastes great with toast) and grill it.


----------



## Nicole G

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/broccoli-cauliflower-casserole/detail.aspx

Instead of the croutons I sprinkled panko bread crumbs over it.


----------



## Brisby

*Deep-dish Chocolate Chip Cookie for One*

One of my favorites because it's quick, simple, and pretty tasty. I haven't bothered with the organic stuff. Sugar, salt, cake flour, baking soda, chocolate, butter - that's all you really need to know and have on hand. 

From: http://www.healthyfoodforliving.com/deep-dish-chocolate-chip-cookie-for-one/

*Ingredients (1 serving)*

1 Tbsp unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2 Tbsp unrefined granulated sugar, such as evaporated cane juice
1/2 Tbsp packed light brown sugar
1 Tbsp beaten egg, preferably organic (cover & chill remaining beaten egg for tomorrow's cookie cup&#8230; you will be making another one!)
tiny splash pure vanilla extract
2 1/2 Tbsp whole wheat pastry flour (can substitute with 3:1 of cake flour and all purpose flour)
1/8 tsp baking soda
tiny pinch salt
heaping 1 Tbsp grain-sweetened chocolate chips, such as Sunspire

*Instructions*

In a small ramekin or microwavable cup, combine softened butter and both sugars; stir well with a spoon. Stir in beaten egg and vanilla extract. Stir in flour, baking soda, and salt just until combined. Stir in chocolate chips.
Microwave on high for 35-40 seconds. Let cookie rest at room temperature for about 10 seconds before devouring.


----------



## Schmosby

I was just about to start a recipe thread myself, I'm surprised it's so quiet here, I guess most SA sufferers are you and still live with their parents.


----------



## SummerRae

who wants to make a recipe together? :hide


----------



## The Hoffa

Dinner Deluxe​
*Ingredients:

*Whole milk
Italian blend shredded cheese
Any pasta
Turkey breast tenderloin
Worcestershire sauce
Ketchup
Original flavor Kraft BBQ sauce
Sticky Fingers Carolina Classic BBQ sauce
Flour
Olive oil
Silverqueen corn on the cob

Take a roasting pan and line it with aluminum foil. Fold the insides up to form a wall, thus preventing juices from escaping.

Take Worcestershire and dump the bottle into your tray. Squeeze in some ketchup and a half bottle of Original flavor Kraft BBQ sauce. Stir until thoroughly mixed.

Take some olive oil and smother the turkey breast tenderloins with your hands. Put some meat tenderizer seasoning and black pepper on one side of the tenderloin. Place in the roasting pan and let sit until your oven heats up.

Pre-heat oven to 350F. Place tray inside oven and let cook for 15 minutes before turning them over. Then cook another 15 minutes. At the 30 minute mark, take the tray out and smother on the Sticky Fingers Carolina Classic BBQ sauce. Place back into oven for another 3-5 minutes. Take out and serve immediately.

Make the corn on the cob however you want. I just boil it and serve it with butter on the table.

Your pasta is going to be the second best part of this dinner. You want to make a roux as your sauce. Boil about 1-2 pounds of pasta. In a separate pot, pour a cup of flower, 1 cup of milk, some olive oil and your cheese and cook on a low heat while stirring until soupy.

While it is cooking, add butter and milk to maintain a slightly thick consistency. It will continuously dry out while cooking, but that is okay. When it starts to get too thick, add more butter and more milk to keep that slightly thick consistency. Add in some ragu sauce, preferrably garlic and parmesian blended. When the pasta is done, mix it together and serve immediately.

This meal requires good timing on your part to accomplish well. When it's all done, serve and prepare your face for an orgasmic night.


----------



## Nilufar

Well, so I have a great dish to cook, too, that saved me when I was a vegetarian low-budget student. It's called KOSHARY, Egyptian national dish with some Indian origins. 
Not being Egyptian, I may cook it differently from the Egyptian traditional cuisine, so feel free to correct me 

So, you will need a cup of lentils, a cup of rice, a cup of pasta (the smaller the better ^^), one onion, tomato sauce and handful of chickpeas..

Cook the lentils, rice, pasta and chickpeas.. mix lentils and rice together.. put pasta on the top. Now cut the onion and fry it on a pan. Put the fried onion on the top of all and add the tomato sauce. Eat it with the chickpeas.

Easy as that


----------



## typemismatch

*Roasted Pig*

Ingredients:
Pig

Instructions:
Kill Pig
Put Pig On Fire
Eat Pig


----------



## Barette

*Vegetable Chili. SUUUUUPER good* I just winged it but I'll do my best to recipe-ize it

*Ingredients*

-1 big can of diced tomatoes (or you can use fresh tomatoes, maybe like 6/8, dice half and puree half).
-1 can of unsalted black beans
-1/2 can unsalted chickpeas (or can use a smaller amount of more beans, but I only ever eat chickpeas and black beans out of habit--kidney beans would be great too).
-1 medium-ish carrot.
-2 small onions (red or yellow, or white too if that's your thing--red would be awesome)
-like 2 stalks celery
-1 small red bell pepper
-like a cup/cup and a half of chopped mushrooms (I use cremini, high in selenium)
-other veggies if you'd like (peas, eggplant, other other veggies that don't get too soggy).
-Olive oil
-like 3 medium cloves garlic
-black pepper, cumin, oregano, thyme, crushed red pepper, chili powder, and a couple squirts of mustard (preferably spicy---or mustard powder, too, if you have that instead)

*Process*
-Add like 2 tbs olive oil, no need to scrimp, on about medium heat
-Add chopped onions to the olive oil once it's heated, stir until they're a little transluscent and smell nice and sweet
-Add garlic, stir until you can smell it, but only like a minute! Otherwise it'll brown (which means it's burned)
-Add in bell peppers, stir some. 
-Add in the tomatoes, and the rest of the veggies.
-Add spices with however much you like---maybe 1-2 teaspoons each, then flavor more from there by taste
-Lower heat to simmer.
-Let sit for like, an hour or more. The longer it sits, the more it the flavors mix and the more robust the tomatoes get.

Voila! Done.

I'd show a picture of mine but it's been sitting in the fridge for like 2 days and has been half eaten and is no longer pretty.


----------



## eveningbat

typemismatch said:


> *Roasted Pig*
> 
> Ingredients:
> Pig
> 
> Instructions:
> Kill Pig
> Put Pig On Fire
> Eat Pig


OMG! :haha


----------



## peachypeach

Nilufar said:


> Well, so I have a great dish to cook, too, that saved me when I was a vegetarian low-budget student. It's called KOSHARY, Egyptian national dish with some Indian origins.
> Not being Egyptian, I may cook it differently from the Egyptian traditional cuisine, so feel free to correct me
> 
> So, you will need a cup of lentils, a cup of rice, a cup of pasta (the smaller the better ^^), one onion, tomato sauce and handful of chickpeas..
> 
> Cook the lentils, rice, pasta and chickpeas.. mix lentils and rice together.. put pasta on the top. Now cut the onion and fry it on a pan. Put the fried onion on the top of all and add the tomato sauce. Eat it with the chickpeas.
> 
> Easy as that


this is cool.


----------



## SD92

*Pot Noodle*

Ingredients

One pot noodle
Boiling water

Process

1. Boil water using kettle
2. Pour boling water into Pot Noodle pot
3. Wait 2 minutes
4. Stir
5. Wait 2 more minutes
6. Add soy sauce
7. Stir
8. Eat


----------



## ilovekoalas

I have healthy recipes on healthforhappiness.weebly.com


----------



## catcharay

@ilovekoalas
That's a very impressive blog. it's actually the type of food I'm exploring and getting into and really enjoying as well. But I still eat meat. Keep up the great work.


----------



## spaul

SD92 said:


> *Pot Noodle*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> One pot noodle
> Boiling water
> 
> Process
> 
> 1. Boil water using kettle
> 2. Pour boling water into Pot Noodle pot
> 3. Wait 2 minutes
> 4. Stir
> 5. Wait 2 more minutes
> 6. Add soy sauce
> 7. Stir
> 8. Eat


I want to try but you didnt give recipe for boiling water


----------



## slowlyimproving

WineKitty said:


> Since we aren't getting a food forum, why not have an ongoing thread with the best recipes SASers have to offer?
> 
> I personally love to cook. I try to cook healthy recipes that are delicious.
> 
> Here is a new favorite of mine, I got this out of a magazine and thought it came out awesome.
> 
> *Thai Salmon with Roasted Sesame Asparagus*
> 
> 1 lb asparagus, ends trimmed
> 2 tsp toasted sesame oil
> 1 tsp each sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 tbsp Thai red chili paste
> 2 tsp lime juice
> ½ tsp each coriander and ginger
> 4 skinless salmon filets
> 
> Heat oven to 450 degrees. On a baking sheet with sides, toss asparagus with oil, ½ tsp of the salt and peppers, arrange in a single layers and roast 5 minutes. Sprinkle with sesame seeds and roast 5 minutes more, tossing until tender-crisp.
> 
> Meanwhile, combine chili paste, lime juice, coriander and ginger until blended well. Brush mixture over both sides of salmon, then season with the remaining ½ tsp salt.
> 
> You can pan cook salmon in a large nonstick skillet with canola oil cooking spray over a medium-high head or cook on Foreman grill. Personally, I do the Foreman.
> 
> Serve by putting salmon over roasted asparagus.
> 
> Makes 4 Servings.
> 
> Approx 267 calories, 10 g fat, 39 grams protein and 5 g carbs.


That sounds delicious. Sometime in the future, I want to create a cooking group where people can get together, hang-out and cook...although, SA wise, I think I would freak out!


----------



## catcharay

Agree it sounds delicious and it sounds like the perfect orchestration of ingredients. Will definitely have to try it. GL w your cooking group endeavours as well..


----------



## catcharay

MYO Hummus 

Made it today and it's so fresh and lovely esp for hot weather. It's good on the money front too; it's like getting 2 for buying 1. 

2 cans chickpea
5 tbsp olive oil 
lemon juice to your taste
salt, pepper (for me, it was 3/4 of tsp)
1 tsp cumin 
2 tsp tahini 
basil leaves like 5 and then more if you like a herbier tasting hummus
water for a creamier consistency

Mix all together w a food processor or a blender shall suffice - but you have to stop and start. 

Ate this for lunch and then for dinner w lots of veggies, crispy baked sweet potatoes and hummus all on top. Vegetable perfection


----------



## catcharay

Its all about oatmeal cookies for me atm..been exclusively snacking on these healthy sweet treats. After many instances of tinkering i think ive found an equilibrium where the cookies are not too dry..not to wet

Makes about 12 small cookies

_Half tbsp coconut flour (maybe 2 tbsp flour as a sub..test w caution)
_3 tbsp honey
_1 tbsp oil..i use coconut
_1 banana
_1 tbsp cocoa/cacao powder *omit if ur not hugely into chocolate
_Quarter cup slivered almonds or coarse chopped..added crunchiness level

Preheat oven 180c 356f

Mash ur banana. Then simply add the other ingredients and mix away

Line ur tray w foil and spray wipe oil all over

Mould ur dough w a tbsp worth for each cookie. Dont make them too flat otherwise itll be too drying as week long snacks

Off into oven for 10 to 12 mins. I did 10 as i dont like dry cookies

Remove from oven..lift the foil off so cookies dont overbake on trays residial heat

Use ur handy spatula to gently remove..while cooling its fragile babies so be careful

Yest i put choc chips on top as a bonus and its even more divine!


----------



## typemismatch

Miso Soup

1. Make a big family dinner. Perhaps some roast chicken with carrots and gravy and potatoes. Perhaps the kids will have something else.
2. Eat dinner.
3. Clean the many dishes and pots and pans in the sink.
4. Take the left over dirty dish water and heat for 10 minutes.
5. Serve


----------



## WineKitty

I haven't visited this thread, authored by me, in ages. Need to come here every time I am on SAS, love sharing cooking ideas and recipes!  A nice positive and fun thread on SAS!

I am adding this one, homemade HEALTHY ranch!! Yes, an organic and delicious creamy ranch without all the crap! And a mere 36 calories per 2 tbsp serving!

*Healthier and Organic Ranch Dressing*

Makes 1.5 cups or 12 2 tbsp servings

3/4 cup organic sour cream
1/2 cup organic whole milk
1 tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
1.5 tbsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp dill
1/8 tsp garlic powder

(Must be all organic spices if you want a truly organic dressing)

Stir milk and lemon together in a bowl and let set for 10 min. (This is the cheater's version of buttermilk. I don't use real buttermilk because I like to use lemon juice anyway - it adds a nice zing to this dressing.)

Add sour cream to milk mixture and whisk together until smooth.

Add dry ingredients and mix together until well blended.

Put in jar and refrigerate. Will last up to 2 weeks but you will never have it for a full two weeks because it's just too good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

slowlyimproving said:


> That sounds delicious. Sometime in the future, I want to create a cooking group where people can get together, hang-out and cook...although, SA wise, I think I would freak out!


It's been five years since I posted that and haven't made it in ages. Good to be reminded, I am going to make it next week!


----------



## slowlyimproving

winekitty said:


> it's been five years since i posted that and haven't made it in ages. Good to be reminded, i am going to make it next week!


yummy!


----------



## typemismatch

Tuna

1. Go out in a boat.
2. Kill a tuna
3. Watch a movie on the boat. I'd recommend The Prestige. It's a good movie that.
4. Eat tuna


----------



## SvanThorXx

I eat through a tube in my stomach, but I think it'd be fun to share a lovely (really gross) recipe from my home country.

You are so welcome.


----------



## Zethra

I'm from Louisiana so I figure I'll give you guys some good old Cajun food. My homemade jambalaya: 

8oz of each: chicken, down home sausage, shrimp (peeled and deveined)
1/4 cup of onion, celery, and bell pepper
3 cups chicken stock
2 tbsp cooking oil
2 tbsp any kind of Cajun or creole seasoning of choice
2 tsp salt
2 tsp Worcestershire
1 tbsp minced garlic
1/2 cup diced tomato
2 tsp tobasco
3/4 cup rice of choice (Knorr Spanish rice is best in my experience)

First, cube your meat and pull the tales off your shrimp. After this I typically season it with whichever Cajun or creole seasoning I have at the house or fire station. Set this aside for later.

Chop up your celery, onion, and bell pepper. Use a large Dutch oven (at least 4-6qt) and pour in oil and veggies. Cook on high for 3 minutes

Add chicken stock, Worcestershire, hot sauce, garlic, salt, tomato, and rice. Bring to boil the cover and reduce heat for 15 min.

Add meat, cover, and cook for additional 10 min. Add additional salt and pepper to taste.

Pretty simple and typically makes about 4 servings (of which I only get 1 and the wife usually gets the other 3). Shouldn't take much more than an hour with all the prep time.


----------



## Noca

Salmon cakes and baked potato with sour cream, bacon and chives









2 tins of red sockeye salmon, bones removed, 1 egg, 1/3 or so cup of oatmeal, a little dill, less ground white pepper, sea salt, and chives rolled into balls and cooked in a fry pan on medium high heat for a few minutes each side

Bake potatos wrapped in foil at 400F for an hour, with 10 mins left on the timer, remove foil and baste potatoes with some olive oil and salt on the outside while baking. Garnish with chives, lactose free sour cream, crisped bacon(I used the microwave) broken into bits.

Came up with this meal on the spot tonight for dinner and it tastes really delicious.


----------



## Furiosa

I use this recipe all the time for lemon drizzle loaves. They always come out perfect.

*Lemon-Syrup Loaf Cake
*125 g unsalted butter
175 g caster sugar
2 large eggs
zest of 1 lemon
175 g self raising flour
pinch of salt
4 tablespoons milk
23 x 13 x 7 cm loaf tin buttered and lined

_For the syrup_
juice of 1 ½ lemons
100 g icing sugar

_For the glaze_
juice of ½ a lemon
150 g icing sugar

Preheat your oven to 180 C/ gas mark 4, fan 160 C
Butter and line your loaf tin well.

Cream together butter and sugar and add eggs and lemon zest, beating them in well.
Gently fold in the flour and the salt, mixing thoroughly and then add the milk.
Spoon the batter into your prepared tin and bake for 45 mins or until cake tester comes out clean.

For the syrup: Put the lemon juice and icing sugar into a small saucepan and heat gently until the sugar dissolves.

As soon as cake is out of oven, puncture all over with skewer and pour over the syrup.
Leave cake to cool completely before removing from the tin.

For the glaze: Combine lemon juice and icing sugar until smooth and white, add a little more icing sugar if needed. Make sure your cake is completely cool before drizzling with the glaze.


----------



## TheRob

"Oven-fried" Pork chops. My mom made pork chops this way when I was a kid, and I make chops this way as an adult.

1 egg (beaten)
2 T soy sauce
1 T sherry (you can use water instead)
1/8 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp garlic powder
4 T bread crumbs
pork chops (obviously)

1. Spray baking pan
2. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees (F)
3. Combine soy sauce, sherry, egg and seasonings in bowl.
4. Dip chops in mixture.
5. Roll/coat chops in bread crumbs.
6. Place on pan. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for 30 minutes, turn chops over, bake for 20-30 more minutes, depending on thickness of chops.

Serve with salad and whatever else you like.


----------



## Nicole G

Recipe I found online

*Mustard Based BBQ Sauce*

Makes 1 1/2 cups

1 cup prepared yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/4 cup white vinegar
ground black pepper to taste

In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together the mustard, honey, brown sugar and vinegar. Season with black pepper. Bring to a boil, and let simmer for 5 minutes. Pour over cooked pulled pork or beef. If you want more flavor, let the meat simmer in the sauce for about 30 minutes.

**I used the sauce to dip my egg rolls in**


----------



## Nicole G

*Sour Cream Marinated Chicken*

makes 4 servings

4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 teaspoons prepared mustard
1/4 teaspoon lemon juice
1 pinch ground black pepper
1/4 cup wine vinegar
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese


Place chicken breasts in a 9x13 inch baking dish. Combine the mustard, lemon and ground black pepper, mix together, and brush the mixture on the chicken until each breast is well coated. 
In a small bowl, mix together the vinegar, sour cream and celery salt and whisk all together until creamy. Pour this mixture over the coated chicken, covering the chicken as evenly as possible. Set aside any remaining sour cream mixture. Cover the chicken dish, put in the refrigerator and marinate for 6 to 8 hours. 
TO BAKE: Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Remove chicken to a clean 9x13 inch baking dish. Cover and bake chicken in preheated oven for 45 minutes or so (depends on the size of the chicken breasts), until the chicken is well done and the juices run clear. While baking, brush occasionally with the remaining sour cream mixture. Remove cover for the last 5 minutes of baking and sprinkle with Cheddar cheese, if desired. 
TO GRILL: Grill on an open grill until tender and well done, turning occasionally. When the chicken is almost done, brush on the remaining sour cream mixture until the chicken is well browned. 
While chicken is still hot, sprinkle 1/2 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese over the top and wait for about 1 minute for the cheese to melt; then serve.

Got this recipe online


----------



## Oh Dae su

SvanThorXx said:


> I eat through a tube in my stomach, but I think it'd be fun to share a lovely (really gross) recipe from my home country.
> 
> You are so welcome.


The process is actually quite interesting. Didn't know people ate sharks like this. I find it funny how the recipe is very familiar to the recipe for making a stink bomb I saw in a magazine as a kid...Minus the sharks.


----------



## klaas

Could someone recommend a microwave brownie recipe to try, had seen 1 on tv a long time ago and would love to try those simple recipes


----------



## WineKitty

klaas said:


> Could someone recommend a microwave brownie recipe to try, had seen 1 on tv a long time ago and would love to try those simple recipes


http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/brownie_in_a_mug/

I don't even bake much and have all those ingredients in my kitchen right now. Unsweetened cocoa is one of my "secret" ingredients in chili. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## zodela

I made a Chicken and leek pie recently. 

2 Breast fillets (skin removed)
2Tbsp of Seeded Mustard
1/2 Cup of Chicken stock
1/2 Cup Cream 
1 Tbsp Plain flour
Short crust pastry
Puff Pastry
1 Egg

Dice the chicken fillets into half thumb sized cubes and fry in oil with 1 Tbsp of Seeded mustard.
When cooked add 1/2 cup of chicken stock and Tbsp of plain flour. Simmer until stock reduces and thickens.
Add 1/2 Cup of cream and 1 Tbsp of Seeded Mustard. Simmer until sauce reduces and thickens while occasionally stirring.

Base a small baking dish with butter and place Shortcrust pastry for base and sides of pie. Pour in filling. Cover with Puff Pastry.
Beat an Egg and paste onto Puff Pastry. Cook in oven at 210C until Golden! Enjoy!

Soooo nice!


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

I'd just like to share a good cookie recipe that I've been using for years already. It's guaranteed yummy! Got if from Martha Stewart.

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 cup packed light-brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 large eggs
2 cups (about 12 ounces) semisweet and/or milk chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a small bowl, whisk together the flour and baking soda; set aside. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine the butter with both sugars; beat on medium speed until light and fluffy. Reduce speed to low; add the salt, vanilla, and eggs. Beat until well mixed, about 1 minute. Add flour mixture; mix until just combined. Stir in the chocolate chips.
Drop heaping tablespoon-size balls of dough about 2 inches apart on baking sheets lined with parchment paper.
Bake until cookies are golden around the edges, but still soft in the center, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from oven, and let cool on baking sheet 1 to 2 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack, and let cool completely. Store cookies in an airtight container at room temperature up to 1 week.


----------



## theotherone

i've learnt so many new recipes since XD but i still think i'm mediocre in cooking,

anyways

https://www.youtube.com/user/LauraVitalesKitchen shes awesome.


----------



## Teisha Moten

Chicken cordon bleu

4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
Market Pantry Chicken Breasts 38-oz 
$8.99 
1/4 teaspoon salt 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 6 slices Swiss cheese 4 slices cooked ham 1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs Add all ingredients to list. 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Coat a 7x11 inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.
Pound chicken breasts to 1/4 inch thickness.
Sprinkle each piece of chicken on both sides with salt and pepper. Place 1 cheese slice and 1 ham slice on top of each breast. Roll up each breast, and secure with a toothpick. Place in baking dish, and sprinkle chicken evenly with bread crumbs.
Bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until chicken is no longer pink. Remove from oven, and place 1/2 cheese slice on top of each breast. Return to oven for 3 to 5 minutes, or until cheese has melted. Remove toothpicks, and serve immediately.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Does this seem a little over the top? :lol
I'm thinking of making it for thanksgiving.


----------



## inker

*Please* can someone from US write down the classic American Pie recipe? I love to bake desserts but I can't find the classic America Pie one. Tried 4 recipes found online but not one is what it should be.
I had a piece once from a former colleague from US and it was so good but forgot to ask how was made. And I would love to bake it.
Thank you.


----------



## SvanThorXx

*I dare one of you to make hákarl*


----------



## P1e2

In the past have made chicken tortilla soup, chili, vegan lentil soup, and recently made tortilla soup in slow cooker with chicken thighs, chopped tomato, chicken broth, cumin and added black beans the last 30 mins. It was very good! 

But recently vegan lentil soup turned out very spicy, too spicy.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

There's something here in Brazil which it's called "brigadeiro", and it's so delicious. It's pretty easy to be done.

1 condensed milk can;
1 tablespoon of butter;
2 tablespoons of powder chocolate.

How to make it:

In a medium low-heat saucepan, add the butter until it melts. Then add the powder chocolate with the condensend milk. Keep mixing the ingredients until the consistency of it begins to stay thick and begins to unstick from the bottom of the saucepan.

That's so simple to be done. Sorry if anyone else already posted it. Anyway, enjoy your brigadeiro!


----------



## bad baby

^a friend made that for me once. omGG mouthgasm. brigadeiro and dulce de leche. it's a good thing i don't own a saucepan or i'll surely have diabetes.

but anyway.

tried to replicate this recipe, thought i'd made enough for two meals but i ended up polishing all of it off in one sitting, the gluttonous..uhh....glutton that i am. in my defense though it is amazingly good and i'm sure it's all healthy and good for you. the more the better. don't even try to convince me otherwise YOUR WORDS MEAN NOTHING TO ME.

small onion, diced
frozen veggies
cooked rice
kimchi
one egg
cheese, shredded
stalk green onion, chopped

sautee onions until transparent and tender (caramelized would probs go down well too, idk whatev you like), throw in some veggies, rice, kimchi (with juice), seasoning of choice - soy sauce, chilli paste, s&p whatev - top with shredded cheese, garnish with green onions, egg sunny side up. runny yolk on rice. soul food. easy peasy lemon squeezy.

and the thing i love about fried rice is that you can throw in pretty much anything you have on hand, it's great for clearing out the pantry when you're feeling lazy. i used to make it for my mum all the time when she's sick, and i was a terrible **** cook back then.


----------



## cosmicslop

I call this "I have given up" dessert

what you need:
1. this sweatsuit
2.$4
3. go into Mcdonald's and order one of their sundaes and french fries. 
4. sit down alone in your car. and break the fries up and put it in the sundae.
5. eat it is the wrong phrase here even though you seem like you're eating. its more of llet it fill up something empty inside you. through your mouth.

enjoy.


----------



## Furiosa

If anyone is looking to bake some brownies, try this recipe. I can hands down say this recipe produces the best brownies I have ever tasted anywhere. I like to add a few glace cherries and chopped walnuts into the mixture to give it added texture.

Brownies can be a bit temperamental when it comes to getting the right consistency, often they can come out "cakey" rather than being moist and fudgy. With this recipe you can't go wrong, it produces the perfect brownie.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1223/bestever-brownies


----------



## introvert33

inker said:


> *Please* can someone from US write down the classic American Pie recipe? I love to bake desserts but I can't find the classic America Pie one. Tried 4 recipes found online but not one is what it should be.
> I had a piece once from a former colleague from US and it was so good but forgot to ask how was made. And I would love to bake it.
> Thank you.


What kind of pie was it? There are all types of fillings. The cliché American pie is apple I think. Usually the hard part is the crust. My grandma's fool proof recipe is a lot like this one as I was too lazy to write it.

http://www.madeeveryday.com/2011/12/day-3-never-fail-pie-crust.html/


----------



## nade1958

Furiosa said:


> If anyone is looking to bake some brownies, try this recipe. I can hands down say this recipe produces the best brownies I have ever tasted anywhere. I like to add a few glace cherries and chopped walnuts into the mixture to give it added texture.
> 
> Brownies can be a bit temperamental when it comes to getting the right consistency, often they can come out "cakey" rather than being moist and fudgy. With this recipe you can't go wrong, it produces the perfect brownie.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1223/bestever-brownies


Seriously I've never had better brownies then Duncan Hines double fudge. Never, never cakey if you follow the directions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nade1958

theotherone said:


> i've learnt so many new recipes since XD but i still think i'm mediocre in cooking,
> 
> anyways
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/LauraVitalesKitchen shes awesome.


Yes I agree

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nade1958

zodela said:


> I made a Chicken and leek pie recently.
> 
> 2 Breast fillets (skin removed)
> 2Tbsp of Seeded Mustard
> 1/2 Cup of Chicken stock
> 1/2 Cup Cream
> 1 Tbsp Plain flour
> Short crust pastry
> Puff Pastry
> 1 Egg
> 
> Dice the chicken fillets into half thumb sized cubes and fry in oil with 1 Tbsp of Seeded mustard.
> When cooked add 1/2 cup of chicken stock and Tbsp of plain flour. Simmer until stock reduces and thickens.
> Add 1/2 Cup of cream and 1 Tbsp of Seeded Mustard. Simmer until sauce reduces and thickens while occasionally stirring.
> 
> Base a small baking dish with butter and place Shortcrust pastry for base and sides of pie. Pour in filling. Cover with Puff Pastry.
> Beat an Egg and paste onto Puff Pastry. Cook in oven at 210C until Golden! Enjoy!
> 
> Soooo nice!


That looks divine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

This not a big recipe but anyways:

My roommate likes to eat plain quinoa (she's health crazy) but I didn't like it's taste that much (we wash it before cooking to get rid of it's bitter taste but I can still feel it).

There's an easy appetizer here where you mix strained yogurt and purslane. I added quinoa in it and it was good. It's also very easy to do. (I'm searching for practical recipes)


----------



## Revenwyn

Mozzarella Sticks: 

Whisk 2 eggs and a tablespoon of milk together. Cut 6-8 string cheese in half. Get 1/4 cup flour, 1 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs

Dip cheese in egg wash, roll in flour, dip in egg again, roll in bread crumbs, dip in egg a third time, roll in bread crumbs again. Set on plate. Repeat for next 11-15 pieces.

Freeze at least an hour.

To cook, put them in a frying pan like 4 at a time in olive oil turning them so they're even but make sure the cheese doesn't start leaking out. Serve with marinara sauce.


----------



## Revenwyn

kivi said:


> This not a big recipe but anyways:
> 
> My roommate likes to eat plain quinoa (she's health crazy) but I didn't like it's taste that much (we wash it before cooking to get rid of it's bitter taste but I can still feel it).
> 
> There's an easy appetizer here where you mix strained yogurt and purslane. I added quinoa in it and it was good. It's also very easy to do. (I'm searching for practical recipes)


You should also try quinoa in pesto sauce. It's really good.


----------



## kivi

Revenwyn said:


> You should also try quinoa in pesto sauce. It's really good.


Interesting. I didn't know they could go well together. Thank you for the suggestion.

---

After trying fresh mint leaves instead of purslane with yogurt, quinoa and ground black pepper, I liked that new combination more.


----------



## roxslide

I don't cook very often but I like making pizza from scratch, I make the dough with this recipe, I usually forgo tomato sauce and either brush the pizza with pesto or olive oil and then I have two directions I usually go:

-Parmesan, sprigs of fresh rosemary, kale + whatever other veggies I have on hand.

-Feta, mozzarella, kalamata olives, fresh parsley and roasted garlic + whatever other veggies I have on hand.

Oh! My favorite discovery from the past year is making dairy free alfredo sauce out of cashews. I use that recipe and add some nutritional yeast and it's so surprisingly yummy! I love it because it's so much more practical than buying real alfredo sauce. When I use to buy the jars I'd only use 1/5 of it before it goes bad, but with this you can make only what you need. I'm also pretty lactose intolerant so no tummy ache either it's awesome. The only problem with it is that it doesn't keep well, the sauce gets weird after a few hours.

I also made this butternut squash vegan mac and cheese using the same concept and it tasted nothing like mac and cheese but was really good. I'll probably make it again when I feel like cooking again lol.


----------



## That Random Guy

*YES!*



Prissy Longstaff said:


> I'd just like to share a good cookie recipe that I've been using for years already. It's guaranteed yummy! Got if from Martha Stewart.
> 
> 2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
> 1/2 cup granulated sugar
> 1 cup packed light-brown sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
> 2 large eggs
> 2 cups (about 12 ounces) semisweet and/or milk chocolate chips
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a small bowl, whisk together the flour and baking soda; set aside. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine the butter with both sugars; beat on medium speed until light and fluffy. Reduce speed to low; add the salt, vanilla, and eggs. Beat until well mixed, about 1 minute. Add flour mixture; mix until just combined. Stir in the chocolate chips.
> Drop heaping tablespoon-size balls of dough about 2 inches apart on baking sheets lined with parchment paper.
> Bake until cookies are golden around the edges, but still soft in the center, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from oven, and let cool on baking sheet 1 to 2 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack, and let cool completely. Store cookies in an airtight container at room temperature up to 1 week.


I did a variation of this just today with half the ingredient amount. Needless to say, it wasn't enough (turned out too good).

I very much adore this recipe.

Kudos! :grin2:


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



SD92 said:


> *Pot Noodle*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> One pot noodle
> Boiling water
> 
> Process
> 
> 1. Boil water using kettle
> 2. Pour boling water into Pot Noodle pot
> 3. Wait 2 minutes
> 4. Stir
> 5. Wait 2 more minutes
> 6. Add soy sauce
> 7. Stir
> 8. Eat


Reminds me of the egg, rice, and soy sauce thing some folk in Japan eat for breakfast.

How often do you eat this (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



typemismatch said:


> Tuna
> 
> 1. Go out in a boat.
> 2. Kill a tuna
> 3. Watch a movie on the boat. I'd recommend The Prestige. It's a good movie that.
> 4. Eat tuna


IDK, I'd rather watch JAWS under those circumstances. :lol


----------



## DaleKohl

I can't cook but this thread has inspired me much  Need to learn cooking


----------



## HiddenFathoms

.


----------



## mrzpete

Saute spinach, remove from heat, add ricotta cheese and mix.
Prep chicken breasts by cutting slits into/on to it.
Stuff with mixture, sprinkle cheese mozzarella (or any cheese) over chicken 
and bake (covered) until cheese turns a golden color.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

_For Indian Foodies_

*Lamb Biryani*

INGREDIENTS
2 pounds boneless leg of lamb, fat trimmed off, cut into 1-inch cubes
MARINADE INGREDIENTS for the lamb:
5 tablespoons peeled and roughly chopped fresh ginger root (5-inch by 2 inch piece or something comparable.)
6-7 large garlic cloves, roughly chopped (about 3 tablespoons)
½ teaspoon kosher salt
A few grinds of fresh ground black pepper
SOAKING THE RICE Ingredients:
2 cups basmati rice (Indian is best)
CURRY SAUCE Ingredients
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 medium red or yellow onions, peeled, halved and thinly sliced
2 15-ounce cans tomato sauce
¼ to ¾ teaspoon ground cayenne pepper (depending on how hot you like it)
1 tablespoon paprika (sweet, not hot)
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1 teaspoon garam masala
Ingredients for PRE-COOKING THE RICE
2 tablespoons ghee or butter
2 teaspoons cumin seeds
4 cardamom pods
2 dried bay leaves
2 cinnamon sticks
1 red onion, peeled, halved and thinly sliced
½ teaspoon (heaping) of saffron threads (about 1 gram or .04 ounces)
2 teaspoons kosher salt
CUCUMBER RIATA
2 cups plain yogurt
1 cucumber, peeled, halved lengthwise, seeds scraped out with a spoon, and grated or finely chopped.
½ cup chopped mint leaves (plus some for garnish, if you like)
1 garlic clove, pressed or finely minced
1 teaspoon cumin seeds, toasted in a dry pan over high heat for a few seconds, until fragrant (if you're short on time, you can use ½ teaspoon ground cumin)
½ teaspoon kosher salt

INSTRUCTIONS
MARINATE THE LAMB: Put the chopped ginger and garlic into the bowl of a food processor and pulse a couple of times. Scrape down the sides. Add 3-4 tablespoons of water. Pulse until you get a paste, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. (If you do this in your blender, add the water right away - expect lots of scraping down the sides) In a medium sized bowl mix the lamb with the garlic-ginger paste, salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate for a half hour or so. (more is fine)
RINSE and SOAK the RICE: Put rice in a large bowl. Fill the bowl halfway with cold water. Swish rice around for a few seconds and pour off the cloudy water. Repeat 3 or 4 times, until the water is fairly clear. Cover rice with cold water by 2 inches and set it aside to soften for an hour. Drain.
START THE SAUCE: While the lamb is marinating and the rice is soaking, start the sauce. In a large heavy pot or a deep skillet with a cover, heat the 3 tablespoons of oil over medium high heat. Add the onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until they are nicely browned and caramelized - about 15 minutes. Regulate the heat so they don't burn. Sprinkle them with a pinch of salt and a few grinds of pepper. Transfer them to a large plate or bowl and set aside. (no need to clean the pot yet - keep it out to brown the lamb)
Mix the sauce ingredients together in a small bowl: tomato sauce, cayenne, paprika, salt, turmeric and garam masala. Set aside while you brown the lamb.
BROWN THE LAMB: In the pot you used for the onions, heat 2 tablespoons of oil over medium high heat. Add half the lamb with its garlic-ginger coating, and cook for about 5 minutes, tossing occasionally, until the pieces are browned on all sides. Transfer to the plate with the onions. Brown the rest of the lamb, adding more oil, if necessary. Once the second batch of lamb is browned, return the other lamb and the onions back to the pot. Pour in the sauce. Stir, scraping the bottom of the pot with a wooden spoon to release the browned bits of lamb into the sauce. Bring to a simmer. Cover and cook for 25-30 minutes, until the lamb is nice and tender. Remove from the heat.
PRECOOK THE RICE: While the lamb is simmering, heat 2 tablespoons of ghee or butter in a medium sized saucepan. Add the spices: cumin seeds, cardamom pods, bay leaves, and cinnamon sticks. Cook until they sizzle a bit and you can smell the cumin toasting - about 30 seconds. Add the onion and cook, stirring frequently, for 3-4 minutes, until it starts to brown. Add the saffron and cook stirring, for about 30 seconds, until the saffron releases its color and aroma. Add the drained rice and toss to coat. Pour in 2 cups cold water and 2 teaspoons salt. Stir to combine. Bring to a boil. Lower to a simmer and cook for 5-6 minutes, uncovered - until all the water has evaporated. Remove from the heat.
ASSEMBLE THE BIRYANI for baking Preheat the oven to 350ºF. Spread half the lamb curry in the bottom of a medium-sized casserole dish. Cover with half the rice. Repeat the layers. Cover the casserole with the lid or with a double layer of foil. Bake for 35-40 minutes. Serve with cucumber raita (see below)
CUCUMBER RAITA: Combine all the ingredients. Cover and refrigerate until needed.
*Note: The bay leaves, cinnamon sticks and cardamom pods are not meant to be eaten. Remove them or tell people to be on the lookout for them.

_Enjoy!_


----------

